# 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Welcome to the Delightfully Delicious Deep Conditioning Challenge 2013 




*With honor and glee I accept the opportunity from our fantastic @halee_J in leading this challenge in 2013

* What's your desire:
Better retention? 
More moisture? 
Healthier hair? 
More manageable hair? 
Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

* *                                             Said yes? Then THIS challenge  is for you!**
*


The benefits of regular deep conditioning:

*

One of THE best ways to increase and maintain proper moisture levels in the hair
Improves manageability
Reduces splits and breakage i.e. great for retention
Effective way of maintaining protein/moisture balance
*

We know, but we forget, we get lazy. This challenge is to keep us consistent 




*Everyone is welcome! **Natural, texlaxed, texturized, transitioning, and relaxed heads.  Ladies with braids or cornrowed under wigs/weaves come on in!* 



*The Rules: * 

*1.* Deep condition at least once per week, on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per 10-14 days. 

*2.* Shampooing  is *not* required. 

*3.* Deep condition using your method of choice: Heat cap, hooded dryer, steamer, hot towels or no heat. 


* WANNA JOIN?:* 
*State your Delightfully Delicious DC plan and I'll add you** 
Challengers:
*Challengers
 @jayjaycurlz
@halee_J
@lamaria211
@JazzyOleBabe
@greenandchic
@Bajanmum
@DominicanBrazilian82
@felic1
@Americka
@BKfinest
@Rozlewis
@bajandoc86
@baha_locks
@TheVioletVee
@Aggie
@billyne
@Atdow71
@jesusislove1526
@Lita
@Ann0804
@Loves Harmony
@veesweets
@uofmpanther
@MrsTimberlake
@cutenss
@Babygrowth
@LexiDior
@CB1731
@sharifeh
@divachyk
@fiyahwerks
@Inspiired
@Froreal3
@GrowAHead
@Honeytips
@KaramelDiva1978
@wheezy807
@lovelycurls
@JulietWhiskey
@SugarRush
@Shay72
@felic1
@Shana'
@LightEyedMami
@kupenda
@GodsPromises
@Coffee
@Trinisoul
@Bosslady1
@ZebraPrintLover
@Lisaaa Bonet
@NappyNelle
@kupenda
@Forever in Bloom
@Sunshinelove32
@mschristine
@~*~ShopAholic~*~
@mschristine
@s1b000
@SpiceUpMyHair
@Diva_Esq
@TrueSugar
@bign__17
@sherrimberri
@naturalagain2
@queenvdb
@cynd
@grantalston4
@xNichex
@lusciousladie07
@jhcprincess
@xu93texas
@cherryhair123
@lovestarr
@faithVA
@TejadaUrdiales
@antavia009
@ginabuglol
@mami2010
@Luckyladyj
@TruMe
@curlycrown85
@Hot Chocolate-LB
@mshoneyfly
@DaDragonPrincess
@Hair Iam
~NanCeBoTwin~
kennylee2013​


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Product List*:
Affirm Sustenance
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala
 Alter Ego Garlic conditoner
Alterna Caviar Anti-aging SeaSilk Hair Masque
AO HSR
AO WC
Aphogee 2 min
Aphogee 2 min
Aubrey Organic BC
Aubrey Organic CL
Aubrey Organic GPB
Aubrey Organic HSR
Aubrey Organic IN
Aubrey Organic RM
Aubrey Organic WC
Aussi 3 minute
B.a.s.k YAM and Honey Nectar DC
Bambu Silicon Mix
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair DC
Bel Nouvo JBCO & Haitian CO DC'er
BFH Pistachio DC
Brahmi powder
Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er
Camille Rose Algae
Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque for Natural Hair
Capacua and Rhassoul DC
Carol's Daugther's Black Vanilla Smoothie
Cathy Howse recipe
CJ Banana & Hibiscus DC
CJ DeepFix
CJ Repair Me
Claudie's Kahve dc
CO Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment
Crece Pelo DC
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner
Dezign Ayuan Brizil Butter
Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Penetrating Conditioner
Enso Natural's Cacao and Enso's SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail DC'ers
Enso's Seabuckhorn & Horsetail DC
Fleurtzy's DC'er
Giovanni 50:50
Giovanni Nutrafix
Hairveda Sitrinillah
Hollywood beauty cholesterol
Hollywood beauty olive oil cholesterol
Humecto Creme Conditioner
Hydroquench Systems *various*
Jessicurl WDT
Joico moisture recovery
Kalpitone powder
Karens Body Beautiful Luscious Locs
KeraCare Humeto
Keracare restorative Masque
KeraPro intense treatment 
Kerastase Masque Force Architect DC
Kerastase Masquintense DC
Kerastase Oleo Relax Slim DC
Koils By Nature's new CocoAloe DC'er
L'oreal cleansing cream
La Bomba DC
Macadamia natural oil deep repair mask 
Marie Dean's DC'ers *various*
Matrix Biolage fortotherapie DC
Miss Key 10en1 Conditioner
Mizani moisturfuse
Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor
Natty moist
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er
NTM deep recovery mask
Nubian Heritage
Organix Instant Recovery Mask
ORS Hair Mayo
ORS replenishing DC
Phyto specific Nutritional mask
Purabody Natural's Chocolate Smoothie
Queen Helene Cholesterol
Redken Extreme strength builder plus
Redken Smooth Down butter treat
Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner
Sheamoisture
Sheanatural Beauty
SheScentIt Fortifying DC'er
Shescentit Pomegranate DC
Silicon Mix
 Silk Dreams Avocado
Silk Dreams chocolate bliss
Silk Dreams Mocha silk infusion
Silk Dreams Moisture Dreams
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter DC
Silk Elements cholesterol
Silk Elements Mega moisture treatment
Skala
SM Purification
Soultincals  afrotastic Dc
SSI honey rinse
SSI okra reconstructor
Suave Naturals Conditioners
TIGI moisture maniacTresemme
VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioners
WEN
White Rain Hydrating Conditioners 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=330081


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'll join for all sessions! I plan to DC once per week when not in braids or twists, using whatever I have on hand. 

I'm dc-ing right now with SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## halee_J (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yay! Count me in! I'm ready


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in x2 Week. 

Will be steaming with a Variety of Deep Conditioners and maybe Oil(s).

Mostly some of my Heavier DC'ers to get me through the 1st leg of this Challenge.

@Nix08 I'm sure you'll do a fabulous job and @halee_J You my Lady, were thebomb.com

You served us well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in I'll be continuing to DC x2 per week using heat and or overnight


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'll join this challenge. I am in for the long haul - the entire year.  I dc with every wash once a week.  I was in the last challenge but failed to post regularly.  Will do better this year. I use a variety of Dc'ers.  I mainly use the no heat method but will be using my steamer and hooded dryer for the winter session.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am in!

I plan on DCing at least once a week (I wash twice a week). I generally mix my own DC using my conditioner of choice with honey, oils, etc.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yes, I'm in for 2013!

Saving my place. Not feeling 100% at the moment, but will be back with a list of DC's when better.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nix08... My delightfully delicious plan is to DC 2-3x/week (always with steam or heat)...  I will sometimes add an extra DC as a prepoo, but usually after I have washed/co-washed.  I will use my Heutiful steamer once every other week, heating cap weekly and hood dryer weekly. Excited.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am in like Flynn. I will D/C once to twice a week. I will use my steamer when I am at home but am at my mothers to see about her for a season. I only have a heat cap and no heat to utilize over here. I will be using my Marie Dean collection, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Dreams Moisture Dreams, Alter Ego, at this point. I want to have some fun this winter. I will go all year!!! Yay!!


----------



## Americka (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in! DC'ing at least 1x a week with a variety of DCs including the last of my Skala *weeps*... I'm mixing panthenol and a clear rinse/glaze with all of my DCs.


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I was waiting for the 2013 Challenge. I would love to join for the whole year. I will do a DC once a week under a hooded dryer using Miss Key 10en1 Conditioner, Silicon Mix and I want to finish up my Alter Ego Garlic conditoner as well.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Alterna Caviar Anti-aging SeaSilk Hair Masque for 30 mins.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

This is exciting ladies...I'm SO ready for 2013  There may be PJ's among us BUT please don't be shy to tempt us with your DC concoctions ..

I'll be using a variety of AO conditioners and Giovanni 50:50 always with my DC tea blend (Hibiscus, Marshmallow root, Rosemary, Fenugreek, Burdock root, Thyme, Fennel, Green, Catnip, Oolong and Borage)
Sometimes with with or without steam/SAA/Agave/Wheat germ oil over top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

.....Okay for the Part 1 of this Challenge I'll use:

Marie Dean's DC'ers *various*
Carol's Daugther's Black Vanilla Smoothie
Jessicurl WDT
Enso Natural's Cacao and Enso's SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail DC'ers
Fleurtzy's DC'er
Hydroquench Systems *various*
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er
Silk Dreams *various*
SheScentIt Fortifying DC'er
Bel Nouvo JBCO & Haitian CO DC'er
Nubian Heritage 
SM Purification
Hairveda Sitrinillah
Afroveda's Ashlii Amala
Karens Body Beautiful Luscious Locs
Darcy's DC'er
Purabody Natural's Chocolate Smoothie
Camille Rose Algae 
Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu DC'er
Koils By Nature's new CocoAloe DC'er


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm IN!!! 

I shall be using the following:
Enso's Seabuckhorn & Horsetail DC
DB Pumpkin DC
AO GPB
AO HSR
AO WC
CJ DeepFix
CJ Banana & Hibiscus DC
Shescentit Pomegranate DC
BFH Pistachio DC
B.a.s.k YAM and Honey Nectar DC 
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk DC
Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter DC
Amla powder
Brahmi powder
Kalpitone powder
Rhassoul clay mixed with a marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm/Irish moss tea  

I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting some....will update when I get home to review my stash cupboard


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> Yes, I'm in for 2013!
> 
> Saving my place. Not feeling 100% at the moment, but will be back with a list of DC's when better.



Hope you feel better soon Bajanmum..


----------



## baha_locks (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm def in. I will be DCing twice a week with CON intensive conditioning thing with Argan oil.

This is my routine now but I do need a little motivation on my lazy days!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll be using a lot of DC's in the beginning while I'm trying to figure out my staples. Right now I have 
Crece Pelo DC
Silicon Mix
NTM deep recovery mask
La Bomba DC
Darcy's pumpkin DC
AO HSR
AO WC
Silk Elements cholesterol
Queen Helene cholesterol x3
Silk Elements Mega moisture treatment
Aussie 3 minute DC x3 
Redken Extreme strength builder plus
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair DC
Redken Smooth Down butter treat
Matrix Biolage fortotherapie DC
Macadamia natural oil deep repair mask x2
CON Argan oil intensive DC x3
ORS replenishing DC
KeraPro intense treatment x2
Kerastase Oleo Relax Slim DC
Kerastase Masquintense DC
Kerastase Masque Force Architect DC
KeraCare Humeto
Hollywood beauty olive oil cholesterol 
Evoco 
CJ Repair Me
Aphogee 2 min
Giovanni Nutrafix
AO GPB


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in! I'll commit for a whole year since my plan was to dc regularly anyway.

My plan: 
DC at least 2x a week, mostly on dry hair
Try using heat to see if there's a difference 

Current products:
Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque for Natural Hair
ORS Replenishing Conditioner
ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in as well. I will commit to the whole year but once a week. I don't manipulate my hair too much anymore except for daily cowashing, bunning, and I detangle once every 3 days. I deep conditioned after my henna treatment today, by the way. I used Keracare restorative Masque and Design Essentials Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner. It was delicious.


----------



## billyne (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

can I join?

I will commit to deep condition my hair once a week for a year. I'm feeling bad that I only use one conditioner- Joico moisture recovery. I'm gonna go shopping!


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in for the whole year.

I plan to continue to dc my hair at least 1x/wk with various deep conditioners like: AOHSR, GPB, lusrasilk & Hollywood beauty cholesterol, SM purification masque.  
I usually dc overnight if I'm not feeling too lazy.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am in for the year since I DC at least 1x per week already.

I use:
Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner
Suave Naturals Conditioners
VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioners
White Rain Hydrating Conditioners

I use cholesterol and regular conditioners with oils and also mix honey into them during the warmer months. I primarily use the cholesterol only, but every once in a while I do use the regular conditioners to DC.  I DC for a few hours and always on dry hair so it serves as a prepoo as well.


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in...

*Will Dc 1-2xs a week....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in and I'll be DCing 1-2 times per week mostly using- AO, Wen, and CJ products.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 26, 2012)

I would love to join.  I will commit to dc once a week.  Need to get my moist game up


----------



## veesweets (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in. Going to DC once or twice a week


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in.  I'm going to deep condition once per week either no heat overnight, for 30 mins under my heat cap, or both, depending on what my hair needs and the time I have. 

I don't know all of my DCs yet, but Aphogee 2 min is on the list. I also want to try GPB.  I also have a curlkit subscription; so we will see what goodies that brings me.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to join 

I will DC 1-2x a week.  Lately, I have been using Hairveda Sitrinillah, SheScentit Banana Brulee, and ORS Replenshing.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in too.  I will be DCing overnight, and with steam.  I will be using WEN 613, mostly.  When I henna, I like to use SE MegaSilk.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in! I will be DCing 2x/wk. I will be using mostly Shescentit, Silk dreams, and Hydroquench systems. I may add others throughout the year as reviews come in and I get bored.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> .....Okay for the Part 1 of this Challenge I'll use:
> 
> Marie Dean's DC'ers *various*
> Carol's Daugther's Black Vanilla Smoothie
> ...





DAYUM!
-10 char-


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I want to join.
I use my own homemade DC that consist of honey, bananas, and eggs.
Sometimes I use ORS conditioner and Organix.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I need to join! My hair is so damaged.

I'll be DCing 1-2x a week with my hooded dryer. I'll be using Silk Elements until its gone but I'll be switching to Joico Moisture Recovery.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

yes I'm in!!!!! this is the only challenge I'm consistent with 

I'm in for dcing at least once a week

AO HSR is my main DC
anything else I have on hand


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Aubrey Organics HSR, WC, RM, GPB
Bee Mine
Claudie's
AV Ashlii Amala
Kenra MC
HV SitriNillah
Joico
Marie Dean
Purabody
Darcy's
Curl Junkie
BFH

Others...too many to name. I need to use this stuff up!!!!


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Please add me. I enjoyed the ride in 2012 and had great success doing weekly DC. I will be participating for the whole 2013 year.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck everyone! I don't deep con much but I generally use glycerin and coconut oil and baggy for a bit - simplicity!

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in again! I'll be using Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, AO GPB & HSR. I'm trying to stay w/natural products right now for research purposes.


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in - 

I plan to DC a minimum of 1x per week (2x on good weeks)
DC's:  Mizani moisturfuse, ORS replenishing professional, Kera Minerals DC, Mizani Kerafuse/Hydrafuse mix, Kerapro intense treatment, Keracare humecto,  may mix in some others as I fall prey to my PJ-ism, but I'm really trying to sick to these and possibly sealing with oil every now and again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed today with: Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Please include me in this challenge - I really need to up my DC game!! My heat cap stopped working about 2 months ago and I'm ashamed to say that I've only just purchased another one on ebay (just awaiting its arrival)

Method: heat cap once a week
Products: I'll try different things from week to week - my homemade HOT, store bought conditioners (will use up my stash of different products), ayeuvedic products.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in again.  I'll still be deep conditioning with my Queen Helene Cholesterol and oils or KC Humecto or my beloved WEN.  Been doing once a week, need to step up to twice a week and deep condition with my co-wash.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I've been looking for this thread! Please add me. TIA.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in Again.  Will dc @ least 1ce a week using my steamer mostly, different conditioners, oils, herbal powders and teas will be used. I think I did pretty good this year, hope it's better in 2013....


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in.

I will continue to DC weekly on dry hair with heat for at least 30 minutes using a mixture of Giovanni Nutrafix (protein), Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Penetrating Conditioner (moisture), EVOO, EVCO, Castor Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, vitamin e oil, jojoba oil and glycerin.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'll like to join Nix08 , please add me. I'm currently transitioning and I'm in Senegalese twists. I plan to DC every two weeks while in twists and once a week when I remove my twists next month - using a heat cap or overnight DC. DCs I'll be using for now are AO HSR and TIGI moisture maniac. Thanks


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 28, 2012)

I will be using Motions CPR Protein Reconstructor tomorrow. After that I'll probably use one of my DCs, not sure which though.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in for the year. For now I'm dcing  twice a week. Once overnight with a plastic cap. Once with steam. Once I get my hair twisted I will switch to every 2 weeks most likely with steam. I'm using dc's from Shescenit, Hairveda, Silk Dreams, Claudie's, Sheanatural Beauty, and Sheamoisture. When I remember I will add agave nectar to my moisture dc's.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Ok I'm back. Here's my list:

Claudies:
Deep moisturizing conditioner
Nourishing mask

All Things O'Natural:
Natty moist
Capacua and Rhassoul DC

Silk Dreams:
Vanilla silk
Mocha silk infusion
chocolate bliss
Avocado 

Phyto specific:
Nutritional mask

Bee Mine:
Bee.u.ti.ful 

I can't think of anymore, but I'll add on if I do. I'll be DCing x2/week and more than likely adding an oil on top of the DC.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC'd today

Claudies Deep conditioner 40mins with micro cap and Ayurvedic oil blend on top.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Welcome all challengers  Looks like we'll be doing some serious DC'ing in 2013...the product list alone could set a PJ off

I've moved my steamer to the basement so I now plan to steam at least twice a week...as I can steam while supervising the kids at play.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcing w/AOGPB and grapeseed oil on dry hair under a plastic cap for about an hour.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hello Everyone!! I will be d/c ing twice weekly. Now I am using my Marie Dean collection, vanilla silk, and I have a few more I will list when I use them. My hair gets dry I want to fix that!! Here is my recent length check!
The pink is July, the other is December


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like you've retained all of your growth felic1


----------



## Americka (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing w/ a mix of Skala, Aussi 3 minute, Tresemme, clear glaze, and panthenol


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with tea, Aubrey Organics Camomille Luxurious and a rice bran oil and shea butter based blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with Mizani Moisturefuse with a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil.


----------



## Shana' (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Im in for the entire year....I fell off big in time in 2012. I will be dc'ing overnight or with heat for 20 mins. I don't have a go-to dc right now, still searching


----------



## LightEyedMami (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yep im in again!.....Heated Dc'ing is my hair baby daddy...they just LOVE each other ....I want to be added for all parts 

ETA: I will continue my same DC'ing regimine heated DC w/ cone free moisterizing conditioner and oil 1-2 times per week...for 20-45 minutes....protein is on an as needed basis (and without heat)


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Goats Milk/Green Tea poo bar,Ayurvedic Hibiscus ACV rinse,Dezign Ayuan Brizil Butter Dc 1hr,Enso Hibiscus leave-in,CC Naturals lavender/camomile cream..Sealed with rice bran...Rosemary pomade on scalp.

*Dezign Ayuan Brizil butter Dc-scent like pound cake,texture creamy lite/med custard,absorbs well,rinses with out issues,you can finger comb,hair is shiny..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with steam using Silk Elements Mega Moisture for 20 minutes, after a overnight henna session.  I did mix some oils in with the conditioner:  grapeseed and rice bran oil.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in!

This year I will be more consistent now that I know more about the needs of my hair. I already set aside a budget to try different conditioners out there. I even picked up a conditioner packet with cones! Just needed something to hold me over until I can make a few purchases. And then it is ON! Right now, Im DCing with CON Argan treatment. It has cones so Im using it as DC before shampooing. I know that some ppl do this. Curious to see my results...


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I know that I am a little early for 2013 but I washed and DC'd today.  To DC, I used Hairveda 2-part cond system.


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in using a mix of conditioners especially Dominican conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I may have to DC tomorrow after church if I don't have to go in to work. I haven't used my Humecto Creme Conditioner in a long while, so I think that is what I will be using for about 30 minutes just after an ayurveda rinse of custom blended powders.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in for the entire time. Will DC 2x per week with stand up steamer.

I'll be using any of the 30+ DC's I have available . My goal is for all that was mentioned in OP's post.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 30, 2012)

*oops wrong thread its not 2013 yet*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

DC'ing under hear for 1 hour with Bambu Silicon Mix.


----------



## Trinisoul (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a soo in.. I need to up my HHJ in 2013. I will be using silicon mix, organix Instant Recovery Mask, and maybe some ORS I have left over. I intend on at least once a week.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I want more moisture. My hair needs to be healthier. I will invest in a hair steamer. Sign me up for all rounds. erplexed


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't wait to try Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose next year. A lot of people seem to like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:


> I can't wait to try Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose next year. A lot of people seem to like it.



Yes it is fantastic  I use it to cowash but it is a great dc conditioner!!!


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



BKfinest said:


> I was waiting for the 2013 Challenge. I would love to join for the whole year. I will do a DC once a week under a hooded dryer using Miss Key 10en1 Conditioner, Silicon Mix and I want to finish up my Alter Ego Garlic conditoner as well.



I wanted to add on I will also be using ORS Replenishing Conditioner, ORS Hairepair nourishing conditioner, CO Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Add me.
I will be going 1x/wk under my heating cap. 

Will be using my staples: Silk Elements MegaSilk and/or ORS Replenshing with 1/2oz of EVCO.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Ladies since I consider you all DC experts I've updated post #2 to include all the DC's you've mentioned (sorry if I've missed any) as a great list from which to shop from should anyone be looking


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yesterday's regi - did a dry DC/pre-poo with Kenra and steamed with AOHSR.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Last night I washed with GVP hydrating poo and DC'ed my twists with moisture maniac mixed with some oils. My scalp feels so much better plus I love the smell of this condish, it lingers on my hair for a couple days.


----------



## sky035 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dear OP, I would like to join this challenge again. I committ to DCing on Wednesdays & Sundays for this quarter. Thanks for starting this thread again!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I didn't get tagged. 

I will be deep conditioning with and without heat, using Giovanni Cosmetics Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancing Conditioner, and Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner. 

When my hair is loose, I deep condition once a week. 

At the moment, I'm DCing with AO GPB over Vatika oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

NappyNelle I wouldn't do you like that I'm new to this and didn't tag anyone....I will add you though for sure


----------



## BKfinest (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I have no plans tonight so I'm doing a overnight deep conditioning with Miss Keys 10n1


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did a pre with Coconut Cream.washed with Hibicus poo bar,rinsed with Yucca Milk,Have Dc on my hair now..MD Seaweed & Rice Milk Deep Treat..

Happy Hair Growing!

Rinsed  the Dc out with warm water,Coily Head Chick leave-in,Pura Hair Milk,little Siamese Twists essential cream on length & Rice Bran Oil on ends.. Hair is very soft/detangle & smeels good...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Weeeeeeeellllllllll!! It's New Years Eve!! Here is my kick off for the new year!!
I started off with AO GPB on dry hair with SD wheat germ and grape seed oil overnight. I then rinsed and applied a Rhassoul treatment with Braggs ACV, for about 1/2 hour and to the face also. I rinsed out with a mild diluted SM black soap and come clean shampoo with eo blend. I then applied an IPN honey and molasses hair treatment for 1 hour under a baggie. Next I applied a MD seaweed and rice irish moss with the last of my hemp seed oil mixed in with grape seed oil on top. I am now under a baggie waiting for the ball to drop. I will rinse this out in the am. I still have my greens to cook and other goodies. Best to you, dear ladies of LCHF Be Blessed for 2013. It is your year!!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

You ladies are truly creating some delightfully delicious DC's 
felic1 I agree 2013 is going to be a great year 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES. ..... HAPPY DC'ing in 2013:yay.  :woohoo:


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Happy New Year..LHCF Dc challenge,thanks for keeping me on my game..My hair Thanks you too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 1, 2013)

I've planned out my first purchase for the new year! From Silk Dreams I will be getting:

Vanilla Silk
Chocolate Bliss 
Wheat Germ 
Avocado Pudding 

I also want to revisit Hairveda Sitrinillah. I'll probably order that and their Avosoya oil this week. I'm soooooo ready for soft moisturized hair!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Add me to this challenge for the entire year.

*I'm looking for stronger hair with less breakage - which means more retention* I've been stuck on the moisture and finger combing a bit too much. I'll continue to use my beloved Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, but not as much. *I will rotate between moisture and protein every other week.*

I used Carol's Daughter Monoi Conditioner and Monoi Repairing Hair Masque and it pretty much stopped the breakage I had in its tracks! Too bad I used all of it up in one go 

I plan on also using Curl Junkie Deep Fix and Curl Junkie Repair Me! When I run out of these, I will search through my stash to see what else I have that can help me with preventing breakage. I hadn't combed my hair since June - AT ALL! I had been finger combing only. I decided to start the New Year off right and thoroughly detangle with my rake comb similar to this. It acted almost like my fingers, very gentle.







Finger combing is great and gives your hair a break from it all, but I feel like I had better retention when I was combing with my Tangle Teazer once a week and getting all of those shed hairs out


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to Join, I will DC my hair 1x per week using VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioners at this time. I plan to change my DC just finishing up my V05 and hoping to DC 2x a week. This is the first year I am doing challenges, I have a question I notice a lot of people DC with steam or heat is that better for your hair? 
Thanks,


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 heat helps take the dc to another level. The idea is that the heat raises the cuticles on your hair shaft which would allow better penetration of the conditioner.   Granted you will find some who disagree I would encourage you to try your dc with and without heat and let us know which you prefer


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 Thanks so much, I have done it without heat for years. I will try with the heat this year. Is it better to get a heat cap or a steamer? (sorry I am clueless about the heat)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 I have and love my steamer and I would recommend one. .. however.... there are some who find them useless and an unnecessary expense. 
I'd want one to try for myself personally so I'd get it and gift it away if I didn't like it. BUT if you could try one at a salon that would be ideal.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 It has been over 2yrs since i have been to a Salon, I maybe better off purchasing a steamer. I am going to do some research, and hopefully I will have one by the end of this month. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fair enough Sunshinelove32 I haven't been to a salon in a while myself


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> Sunshinelove32 I have and love my steamer and I would recommend one. .. however.... there are some who find them useless and an unnecessary expense.
> I'd want one to try for myself personally so I'd get it and gift it away if I didn't like it. BUT if you could try one at a salon that would be ideal.



Nix08  Can you please recommend a steamer?  I've also been thinking of purchasing one because I think it'll make my transition easier. TIA


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

SugarRush a popular one is the LCL steamer from salonsrus.com. I'd recommend a stand up one.   The heautiful (sp? ) or other table top's I've heard doesn't get the nape well.... there are ways around that though.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Looks like I'll be getting a standing steamer from what I've been reading  .    I'll check out the LCL steamers and hopefully get one by the end of the month. Thanks Nix08


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep Conditioning (Steaming) with:  Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Has anyone ever thought about sitting under a lamp if you dont have a hooded dryer or am I thinking too far outside of the box??


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm jumping in again ladies. This challenge helped me to keep track of my DC's so I'm becoming more consistent with my DC's. I'll be DCing once a week with my own DC mix or Cantu Deep Conditioning Treatment Masque, with heat or without heat for more than 30 minutes


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in again for all sessions! 
DC 2-3 times a wk depending on the NG status, alternating moisture and protein under my dryer for 30-45 minutes. I like the health DC gives along with retention and how manageable it makes my hair and NG.
I brung in the new year with Vitale Corrective Conditioner for 30 minutes.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in!! I'm relaxed and looking for stronger hair and more retention. I will DC once a week with heat..just got a heating cap a few weeks ago. I'll be alternating between ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner for protein and Nexxus Humectress for moisture


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 1, 2013)

Dc'ing without heat for 1 hr and with a steamer for another hr with

Shea moisture yucca and baobab anti breakage masque
Sukin protein conditioner
H.V moist condition 24.7
Simple organic thickening treatment 
Grapeseed oil
Evco
Castor oil
Tea mix
Bio fusion critical care serum
Rose water

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome newest challengers.  you've been added

Today I did a simple dc with my tea blend and millcreek biotin (no heat)


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

DC with tea and HQS Coco Mango...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd for 1hr under a conditioning cap with SSI honey rinse.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-poo with HQ Coconut Lime oil.  Washed with WEN Pumpkin, oil rinsed, and doing an overnight DC with WEN 613.  I will steam tomorrow with it before I rinse.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'd like to join again for 2013.  Just finished my new year's DC with Oribe Signature Moisture Masque after a prepoo with Phyto Nectar.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

New challenger here. I will be deep conditioning two time a week with a variety of conditioners in my stash, will post them as a go along


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in, please!

Plan: 1-2x a week, DC with Aussie Moist 3MM, Mixed Chicks DC, Joico MRB or Macadamia Natural Oil Mask. Plan to steam with DC in my hair once a week at the gym in the steam room!


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hi OP!!!!

I am in for the first session. I will DC every 14 as I will have my hair in twist for the first 3 months of the year!!!

Here are some of the DC that I will be using this year
Deep Conditioners 15/15
Angelic Artistry Om Shanti Deep Conditioner
BASK Cacao Bark 
BASK Yam Nectar
SM Deep Treatment Masque (2)
SM Purfication Masque
Beautiful textures Rapid Repair  
Mizani Moisturefuse
Urbanbella Hydrating Moisturizing Cream
KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask
Camille Rose Algae Deep Conditioner
Aussie 3 minute miracle (2)
GV Reconstructing conditioner
Goldwell Colorglow Hairmasque


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 2, 2013)

Please add me for this round, I am getting serious about my hair game again and this is what I normally do so the challenge will keep me accountable.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2013)

DCing now on dry hair using heat with Crece Pelo DC mixed with EVOCO, glycerine, and EVOO


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 2, 2013)

Im in for part 1. I plan to DC once per week with heat. I alternate between AOHSR And AOGPB.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing for 40 mins with SD Vanilla silk and ayurvedic oil blend and micro heat cap.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in! For all 4 parts.


----------



## belletropjolie (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

To those who use Joico moisture recovery to DC, are you using the version that comes in a big blue bottle?

I currently use the blue bottle conditoner to cowash (love it!) but I've never used it to DC because it doesn't say deep conditoner on the bottle. Also, the directions say to leave it on for 5-10minutes. 

How do you guys use it to DC? Do yiu just leave it on longer? I would really like to know.

TIA! Also, can you please @ me if you reply?

Eta: can you use it on dry hair and still get good results?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 2, 2013)

belletropjolie said:


> To those who use Joico moisture recovery to DC, are you using the version that comes in a big blue bottle?
> 
> I currently use the blue bottle conditoner to cowash (love it!) but I've never used it to DC because it doesn't say deep conditoner on the bottle. Also, the directions say to leave it on for 5-10minutes.
> 
> ...



belletropjolie - I've used the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm to DC, and let sit for however long.  It comes in a tube and I think in a jar.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd today with mizani kerafuse/hydrafuse for 30 minutes with steamer, followed with silk dreams shea what! for another 30 minutes under the steamer. My hair feels like buttah yet strong.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome new challengers  I will add you to the list. 

I'm in need of a delightfully delicious dc... I've been suffering with the worst migraine of my life.... and my hair has suffered some abuse  Think I'll try and steam my dc in tomorrow


TrueSugar I think you'll need to sign up for a couple more sessions to make it through your fantastic stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08

Please feel better soon.


----------



## queenvdb (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to join. I will DC 1x week with heat


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Just Dc my bang,yes,it's exposed every day..Washed with Ambrosis camomile curl poo,Soultincals  afrotastic Dc 1hr,rinsed with Soultinacls Mango dip,used Yucca & Aloe Hair Milk,applied Amaka Coconut cream just little on length..Run some rice bran thru it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shana' (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I dc'd with CON Argan Oil today for 3 hours w/o heat.....it totally detangled my newgrowth. I'm currently 18 weeks post.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2013)

Deep conditioned with SSI okra reconstructor for 20 minutes, then SSI honey rinse for 30 mins...the okra I would repurchase if on sale, I'm still unsure about the honey rinse..


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2013)

veesweets

I wasn't impressed with the honey rinse either. Thank goodness for that Avocado condish. Try that if you haven't already.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I wasn't impressed with the honey rinse either. Thank goodness for that Avocado condish. Try that if you haven't already.



The avocado was in my black friday cart then I took it out at the last minute. It's definitely on my list of things to try now, thanks


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

Delightful dc (layered) under steamer:
Tea blend
Aubrey organic blue camomile
Wheat germ oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

My first DC of the year was Soultanicals Knot Sauce. I did nice prepoo with CJ Repair Me, washed, and used the Knot Sauce for about 90 minutes. Hair came out sweet!


----------



## cynd (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 please add me to the list.  Thanks.  I plan to DC at least 2x/wk using a variety of conditioners (I'm ashamed to list them all).


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2013)

cynd said:


> Nix08 please add me to the list.  Thanks.  I plan to DC at least 2x/wk using a variety of conditioners (I'm ashamed to list them all).



Will do cynd  you don't have list them but there is NO shame in a healthy stash


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the site/app so excuse me working my way around and maybe even posting where I'm not suppose to. I would like to join this challenge. My hair is extremely dry and it's from neglect. I'm not sure where to even start with DCs but I know my head is screaming for them. I have 4b hair (I think) so anyone who has any suggestions please feel free to leave a comment. Im mapping out a process and will revert with my expected number of DCs each week. I'm not sure what the other parts of the challenge are (2,3,4) but I'm in for a whole year. Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

grantalston4 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site/app so excuse me working my way around and maybe even posting where I'm not suppose to. I would like to join this challenge. My hair is extremely dry and it's from neglect. I'm not sure where to even start with DCs but I know my head is screaming for them. I have 4b hair (I think) so anyone who has any suggestions please feel free to leave a comment. Im mapping out a process and will revert with my expected number of DCs each week. I'm not sure what the other parts of the challenge are (2,3,4) but I'm in for a whole year. Thanks!



grantalston4 welcome to the board and we are very glad to have you join our DC challenge  On post #2 I've listed most of the DC's that the challengers are using as a great shopping list.   I use a variety of Aubrey organic's conditioners myself and really enjoy them.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to join! 
I will be DC'n once a week (friday) with either KeraCare Humeto or Joico.
I will be doing an overnight DC on my twists then use a plastic cap and wash in the morning.


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> grantalston4 welcome to the board and we are very glad to have you join our DC challenge  On post #2 I've listed most of the DC's that the challengers are using as a great shopping list.   I use a variety of Aubrey organic's conditioners myself and really enjoy them.



Nix08 thank you. I will look at the list and see what I already have in my closet to start with. Thanks again!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

xNichex said:


> I would like to join!
> I will be DC'n once a week (friday) with either KeraCare Humeto or Joico.
> I will be doing an overnight DC on my twists then use a plastic cap and wash in the morning.



Welcome xNichex glad you've joined us

I'm doing a delightful dc now with tea, aocl, a rice and shea based product and I think I'll add some agave over top


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



jesusislove1526 said:


> I am in for the year since I DC at least 1x per week already.
> 
> I use:
> Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner
> ...



I think I might try DCing overnight 1x per week with the regular conditioners/oil and DCing another day for a few hours with the cholesterol creme conditioner.  Here are my starting pictures.


----------



## BKfinest (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I will be dc'ing overnight with Silicone Mix.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with my tried and true, ride or die ORS replenishing conditioner. Leaving this on for about 2 hrs, no heat.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned last night with MD coffee Kokum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming with: Jessicurl WDT (jar) tomorrow a.m.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been slacking this week, but I plan on getting a good dc in on dry hair tomorrow.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I hope it's not too late to join. I DC'd this week with some Cholesterol under a hooded dryer and it worked like magic. I hadn't been using heat to DC for the past 3 years, but I think I'm going to get back to it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

joyandfaith Welcome  it's never too late too join!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atop my oil prepoo, I am doing a 4 hour DC (no heat) with Hydroquench Coconut Mango Repair Mask...  Will do a poo wash and then DC w/ heat; most likely with PBN Chocolate Smoothie.

HQS Coconut Repair Mask - Think thick creamy whipped conditioner with small pieces of coconut in it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 5, 2013)

About to pre-poo on damp hair with Apretadora, then shamooo and DC with Vitale Olive Oil Hair Mayo.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 5, 2013)

I did an overnight DC with Keracare. Just washed it out. Will post my starting pic during next weeks DC.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 5, 2013)

I Dc overnight with aphogee 2 minute and herbal essences herbal hydration under a shower cap.  

My hair is moisturized, but I think I am going to stick to using my HEHH for cowashing only because my hands felt a little dry when I rinsed the conditioner off.  Maybe it is the sodium hydroxide (lye)?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

After I rinse out my Giovanni Nutrafix that I added to dry hair, I'm going to clarify and DC for a few hrs with crece Pelo DC mixed with oils and glycerine


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Im in this challenge for the whole year.

I will be DC'ing 1-2x per week with a steamer and various oils and conditioners.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed for 30mins with Cantu for natural hair deep treatment masque.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Im in this challenge for the whole year.
> 
> I will be DC'ing 1-2x per week with a steamer and various oils and conditioners.



lusciousladie07 welcome to the challenge. .happy dc'ing


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently DCing with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I just bought Organix Moroccan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner and used them for the first time. I didn't care for the scent, but I like the way my hair feels.

I'm now sitting under the dryer DCing with SSI Banana Brulee and reading LHCF


----------



## kbnax (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 I'd like to join. I'll be keeping track of my daughter also as I'm trying to combat her dry hair.

While it's still cold, I will dc 1x/wk and she will do 1x/2wk. When it warms up, I will go to 2x/wk and I will dc hers 1x/wk.

TIA


----------



## kbnax (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Earlier I DC'd with SE cholesterol w/ oil and my daughter used ORS replenishing pak w/ oil and honey.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I need to up my DC game up. Im Joining. My goal is to deep condition 1-2 a week. I co-wash every other day. 

My Products will be:
Aussie 3 Min
Ors Replenishing Pk ( Luv This)
Vo5 Coindtioners


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

kbnax and Cherry89 Welcome to the DC challenge:woohoo:

I'm DC'ing now with tea, giovanni 50:50 and SAA...no heat but under a cap.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC's tonight with Mizani Moisturefuse. I added honey, peppermint oii, and rosemary oil and it was delightful. I steamed with this combination for 30 minutes.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hello there ladies. I am definitely in this challenge. All four parts. I will be DC'ing once a week with heat or over night. I will be using the following DC's:

Silk Dreams Shea What!
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream
Silk Dreams Mocha Infusion
Toadstoolsoaps Caramel Apple
Gudonyatoo Wild Strawberry
Proclaim Argan Oil Masque
Aubrey Organics GPB
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Soultanicals Mango Dip
Carols Daughter Monoi

There might be more in the future but for now, these are the conditioners I will be using


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome sexypebbly


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

[QUOTE
I'm DC'ing now with tea, giovanni 50:50 and SAA...no heat but under a cap.[/QUOTE]

Looks like this will be an over night-er


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

*Nix08,* Thanks. I know I needed this. I've been slacking on my dc lately. I know its an important part of a hair care reggie. I Just deep conditioned with Aussie 3 minute and I didn't think it was all of that until I moisturized and tied it down with scarf (BUN) and the next morning my hair felt so silky and smooth.. will do another deep condition Tuesday night.


----------



## greenbees (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm still here, still deep conditioning faithfully!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

DCing with HQS BOTANICAL peppermint and coconut jbco...


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

dc on monday and today with ORS and Macadamia Oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing tomorrow after church with:
ORS Replenshing with 1/2oz of EVCO

.....also might henna prior. I will update yall on that.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Cherry89 said:


> *Nix08,* Thanks. I know I needed this. I've been slacking on my dc lately. I know its an important part of a hair care reggie. I Just deep conditioned with *Aussie 3 minute *and I didn't think it was all of that until I moisturized and tied it down with scarf (BUN) and the next morning my hair felt so silky and smooth.. will do another deep condition Tuesday night.



I love this stuff, wish they sold it in a bigger container besides that squeeze bottle. I need to be looking in the paper that way I can catch it once it goes on sale, that way I can stock up on it.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I Dc'ed w/ Heated cap for 1.5 hours (i was on the phone with my mommy and got distracted )...w/ AOWC, G 50/50 and vitamin e oil.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



ZebraPrintLover said:


> I love this stuff, wish they sold it in a bigger container besides that squeeze bottle. I need to be looking in the paper that way I can catch it once it goes on sale, that way I can stock up on it.



ZebraPrintLover
I got mines from walmart a coulple days ago. This was actually my first time buying any Aussie products. After seeing the good reviews on it, I saw it a walmart for $2.97! I didn't know it was that cheap, So I grabbed one, and I luv it! lol.. I do wish they did make a bigger tube. One tube should last me at least 4 DC.


----------



## jhcprincess (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm late but I'm joining! I dc each week w/the Cathy Howse recipe+ ACV. I've noticed that my dandruff has improved a lot since I've been DCing regularly.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08,
I'm in this challenge for the whole year!  I'll be using:

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Cantu Shea butter for Natural Hair Deep Treatment Masque
DB Pumpkin Seed conditioner
Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque

I'll be DC'ng twice a week for 30 minutes under a hood dryer.


----------



## MicheePrings (Jan 6, 2013)

DC'ing over night with Cantu Shea butter deep treatment masque. This is my second time using it and I haven't been wowed yet. Hm.. Lets see how this goes

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd w/ AOGPB & SM purification masque


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with SD chocolate bliss and ayurvedic oil blend on top for 30 mins under micro heat cap.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 6, 2013)

Part 1-week one overnight DC with BASK Cacoa first time using it felt like a treat going on I'll have to update later


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 6, 2013)

I have been dc'ing but have been neglecting to post. Dc has become second nature. Let me see, after my henna I used the last of my bask cocoa something. I love, love that stuff. I have been dc'ing with CJ curl rehab every other day. I have been really upping my protein with mill creek botanicals. I rotate their jojoba, henna and biotin conditioners a few times a week. My curls are popping. My hair is thriving. Now that my hair is curlier it is hard to see how much it is growing.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## veesweets (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with SD Shea What  love this stuff


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Welcome new challengers  So glad to have you 

My overnight DC ended up being yummy  I normally don't like doing overnights but this was good


----------



## mschristine (Jan 6, 2013)

Trying out my L'oreal cleansing cream today instead of shampoo..then I'm going to DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner for about a hour with heat and then leave on till I feel like washing it out


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Finally out of my 2 month protective style, please add me to this challenge!  I just got out my box braids last night....I am doing a henna right now and then I will DC with ORS olive oil replenishing conditioner.  I missed my hair!


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to join all parts of the challenge and will be DCing once a week when not in a protective style and every 14 days when wearing a protective style.  I will be DCing with heat and without heat.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with Nexxus Humectress with some EVOO mixed in. I'm out of my usual ORS Replenishing Conditioner. So this will do until I get some.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Texlaxed my hair this afternoon. I used Affirm Sustenance as my 5 minute mid-relaxer treatment, then I DC'ed for 30 minutes with Keracare Creme Humecto. My hair feels amazing again.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dc/steam with Claudie's Kahve dc.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Bajanmum said:


> DC with SD chocolate bliss and ayurvedic oil blend on top for 30 mins under micro heat cap.



Slight change to my earlier plan, I used SD avocado pudding instead. I realized that I really hate the smell of chocolate bliss. It reminds me too much of the time, as a child, when I barfed chocolate pudding.  

I guess i'll beusing it in my 3 DD's hair instead of mine. It's a pity I've got 2 full jars of the stuff!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Welcome newest challengers  Glad to have you join us.  

Looks like everyone is getting off to a great start with DC'ing in 2013


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm DC with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque. (trying to use this up) so I can purchase something else.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Gonna prepoo tonight with some white rain conditioner and oils. Don't know what  oils im gonna use yet.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I don't think I listed what I'll be using yet...

CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss
Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm DC
Avocado & Silk
Claudie's Kahve DC

I DC'd yesterday with Chocolate Bliss...under a cap for 2 hrs.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm definitely in for all parts!
I'll be using the following lines:
Hairveda
Silk Dreams
IPN
B.A.S.K.
Shescentit
HQSystems
Mozeke
Anita Grant

for now...


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

first dc of 2013 
dcing with ao hsr and some grapeseed oil


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-pooed with KeraMinerals and DC'ed with Kerapro


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I think I got it together. I am going to DC 2x a week. 1 time with heat and 1 time overnight. Tonight I am using a mix of Giovanni Deep Moisture and As I am Intense Conditioner. If my hair feels good then I'll continue to use it. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am so sleepy!! Today I had a co wash with HQS peppermint and DC with MD seaweed and rice-irish moss. Felt great!!


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hi... I would like to join this challenge for all 4 parts. I will DC weekly, I DC'd yesterday using Eluence Moisture Balance Conditioner w/ coconut oil under hooded dryer. My main goal is to improve my ends. 

HHG


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

*Okay, Did a dc with Aussie 3 Minute. Loc method and put into a updo Bun. My Hair really like the Loc method. I used Aussie as a leave-in as well and used olive oil afterward and I finished of with some Softee Mango Butter to seal my ends. MY HAIR LOVES THIS!!!! WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THIS SOONER!!  : ) *


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

First DC of the year today.  AOHSR with heat for 15 min.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I cowashed with WEN tea tree then DC'd with MD Peach Honey Syrup  last night.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

OP Please add me to all sessions. I am a lifetime DCer 

My staple DC is AO Blue Chamomile.

Will also be DCing with HydraTherma Naturals Moisturing DC

I have some DC samples but don't remember what they are. I will just list them when I use them.

After the samples and HydraTherma are gone, will be buying ORS Hair Mayonaisse. It worked wonders for me when I first went natural so I want to try it again. If it doesn't work well I will just pass it on to my mom.

Will be DCing for a minimum of 30 minutes under a heat cap.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCd for 30 minutes under my heat cap last night using HydraTherma Naturals moisturizing DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome faithVA  Glad to have you join us


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

First DC of the new year  Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo, used soultanicals mango dip to detangle and DC'ing right now with SD chocolate bliss with heat for about 2 hrs with heat theraphy wrap


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Cherry89 said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> I got mines from walmart a coulple days ago. This was actually my first time buying any Aussie products. After seeing the good reviews on it, I saw it a walmart for $2.97! I didn't know it was that cheap, So I grabbed one, and I luv it! lol.. I do wish they did make a bigger tube. One tube should last me at least 4 DC.



Cherry89

Was $2.97 the regular price? They have $1 off coupons out right now for Aussie products. Making it $1.97 for you!

Yea it last about 3 DCs for me because I want to make sure ever piece of hair on my head has DC applied to it. Plus I do lots of dry DC.

Adding your fav oil makes it even better.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



ZebraPrintLover said:


> Cherry89
> 
> Was $2.97 the regular price? They have $1 off coupons out right now for Aussie products. Making it $1.97 for you!
> 
> ...



ZebraPrintLover
Thanks for the tip.I will try adding the oil next time I DC
Yep. I think 2.97 was the regular price, I will check again when I go back. Where do you get the coupons from? i would love to rack up some more. My hair loves it as DC and a Leave-in.


----------



## TejadaUrdiales (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Oh please add me to this challenge! Lurker finally turned member and me and my hair desperately need this in our lives. Planning on doing a hardcore gym sesh since I've been slackin in that department followed by a much needed DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

TejadaUrdiales said:


> Oh please add me to this challenge! Lurker finally turned member and me and my hair desperately need this in our lives. Planning on doing a hardcore gym sesh since I've been slackin in that department followed by a much needed DC.



Welcome to the board and the DC challenge TejadaUrdiales


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm overdue for a good DC...looks like it will be this weekend before I can get to it.


----------



## antavia009 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I want to do this!!
I'll admit, I rarely deep condition, yet I expect my hair to be healthy and perfect all the time. So, I am going to DC once a week with Queen Helene (I'M RHYMING YALL!!).
Since I do not have a dryer, it will be no heat. Unless I can borrow somebody's.

I accept this challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing (Steaming) with Silk Dreams Avocado Silk


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Sunday I Dced with ORS Replenishing Pak. I love the orange smell.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hopefully I can get my steamer next week.

Washed with alterna caviar shampoo.. dc for 5 mins with aphrogee 2 min and then 15 mins with alterna caviar.

Can you ladies give me some suggestions on moisturizing dc's? I have ORS replenishing but I don't like the smell and it leaves my hair feeling gummy when wet.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Does anymore DC more than twice a week?? Im wondering if there's any danger in doing that.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 8, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> Does anymore DC more than twice a week?? Im wondering if there's any danger in doing that.



LexiDior... I have and I didn't experience any adverse effects at all.  Plus I always use heat to DC.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



lusciousladie07 said:


> Hopefully I can get my steamer next week.
> 
> Washed with alterna caviar shampoo.. dc for 5 mins with aphrogee 2 min and then 15 mins with alterna caviar.
> 
> Can you ladies give me some suggestions on moisturizing dc's? I have ORS replenishing but I don't like the smell and it leaves my hair feeling gummy when wet.



Lusciousladies07 I love AOHSR, I get it from the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd fro 45mins under a conditioning cap with CJ strengthening conditioner.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 8, 2013)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hopefully I can get my steamer next week.
> 
> Washed with alterna caviar shampoo.. dc for 5 mins with aphrogee 2 min and then 15 mins with alterna caviar.
> 
> Can you ladies give me some suggestions on moisturizing dc's? I have ORS replenishing but I don't like the smell and it leaves my hair feeling gummy when wet.



ORS conditioners, for me, are only effectively every once in a blue when I need a deep treatment.  And the first time I use it after a while of not using it, it's amazing!  A BSS DC that I like is Silicon Mix Bambu.  Smells great and goes great slip! I also like the Joico K-Pak line and Redken products.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @LexiDior... I have and I didn't experience any adverse effects at all.  Plus I always use heat to DC.



ok thank you


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

antavia009 said:


> I want to do this!!
> I'll admit, I rarely deep condition, yet I expect my hair to be healthy and perfect all the time. So, I am going to DC once a week with Queen Helene (I'M RHYMING YALL!!).
> Since I do not have a dryer, it will be no heat. Unless I can borrow somebody's.
> 
> I accept this challenge.



antavia009 our poet challenger welcome,  happy to have you join us

LexiDior I dc several times a week (and cowash daily).  I always dc on dry hair and use my steamer once or twice a week on average. If you are going to dc often just be sure to keep a good moisture/protein balance.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed yesterday for 30 minutes with MJ Super Sweetback treatment.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hopefully I can get my steamer next week.
> 
> Washed with alterna caviar shampoo.. dc for 5 mins with aphrogee 2 min and then 15 mins with alterna caviar.
> 
> Can you ladies give me some suggestions on moisturizing dc's? I have ORS replenishing but I don't like the smell and it leaves my hair feeling gummy when wet.


lusciousladie07 another good moisturizing dc is Aubrey organic white camellia.  

Often people say that a gummy feeling is associated with hair being over moisturized, I've never felt it even having been over moisturized, so I don't know but it's something to think about.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 8, 2013)

DCing with NaturelleGrow's Mango an CocoNut water infusion under a baggy with no heat on wet hair


----------



## antavia009 (Jan 8, 2013)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hopefully I can get my steamer next week.
> 
> Washed with alterna caviar shampoo.. dc for 5 mins with aphrogee 2 min and then 15 mins with alterna caviar.
> 
> Can you ladies give me some suggestions on moisturizing dc's? I have ORS replenishing but I don't like the smell and it leaves my hair feeling gummy when wet.



Im curious about the steamer. Were u able to try it at a salon or are you just buying & trying for the first time?


----------



## TejadaUrdiales (Jan 9, 2013)

Just DC'ed with Aussie 3min Miracle


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

DC with Nubian Heritage grow and strengthen masque with green tea underneath... next time will be without tea or a more moisturizing tea blend...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 9, 2013)

Thinking about what in going to DC with tonight?....


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Babygrowth what tea's do you have?  My DC tea blend is very moisturizing (I've had to incorporate more protein since using it) I use: hibiscus, marshmallow root, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock, thyme, fennel, green, catnip, oolong and borage.
The hibiscus, marshmallow root, oolong, and burdock are probably good choices.

~*~ShopAholic~*~ I love planning out my DC's


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

DCing now on dry hair, using heat with La Bomba deep treatment. And EVOCO on my scalp!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



lamaria211 said:


> DCing now on dry hair, using heat with La Bomba deep treatment. And EVOCO on my scalp!



What's evoco lamaria211


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> What's evoco lamaria211



Extra virgin organic coconut oil


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Currently Dc'ing w/ AOWC G 50/50 and EVOO


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth what tea's do you have?  My DC tea blend is very moisturizing (I've had to incorporate more protein since using it) I use: hibiscus, marshmallow root, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock, thyme, fennel, green, catnip, oolong and borage.
> The hibiscus, marshmallow root, oolong, and burdock are probably good choices.
> 
> ~*~ShopAholic~*~ I love planning out my DC's



Nix08 to be honest I only have black and green tea... I kept procrastinating because I couldn't decide which ones to get first, then I kept buying other things and forgot about the teas. But I'm going to get them next week for sure! Thanks Nix08


----------



## cynd (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Prepooed with vatika and bhrama/amla oils and ORS replenishing under heat cap. DCing now with Joico K Pak reconstructor under a heat cap for 30 mins. Will follow with crece pelo without heat for a couple of hours before rinsing.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 9, 2013)

Feeling a little dry today..gonna do a DC on dry hair with Nexxus humectress with heat for about 30-45 minutes


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Cherry89 said:


> ZebraPrintLover
> Thanks for the tip.I will try adding the oil next time I DC
> Yep. I think 2.97 was the regular price, I will check again when I go back. *Where do you get the coupons from?* i would love to rack up some more. My hair loves it as DC and a Leave-in.



Cherry89
Ebay, just do a search for Aussie Coupons and a $1 coupon should pop up. You can get 10 to 20 coupons for like $3.
They were in the Sunday paper but im not sure if it was this past Sunday.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre pooed with Natty Moist from All Things O'Natural (ATON). Good slip, creamy, but could be creamier.

DC'ed with ATON Capuacu and Rhassoul Clay DC on my kinks for 90 mins. Curls are POPPING! I'm not one for being bothered with curls as I don't do wash n go's, but these are a work of art!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Finally getting a chance to DC. I did a yogurt, grape seed oil, and cassia powder. I co-washed that out and now I have AO HSR mixed with grapeseed oil. I plan on leaving this on until I have the energy to rollerset.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with tea and AO Camomille Luxurious....I hope to get a chance to steam it in.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I head to ULTA to grab some Joico K-Pak Reconstructor... I grabbed the 10.1 ounce for $16.99... Walked around a little bit and grabbed a few other things... Then my 3 year old DS decides to take off.  I chase him down only to stumble upon a table of 1L Joico K-Pak Reconstructors for $15.99!!!!!! Thank God for my over-active little munchin.  A lot of 1L brands are on sale for $15.99 (Joico and Redken)... 

Currently steaming with Joico K-Pak.  Will co-wash with AOHSR and then DC w/heat with .... verdicts still out on this one ....


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm dc'ng tonight with Cantu shea butter deep treatment masque for 30 minutes on dry hair; followed by a cowash with As I Am cleansing cream.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with SSI Okra Reconstructer.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with some Cholesterol under the hooded dryer right now. I DC'd this past Sunday with some Silk Elements Kera Minerals deep condish and no heat. Still trying to decide how I feel about it. Has anyone tried this product?


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing over night with ORS Hairepair.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 10, 2013)

After Aphoghee 2-step DC with Humectress.


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I got lazy and my 2 hour DC w/crece pelo w/o heat yesterday turned into an overnight DC.  Don't think I'll do that again as I always seem to get a headache when I overnight DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

cynd I also get a headache when I overnight dc....but... if I make sure my  hair is dry with my dc then it's ok.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I plan to DC 2x a week on Wednesdays & Sundays. I am also a challenger in Use Up Your Stash, so I will be will be using the DCs in my rotation below until they are finished. I will mix them with olive oil and/or, jojoba oil:

Matrix Biolage
Silk Elements
Rusk Sensories (brown and yellow jars)

I bought a hard top dryer in December and will be alternating between the hard top and a soft top plug in dryer. I will focus on retaining a moisture protein balance. 

Goal:
1. Strong but soft hair
2. Taking care of my scalp


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> @cynd I also get a headache when I overnight dc....but... if I make sure my hair is dry with my dc then it's ok.


 

So Nix08 you think the problem is pooing/co-washing first then doing an overnight DC?  erplexed


----------



## ginabuglol (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I plan on deep conditioning once a week, every wash day. I will be using Silk Dreams Vanilla silk, or keracare humecto creme.....times I need protein ORS replenishing pak


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

cynd I think for me it's having a wet head overnight.  

I never cowash/poo before I DC.  I do all of my DC's on 'dirty' hair. I usually dampen my hair with tea (avg before I discovered tea) then apply my conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

ginabuglol Welcome


----------



## cynd (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> @cynd I think for me it's having a wet head overnight.
> 
> I never cowash/poo before I DC. I do all of my DC's on 'dirty' hair. I usually dampen my hair with tea (avg before I discovered tea) then apply my conditioner.


 
Nix08 I thought it had something to do with the plastic cap but it makes sense that it's the wet hair.  When I think about it, I can DC all day in a plastic cap without getting a headache (but not overnight) so it probably isn't the cap.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I would like to join.  I am actually Dc'ing right now.  I am using ORS Hair Mayo with some honey added in.  Will DC for 30 mins. I DC at least once a week sometimes 2x if I have the time. One week is a moisturizing DC and the other week is the protein DC.  I will like to join in on all parts of this challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcing right now with Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage Masque


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dry DCing with Camille Rose Moisture Max for one hour.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Looking forward to washing either tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

mami2010 said:


> I would like to join.  I am actually Dc'ing right now.  I am using ORS Hair Mayo with some honey added in.  Will DC for 30 mins. I DC at least once a week sometimes 2x if I have the time. One week is a moisturizing DC and the other week is the protein DC.  I will like to join in on all parts of this challenge.



mami2010 welcome to the dc challenge. .happy to have you join us:


----------



## Jewell (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Wash day was Wednesday, but I'm seriously contemplating a DCW (deep condition + co-wash) for Sunday since I went a good month neglecting my hair right before and after baby (born 12/03/12). No ill effects from it fortunately, but I want to build my hair back up in moisture and do some Ayurvedic scalp and hair treatments. Dry scalp should be helped by those treatments, but taking cod liver oil, flaxseed oil, and fish oil help e a lot too.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Wash day was Wednesday, but I'm seriously contemplating a DCW (deep condition + co-wash) for Sunday since I went a good month neglecting my hair right before and after baby (born 12/03/12). No ill effects from it fortunately, but I want to build my hair back up in moisture and do some Ayurvedic scalp and hair treatments. Dry scalp should be helped by those treatments, but taking cod liver oil, flaxseed oil, and fish oil help me a lot too.



Jewell congrats on the baby


----------



## Jewell (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming tomorrow with: Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Jewell get ready for fun times...my youngest was born Dec. 5th...she's 2 and very much a hilarious character


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Jewell, congrats!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought I had joined this challenge...oh well add me please! Will be dcing tomorrow with HQ peppermint


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming tomorrow with: Jessicurl WDT



IDareT'sHair
You know this my baby daddy daddy - lol


----------



## cynd (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Congratulations on the new baby Jewell!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Going to do a avocado,banana,honey and oil DC tonight. Will let yall know how it goes


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery elm. Under cap for about 2 hours. Sooo moisturizing.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 11, 2013)

Currently dcing with the Cantu Deep Treatment Masque I mentioned in other posts. The container is getting pretty low, so I figure I'll get one more use out of it. Afterwards, I will start using up my two ORS products.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre pood w/ castor oil
Dc'd under the hooded dryer for 30 min w/ le Kair liquid cholesterol


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Planning an overnight dc with amla and bhringaraj powder brewed with rose petals... I will let my hair dry with this concoction before I go to bed.  Before this I am steaming in a HOT


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 11, 2013)

In a deep condition with AO GPB and will be doing CON afterwards for the long haul.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 12, 2013)

I DC'd overnight with AO GPB under a plastic cap.  I didn't add oil because I've been spritzing with oil and water all week


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with Rhassoul ACV/AVJ mixed with marshmallow/plantain/burdock root tea for 1 hour. Then rinsed out and steamed in ATON's Natty moist conditioner. Then rinsed and used HE HH with a tsp salt and baggied for 1 hour, no heat.

(Trying to resolve protein overload, can you tell?) My hair feels better, but not 100% yet.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I will also join this challenge.
I bought some EVO,COCONUT MILK & HONEY I WLL DC ALL DAY TOMORROW AND SEE HOW IT COMES OUT.

I already had lambamba,Amala and other products mentioned
 on this board.

I will buy Jaico k pak,Aussie 3 min,Nexxus Humectress.

I really want healthy hair this yr  so I am going to try my best
to stick with this challenge.

I also have to ask has anyone had a bad experience with megatek?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed for 1hr with Kyra's hemp conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Mizani Moisturefuse and it feels good.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm dc under dryer now with DB Pumpkin Seed conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

@Nix08 You have inspired me to do tea rinses!

I did my first today. I brewed a mango & peach tea mixed with a few drops of rosemary essential oil. 

I sprayed it on dry hair then put MD Coconut Apricot Creme Condish on top. I'm dc'ing as we speak. My hair feels so nice already!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC'd on Tuesday with White Rain Hydrating Conditioner and castor oil, now I am DC'ing with Salon Care Professionals Cholesterol Creme Conditioner for my first bi weekly second DC trial.  I am trying to see if my hair would benefit from DC'ing twice a week instead of once.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

Luckyladyj Welcome happy to have you join us

naturalagain2 that's exciting  tea rinsing is so rewarding and instant. . I'm very much addicted  That sounds like a yummy brew! 


I never washed out my dc from last night and this morning I added more tea and now I'm steaming it in ... again


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 12, 2013)

DCing with HQS peppermint, coco mango and french perm stabilizer under my heat cap for 30-45mins... may follow up with a RO condish...


----------



## sky035 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed today with Silk Elements under hooded dryer (ion) for 45 minutes. I shampooed ahead of time and followed with a co-wash. See pic of DC results.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 13, 2013)

Prepooing with castor oil for a few hours then I'm gonna wash with Nexxus Therappe shampoo and DC with Nexxus Humectress with heat for a hour


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with Wen S.B. for 2 hours.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 13, 2013)

DC'ing with SD Shea What


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed under my steamer today for 30 mins with Anita Grant's rhassoul clay cubes.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Just checked my Sunday paper & saw that Walgreens is having a sale on Nexxus for bogo 50% plus I have a $2 coupon. Let the dcing begin.


----------



## Americka (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with a Skala/Tresemme/Ayurvedic/Panthenol/Clear glaze mixture


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

My hair was still well mosterized from my DC a few days ago, but since i went to the gym this morning, i didn't want the salt from my sweat to dry my hair out so i did a quick DC w/ G 50/50 (i didn't feel the need to mix with an oil this time) My hair and scalp feels great


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Bajanmum said:


> DC'ed with Rhassoul ACV/AVJ mixed with marshmallow/plantain/burdock root tea for 1 hour. Then rinsed out and steamed in ATON's Natty moist conditioner. Then rinsed and used HE HH with a tsp salt and baggied for 1 hour, no heat.
> 
> (Trying to resolve protein overload, can you tell?) My hair feels better, but not 100% yet.



I'm under the micro heat cap again with Claudies Deep moisturizing conditioner. 

Two deep conditioner treatments and one cleansing treatment in one weekend...That's gotta be a first for me!!!


----------



## mschristine (Jan 13, 2013)

Not really feeling Nexxus Humectress deep conditioner. May have to try a different moisturizing deep conditioner


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful under a plastic cap for 15 minutes. I'm not sure if Dcing is a necessity for my hair...not sure. I will keep doing it for good measure, I guess. I'm planning to get the Hair Therapy Wrap to see if that takes my DCs to a new level.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcing right now with AOHSR mixed with castor oil.  Under heated cap for 30 mins then no heat for 30 mins.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 13, 2013)

Dc'ing for 1hr under a steamer with ;

Elucence extended moisture repair treatment 
Shea moisture balancing conditioner
Homemade Amla oil 
Stingling nettle tea
Rose petals water
Aloe Vera gel
Acv
Fenugreek powder

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Jan 13, 2013)

Deep conditioning under a plastic cap and hood dryer (finally!) with NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm, Marshmallow, and Cinnamon. So far, I loooovvvveeee this stuff!! It made my curls clump when I applied it and its very slippy for ladies who like to detangle with conditioner. Can't wait to feel my hair after rinsing. I may just die


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

AO HSR & GPB. I like to mix them together and apply dry for a pre poo.

I used my CVS coupons for a splurge and purchased Matrix Biolage conditioner.
Today I applied this to my freshly washed hair and sat under my steamer.
After sealing my hair  with oil the results were amazing!


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yesterday, I pre-pooed with Vatika Frosting and then unintentionally (pure laziness ) DC'ed overnight with SSI Banana Brulee.

I bought a new blow dryer and used it after rinsing out my DC.  Oh my word, it was the best blow out I've had since Aug 2009 (the last time a stylist did my hair).  Big difference between this blow dryer and my 20.00 Revlon one


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ed with ORS for 30 minutes.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 13, 2013)

DCing now with AOHSR


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCd with HydraThermal Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner. Diluted it with water and added some sunflower oil. Applied it like a relaxer and smoohted. Sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## greenbees (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd today w/my Silk Dreams Soothing Conditioner


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Overnight DC with white rain lavendar conditioner ans hask essential conditioner with hollywood beauty castor oil. Will wash in the morning


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Shampooed my hair this morning with shea moisture moisture rentention shampoo, detangled with soultanicals knot sauce, and deep conditioning now with heat therapy wrap for hr with heat and hr without heat.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 14, 2013)

I cannot believe I missed this.  Count me in for all sessions.  I will DC once a week, alternating between a moisture DC and a protein DC, with heat.  Right now I am using Mixed Chicks DC for moisture (which I did last night).  Haven't decided on a protein one just yet.  Will know by this weekend since that is what's up.


----------



## billyne (Jan 14, 2013)

Dc'd this afternoon with joico moisture therapy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

curently deep conditioning with AO HSR mixed with grape seed oil. May use heat if time allows, but for now I am just leaving it on under a hat.

This is my third DC of what I hope to be 52!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

TruMe said:


> I cannot believe I missed this.  Count me in for all sessions.  I will DC once a week, alternating between a moisture DC and a protein DC, with heat.  Right now I am using Mixed Chicks DC for moisture (which I did last night).  Haven't decided on a protein one just yet.  Will know by this weekend since that is what's up.



Welcome TruMe glad to have you join us


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to DC tmrw but my list is only Vanilla silk, slippery elm and marshmallow root, and grow and strengthen mask... there is more to come. Oh, and I forgot to mention I would like to be added for all sessions...


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Woot, woot!!! My steam cap FINALLY arrived so this weekend I will definitely to a DC (first one for me in almost 2 months!!!) will come back with what I used etc (will have to be something extra good to try and apologize to my hair hair! )


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dc today with Aubrey organics camille luxurious and Giovanni 50:50 over top (steamed)


----------



## divachyk (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed with Bee Mine on yesterday


----------



## cynd (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCd all day yesterday/last night w/baba de caracol under a plastic cap and I'm now under a heat cap with EVCO which I will co-wash out after about 30 mins.  Trying to stem breakage after a new stylist (never again) took me from texlaxed to too straight for my naturally thin, lo density hair.


----------



## curlycrown85 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm in.

I'll be deep conditioning with Shea Moisture and Giovanni products once a week using the baggy method. I have a steamer and hooded dryer, so I may steam and get under the dryer a couple of times out of the month. But since I don't have as much time as I used to, the baggy method works best for me right now.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome curlycrown85 glad to have you join us


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming now: 1 Cup of Columbian Coffee under Jessicurl WDT


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dc with tea blend and Giovanni 50:50....I forget how much I like this Giovanni


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

DC'd for 1hr with HQS go deep under a conditioning cap.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

DC with Silk Dreams vanilla silk with tea underneathe and oil on top...    instantly a staple


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with Aton's Capacua and Rhassoul dc, and under heat wrap with irish moss, liquorice root and oolong tea.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 16, 2013)

DCing now using heat with La bombs DC mixed with oils on dry hair. Will CW when im done.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC'ed today w/ G 50/50 and a few drops of OO...for about 15 mins with heat


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Steaming in my dc of tea,  aobc and wgo.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Steaming in my dc of tea,  aobc and wgo.



Is the Aobc considered a light protein for you? I saw that it had one of the same proteins as GPB but I didn't know if that was for moisture or strength.
Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Is the Aobc considered a light protein for you? I saw that it had one of the same proteins as GPB but I didn't know if that was for moisture or strength.
> Nix08



Babygrowth yes I consider it a protein I don't use any hard proteins as such but I try and vary the types of proteins that I use.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned on dry hair tonight using 1/2 cup of Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol and 1 tablespoon of each: olive oil, grape seed oil, coconut oil, amla oil, and honey.


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I want to be part of the DC challenge and DC twice a week with heat or overnight.
I just got back in the game and can say I've learned the most from the ladies on this site.

I am also joining the wigging challenge and the two methods should work great together.
i am SL and I hope to be BSL length by December 2013.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome Hot Chocolate-LB  glad that you've joined us


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I decided I need to DC twice a week   So, I'm sitting here with ORS Replenishing on dry hair and getting ready to watch American Idol.


----------



## kbnax (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did a DC monday with Elasta QP Soy Oyl for about an hr w/ heat. Today I did another DC w/ SE cholesterol for about 30 mins w/ heat. Both were mixed w/ olive oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Used Camille Rose Soylicious this morning. About 90 minutes under a cap. My hair came out soft and moisturized.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed this morning with Rusk Deep Condish (brown jar) for 2hrs with a plastic shower cap while I worked on my computer.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with Kera Minerals


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd yesterday w/AOHSR & GPB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing (steaming) with: Silk Dreams Avocdo Pudding


----------



## cynd (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing on dry hair with AOHSR after HOT w/bhringrag/amla/brahmi oils.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 18, 2013)

Washed and doing an overnight DC with Keracare


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed with MD's olive wheat berry on top of AVJ for 1hr.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing under a hooded dryer(first time  ) for 45 mins with a mix of ORS, Procativ, and Organix Macadamia.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing a delightfully delicious steamed dc (as always on dry/dirty hair):
Scalp massage with an oil blend
Tea to dampen and moisturize my hair
Millcreek keratin conditioner 
Giovanni 50:50
And a rice bran oil based treatment over top.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 18, 2013)

DC'ing with Cantu Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque for the last time. It was a good experience, but the container didn't last very long.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2013)

Spritzed dry hair with my oil and water mix, then added coconut oil and left that on for a couple hours.  Over that, I have now added AO HSR and put on a showercap.  Ill wash it out tomorrow.

My oil and water has avocado oil, black castor, olive, rosemary drops, peppermint drops, and lavender tea tree drops


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



uofmpanther said:


> Spritzed dry hair with my oil and water mix, then added coconut oil and left that on for a couple hours.  Over that, I have now added AO HSR and put on a showercap.  Ill wash it out tomorrow.
> 
> My oil and water has avocado oil, black castor, olive, rosemary drops, peppermint drops, and lavender tea tree drops



uofmpanther is your oil and water blend only for DC's or do you use it as a daily spritz too?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Random DC thought.....a good DC is like a great meal with appetizers, wine, dessert and coffee


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

^^^Good point!

DCing now with Bee u ti ful Bee mine condish with hair therapy wrap. I'm just done henna-ing.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 19, 2013)

Nix08. It's my daily spritz too. I am experimenting a little with the oils, but these seem to work well for me.  I tried sweet almond as well, but it did not do anything.


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing a DC under dryer right now with dudleys Drc 28.Prepood with Evo,cut up garlic,coconut,honey,and avacado overnight.Rinsed out this Am,and shampooed with Loreal everstrong which is sulfate free.After washing out all the shampoos I then applied the Dudleys and now I am under a dryer for 45 mins.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just co washed and dc!


----------



## cynd (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Just DC'd yesterday but my alter ego garlic condish arrived and I couldn't resist so I'm dcing with it now under a heat cap.  I think I'm becoming addicted to dcing.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC today with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dc'ing now with tea and AOWC. ... may steam it in.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

Today:
Greek yogurt, cassia, grape seed oil, olive oil- no heat

AO honey suckle rose, grape seed oil 
2 hours without heat 30 mins with heat


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Kahve deep conditioner. With a cap, sat under dryer for about 20 minutes, then let it sit for about 90 minutes. Added a bit of Gleau oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

DC with Slippery elm and marshmallow root DC with tea and avj underneathe and evoo on top... best DC combo EVER!!!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 19, 2013)

Just DC'd with Aphogee 2 minute, cowashed it out with Tresemme Naturals. Hair feels great!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 20, 2013)

Did a steam pre-poo earlier today with HQS Coconut Lime Oil and Joico K-Pak Reconstructor for about 30 minutes.  Poo'd and DC'd without heat with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk mixed with PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie <------ I call her my Oreo Conditioner.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am overnight DC'ing with Shea Moisture Purification Mask.  I think this is my first DC of any kind this year.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DCd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk on the right side and AO Blue Chamomile on the left to do a comparison. The Silk Dreams was ok, but the AO Blue Chamomile is still my favorite. I can feel it smooth my hair as soon as I apply it even without heat. My dry, 70% shrinkage needs that extra TLC


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I have done and overnight deep conditioning.  I am using KANECHOM INTENSE BLACK DEEP CONDITIONER (first time trying this product).


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ed last night with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Michelemybelle (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with AOHSR steamed for thirty minutes, CO washed and sealed with grapes eyed oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dcing w/AO GPB under a plastic cap/hot towel for about an hour (doing chores)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with CJ Repair Me then will DC with SD Avocado Pudding


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing for two hours with Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Im currently Dc'ing w/ Heat using AOWC and G 50/50 conditoner and oil....i just came from the gym and im sooo ready to get in the shower so i will DC for only 15-20 mins today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 20, 2013)

Currently DCing with CON Argan oil DC mixed with EVOCO. Using my heating cap for 30mins and maybe a few hours with out


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dc'ing on dry hair (as usual) with tea and aobc with a cap for a couple hours.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Prepooing right now with paradise boutique summer peach conditioner with heat for about an hr(watching tv) and then gonna wash out tonight with carol's daughter monoi shampoo and use aphogee 2 min and then deep condition overnight with AOHSR.


----------



## sherrimberri (Jan 20, 2013)

DCing with heat AOGPB


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed with AO HSR


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing/Steaming: 

A combo of SD's Avocado & HV's Sitrinillah (at the end of both jars, tryna' finish em up)


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 21, 2013)

DC'd last night (overnight) with Giovanni Deep Moisture, Giovanni 50/50 and Castor Oil. I can see a difference in the manageability of my hair when I DC. Plus less frizz! But I'm struggling with a routine. Plus I hate trying different products so I'm not sure if I could be using something better for my hair. Any suggestions??? I'm 4b texture.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Checking in. DCd with the new ORS conditioner formula under a dryer for 30mins. If you want to know how the new formula is check out my vid in the link.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am DCing right now with:

ORS Replenshing 
1/2 oz of EVCO

......its going to be an overnight treatment.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 21, 2013)

DC last night with Garnier Fructis sleek and shine deep treatment

I like it! Great for when I slip up and run out of my staples


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed ORS replenishing on Saturday, 2 hours. I couldn't cancel my workout class, so I did Zumba with conditioner in my hair. My hair feels so soft


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 22, 2013)

Over night DC with Ms Key 10en1 sealed with GSO...will rinse and bun for work in the am


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been sick the last two days so I haven't moisturized, much less wet my hair. It's feeling dry. I forgot about that happening when you use cones. So I'm setting everything up and will do a light shampoo so I can DC with Big Daddy tonight. Also know as NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

How you feel better soon kupenda

Dc'ing now with Millcreek henna conditioner and Giovanni 50:50 over top... steaming it in.


----------



## kbnax (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

My daughter and I both DC'd yesterday with SE trmt mixed w/ olive oil. Sat under the dryer for 30 mins but kept the conditioner in for a total of 2 hrs.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed for 45 min w/ sm purification masque


----------



## Jewell (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Gonna DC tomorrow with light protein (Aphogee 2-min Keratin), and moisture using Aussie Moist and Farouk Biosilk Smoothing Conditioner.

OT: THANK YOU to all those who wished me congrats on the birth of my son. I had to post here cuz I coulnt remember all the mentions.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 23, 2013)

DCing now on dry hair using my heating cap with la Bomba DC mixed with oils and glycerine


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask.

Needing a moisture dc after my henna treatment last friday.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 23, 2013)

DCed for 15 mins on clean dry hair with AOGPB. The love I have for that stuff is unhealthy. It makes my curls pop and leaves my hair super soft. 

I rinsed and did a scalp massage with some strong coffee. Now I'm under the dryer with NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm, another awesome product that makes me melt


----------



## kupenda (Jan 23, 2013)

kupenda said:


> I've been sick the last two days so I haven't moisturized, much less wet my hair. It's feeling dry. I forgot about that happening when you use cones. So I'm setting everything up and will do a light shampoo so I can DC with Big Daddy tonight. Also know as NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm




Didn't have time to DC yesterday. Did it today!


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcd with La Bomba & Olive oil & currently air drying.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did a henna treatment this weekend and I dc'd with SSI Banana Brulee and Olive Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Once I rinse out this ayurveda treatment out of my hair, I will cw and then DC with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I dc'ed w/ AOWC and olive oil/coconut oil....for 15 mins w/ heat cap


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dc'ing now with AOWC under the steamer.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I still haven't found the time to do a proper deep conditioning treatment and it has been 3 weeks already since the last one. 

I have however, left some Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor on my hair while I shower on Sunday morning before church. 

After church I had to work so DCing was out after that. My hair is holding up a little better since my shower treatment. 

I won't have time to do a real DC until next wednesday.....hopefully.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Mizani Moisturefuse (staple) with a few drops of Rosemary and a few drops or Peppermint. This stuff gives my hair life and moisture, moisture, moisture, for days.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 25, 2013)

A much needed DC is currently in progress. Prepooed with conditioner and castor oil under the heat cap for 30 minutes, shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo and now DCing under the heat cap for a hour with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner and an oil mix


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 25, 2013)

DC with Humectress after protein Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed (Steamed) Tonight with:

A Cup of Columbian Coffee under Jessicurl WDT


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing tomorrow with Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Conditioner, 2tbs each of EVCO, EVOO, castor oil, vitamin e oil, jojoba oil and glycerin on dry hair for 30 minutes under my dryer.

Will follow up with Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin mist, KCC mixed with glycerin and seal with Blue Magic Coconut Oil Grease.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am doing a castor oil, vitamin e/eo treatment for my scalp and a honey/olive oil treatment for my hair. Will leave this on for 90 minutes and wash it out. It is soo messy but hopefully it is worth it. Next time I will start with the honey and add the olive oil in instead of the other way around. Maybe it won't be so runny.

Then I will DC with AO Blue Chamomile for at least 30 minutes


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed for two hours with MJ Super Sweetback Treatment.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 26, 2013)

Ann0804 -  How do you like that product?  I was thinking about trying that out.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

TruMe
It's an okay product that I got last year during the Bogo sale at target. I am just trying to use it up. I don't like how it makes my hair feel coated when I rinse it out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Deep conditioned yesterday with ssi banana thing lol. I got it in the exchange forum. Dis 2 hours no heat 30 mins with heat


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm currently DC'ing with Tresemme Platinum Strength DC treatment.  This one is new to me.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed today with Dabur vatika Olive hair mask (New product for me. Loved it!)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2013)

Steamed dc with:
Coconut milk
Tea
Aobc
Giovanni 50:50
Ricebran oil based treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I wanna DC but dont have time to DC and look decent for my 1st day of work Monday.
Last DC was on the 21st......Welp I guess I will DC nxt weekend.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 27, 2013)

DC overnight with Miss Jessie's sweetback.  I don't know that I will use this again.  It has cones and smells like really sweet candy.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed w/ AOGPB, & HSR


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 27, 2013)

DC with AOHSR and GPB,black tea and GSO on the ends...30 mins with heat and overnight...will rinse in the am. I'm too tired to rinse out now


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm. This DC is now one of my all time favorites (along with my beloved BV Smoothie).


----------



## grantalston4 (Jan 27, 2013)

DC'd yesterday with Giovanni 50/50. My hair loves the added moisture. Thanks for this challenge. My hair is more manageable!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Currently DCing with Silk Elements Mega cholesterol DC on clean hair using heat. Will rinse in about 3 hours!


----------



## kbnax (Jan 27, 2013)

Dc'd overnight with SE cholesterol and gso. Used heat for 30 mins before I laid down. New growth is like butta right now,lol

Sent from my NookColor using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2013)

I prepoo'ed last night with some suave conditioner and wild growth oil. Shampoo'ed this morning with carols daughter monoi shampoo and conditioner to detangle ans using proclaim argan oil with olive oil for a few hrs. Some with heat then a few without.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-pooing with EVOO and honey  (lurvs this stuff!!).  Gonna wash with Whip My Hair then dc with Vanilla Silk for at least an hour.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Saturday,washed ambrosia poo,rinsed with NG herbal honey cleanser,NG Orange & Hibiscus Dc Mask 1hr,rinsed warm water,applied NG soft-n-silky leave in,spritz scalp yucca spray,Soultincals Flufflious moisture cream,Little HH Jar of Joe on length,CR ajani biotin scalp balm on roots,Sealed ends with Walnut Oil...

*Naturelle Grow is really working...(HG)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Lita said:


> Saturday,washed ambrosia poo,rinsed with NG herbal honey cleanser,NG Orange & Hibiscus Dc Mask 1hr,rinsed warm water,applied NG soft-n-silky leave in,spritz scalp yucca spray,Soultincals Flufflious moisture cream,Little HH Jar of Joe on length,CR ajani biotin scalp balm on roots,Sealed ends with Walnut Oil...
> 
> *Naturelle Grow is really working...(HG)
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita,

Sounds yum! 

I've looked into NG, but she doesnt do international shipping.   erplexed

Her DC's are scrummy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Currently DCing with AO GPB. It's been way too long.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 27, 2013)

DCing with NaturelleGrow Mango and CocoNut Water mixed with honey

yumyumyum


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned last night with ORS Hair Mayo.  My new growth is thanking me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

Deep conditioning right now with NG Slippery Elm with tea/avj underneathe and EVOO on top all under my foil cap for about 1.5hrs


----------



## TruMe (Jan 28, 2013)

DCed for 15 mins with ORS Hair Mayo and 15 mins with Mixed Chicks DC.  Hopefully, back on track.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC overnight on Friday with NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm Bark, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner Treatment


----------



## cynd (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Unintentional all day Sunday and overnight DC on dry hair with the kitchen sink (AOGBP, AOHSR, ORS Hair Mayo, Alter Ego Garlic, EVCO).  A bit much but hair feels good and less breakage than normal for me.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed on dry hair for 30 minutes with heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Deep Down Conditioner, EVCO, EVOO, Wheat Germ Oil, vitamin e oil, jojoba oil, and glycerin.

My, my, my.  Hair is soft and moisturized for days....


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Been slacking past week with posting but I did DC a couple days ago with AO GPB.  I just got my hair braided yesterday in a cornrow updo and I am trying to lurk and find how I can DC with this style without having it get all frizzy


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dc under a cap for a couple hours
.....tea and aocl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep Conditioning with: Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment (Jar)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dc with tea and Giovanni 50:50 under the steamer.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I forgot to post I DC Sunday with a mixture of ORS Replenishing conditioner and Curl Junkie Curl Repair.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 29, 2013)

Dc'd with millcreek keratin then aohsr for several hours!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Dc'd with millcreek keratin then aohsr for several hours!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I love Millcreek protein conditioners


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I just washed out Moroccan Oil Intense Hydration. I had it in for 18 hrs. My hair is so soft. I would like to do this every other night but I don't want my hair to get mushy. I love this dc but it cost like 30.00 and this is my second jar and it is almost out. so I maybe looking for a replacement since I will be using it so much and my money is not like that right now.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 29, 2013)

I just dc'd with AO HSR on freshly shampooed hair, and now my hair feels wonderful.  I shampooed with AO White Camellia. 

 I must have had product buildup the last time I used HSR because I did not get great results.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

DCing now with Silicon Mix for 40mins 15 mins using heat. The smell of this condish is ssstttrrooooonnnggg!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing a dry DC with ORS replenishing and coconut oil. I'll leave this on for a few hrs.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Very quick DC with tea and AOBC.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently DC'ing with Bambu Silicon Mix under my heating cap.  Haven't done a deep DC like this for some time, and even some time before that.  Happy to be giving my hair some needed attention.  Plan to stay under my cap for 1 hour.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am DC pre-pooing overnight with my Unbreakable Conditioner.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

sitting with my deep conditioner on for the night. I massaged with castor oil before applying.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed for an hour with Aussie Moist 2 minute deep conditioner.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I havent checked in for a minute now but im still DCing. im working on getting a dryer so i can DC with heat.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Tonight I DC'd with SD Vanilla Silk.  It was my first time using this and I love the way my hair feels.  I can't wait to flat iron tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did a yogurt, cassia and grape seed treatment. My hair needed some protein and I find Cassia is great for that extra boost of strength.

Then I slept in the SSI BANANA BRULEE MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER mixed with grapeseed oil. I am sitting under the dryer for about 10 minutes to make sure my hair drank it up and then it is off to roller set!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing an Overnight with Marie Dean's Papaya Mango


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2013)

Will DC this wknd with SD


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2013)

I was in a mixing mood today. I mixed AOHSR, ORS Hair Mayo, olive oil, and coconut oil.  I'm dc'ing overnight.  

My hands feel baby smooth, so we'll see what it does to my hair.


----------



## LexiDior (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing right now over night with Protectiv.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 2, 2013)

Dc'd for 45mins with Ors replenishing conditioner,  trader's joe tingling conditioner, sukin protein conditioner.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Steaming for 1hour with MD's vanilla repair.


----------



## cynd (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed overnight with Alter Ego garlic, Pelo Chino, ORS Replenishing and EVCO.  Will do 30 minutes under a heat cap before co-washing out.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 2, 2013)

Going to DC with AOGPB today before tomorrow's wash day...where I'll DC again. Cuz I want to. Boom


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I will be DCing today using SE MegaSilk and 1/2oz of EVCO


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcing right now with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful with coconut oil/grapeseed oil mix under a plastic cap and hot towel for an hour.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 2, 2013)

Dc'ed with SD Shea what. Last week I Dc'ed with CJ curl rehab, need to try it again but so far I think I like it


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed for 10 mins with SD Mocha Silk Infusion (protein DC) and then DCed for 30 mins with my rhassoul clay mix.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing for 2 hours with Aussie Moist 3 min. DC. This is my second time using this product and I really like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dc'ing under the steamer with Millcreek henna conditioner, Giovanni 50:50, shea/rice bran blend.   I will put on a cap and hat and wash it out much later.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I became a mixologist and used bajandoc86 moisturising dc with:

Rhassoul
Amla
Brahmi and instead of WGO, used JBCO.
And for my tea, I used Marshmallow root, Burdock Root, Irish moss, Hibiscus and Dried Rose Petals. Then I heated this baby up under my Heat Therapy wrap for 1 hour.

Results are lovely soft and defined curls.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing a henna treatment today(made my mixture a little too watery by accident so very messy). Gonna shampoo with shea moisture shampoo and deep condition overnight with gudonyatoo strawberry fields conditioner


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Moisturfuse DC yesterday


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I just henna'ed my hair, now I have in my indigo. I will using some kind of mild protein treatment on my hair today, just haven't decided which one as yet. It will either be Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor, Keracare Intensive Restorative Masque or Affirm Sustenance. Also deep moisture conditioning with Keracare Creme Humecto conditioner afterward.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am DCing (after a 20 minute steam) with Shea Moisture Purification Mask.  I just did an overnight henna/2 hour indigo today as well.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 3, 2013)

Dc'ing under a steamer with
Amla, brahim, rhausoul clay, mustard oil, green tea, rose petals water, honey, tressemme natural nourishing moisture conditioner.  Will steam dc for 1hr.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed w/AOGPB & SM purification masque


----------



## kupenda (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Currently DCing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk under a plastic cap. Will add nourish oil on top in a minute and go under the dryer for 15 minutes. Excited!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Decided to go with Keracare Restorative Masque as my protein treatment for 20 minutes and will be moisture DCing in a few minutes with Keracare Creme Humecto for about 30 minutes all under my hooded dryer.


----------



## Americka (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing w/ panthenol, clear glaze, and Skala shea butter


----------



## kbnax (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Motions CPR followed by SE moisturizing trmt w/ olive oil


----------



## cynd (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dcing on dry hair with AOWC and AOHSR.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 4, 2013)

Did a DC yesterday with ORS replenishing conditioner for 30 mins with heat and 30 mins without. Will be wig'ing it for the rest of the month so I will be DCing every other week from now on since my hair will be braided up.


----------



## billyne (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

just deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery


----------



## mschristine (Feb 4, 2013)

Washed with Shea moisture retention shampoo (love it) and now DCing with Giovanni smooth as silk/suave naturals tropical coconut with castor/olive/grapeseed/lavender and tea tree EO. Needed a moisturizing DC so this is what I came up with

ETA: with heat for about 45 minutes


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 4, 2013)

Dcing right now under my heat cap with slippery elm DC, coconut milk, tea, and coffee underneathe 

ETA: EVOO on top


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

On my (bang only) Wash-Shea hibiscus poo,Dc-NG Orange & Hibiscus 2hr,rinsed with Yucca milk,Applied HH Marshmellow leave-in,NG-moisture hair cream & sealed with NG-Pumpkin hair butter..Bang feels super soft,silky..No hair shed..

*Cant wait to Wash & Dc my entire head this weekend,hope I get Dr approval.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm, under cap with a little heat for almost 2hrs...detangled and moisturized!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 5, 2013)

Dc'd with Luv Naturals Don't be so clingy. It has been in for 12 hours. My hair has soaked this up and curls are defined. My hair is not sticky or anything. Hmmmmmm, do I have to rinse it out? Can I reactivate with water?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I dc'ed last night w/ AOWC and G 50/50 mixed w/ olive oil w/ heat for 40 minutes, folowed by a mayo treatment on my ends


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes using heat with Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Intense Penetrating Conditioner, EVCO, EVOO, Wheat Germ Oil, glycerin and Jojoba oil.

Upon detangling, hair was strong, moisturized and smooth!

Love my little combo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming with Ori Organics Deep Restorative Treatment *discontinued*


----------



## Michelemybelle (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I've been sick so I have not done much but I'm DC'ing with AOHSR. Steaming for the next 25 minutes.  Good night ladies!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 6, 2013)

DC'ed for 2 hours with CJ curl rehab


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC this past Sunday with ORS Replenishing conditioner for 2 hours.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

dcing with qhemets moringa- the old version before she messed up the scent 


this is like my favorite conditioner of all time


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with steam yesterday tea and giovanni 50:50.


----------



## cynd (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed on dry hair with MNT yesterday.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing under heat wrap. Dabur Naturals Olive hair mask. <3 I heart this!


----------



## Shana' (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I haven't been posting but I'm still dc'ing weekly. Last week I used PM Instant Moisture Daily Treatment, its amazing. Tonight I'm using CON AO w/honey and EVOO....yummy.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm DCing with SD Chocolate Bliss and now I want cake


----------



## sky035 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DCed today with Silk Elements DC with a shower cap and towel while I did chores around the house for hours it seems. I was with DD who is sick and did not have the time to rinse after 45 minutes. I did not shampoo before hand. My hair feels super soft and moisturized. I followed the DC with a co-wash using a Giovanni conditioner (eco line). This DC will remain in my rotation .


----------



## s1b000 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have not kept up with posting, but have kept my weekly DC commitment.  DC'd yesterday with masque architect ( protein) since I relaxed last week.  Followed with Oribe moisture masque, both under my dryer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 8, 2013)

DC'd yesterday with silk Elements cholesterol mixed with some oils for about 2 hours.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 8, 2013)

Under the dryer now doing a prepoo with Dabur Amla Oil for 30 minutes. Will DC with Vitale Olive Oil Hair Mayo for 30 under the dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ladies if you haven't you should try coffee and coconut milk in your dc's

Doing a delightfully delicious dc of:
Growth oil blend in my scalp
Spritz of coffee
Spritz of tea
AOWC on my ng, relaxer style
AOBC on the length of my hair
Giovanni 50:50 over top
All steamed in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Tuesday I DC'd for 1hr with HQS honey & pineapple mask.

Today I'll be steaming for about 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did my 1st protein treatment in forever. Then DCd with AO Blue Chamomile for 1.5 hrs with 45 minutes under my heat cap.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm DC today with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Ladies if you haven't you should try coffee and coconut milk in your dc's
> 
> Doing a delightfully delicious dc of:
> Growth oil blend in my scalp
> ...



This does sound delightful!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> This does sound delightful!



You know what Babygrowth. .that turned out frickin amazing  my hair feels crazy good.  I normally change up my dc's but that concoction may have to be a mainstay for my weekends or something.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> You know what Babygrowth. .that turned out frickin amazing  my hair feels crazy good.  I normally change up my dc's but that concoction may have to be a mainstay for my weekends or something.



Girl, you are the reason why aubrey organics is on my list! Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

Babygrowth then what are you waiting foroke: 

I was in the store and saw Giovanni deeper moisture shampoo with a new and improved label on it.. and I backed away. I'm so proud of me


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Babygrowth then what are you waiting foroke:
> 
> I was in the store and saw Giovanni deeper moisture shampoo with a new and improved label on it.. and I backed away. I'm so proud of me



Idk. Lol! I have them in my vitacost cart just waiting... lol at leaving the shampoo! I know it was hard!


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I want to join the challenge for the long haul -- the entire year. Hope it's not too late to join


My DDDCC Plan:
I'm going to start at deep conditioning once a week and work my way up as I become consistent and the weather gets warmer. I know and love all the benefits of it, but sometimes I just don't make time. Joining this challenge to help keep me motivated.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

AlliCat Welcome  It's never too late!


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yay!!

Currently DC'ing with a mix on dry hair:
Aubrey Organics WC
One n Only Argan Oil Restorative mask
EVOO
JBCO
Honey

Planning to leave this in for a couple hours then co-wash


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed in two steps:

Step one:

SD Destation Hydration 
egg
Cassia powder
grape seed oil
castor oil
Left that in for about 30 mins. 
rinsed with as I am coco nut co-wash

DC with AO HSR mixed with grape seed oil
left that in for about 2 hours and did the last 20 mins with heat


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dcing with HSR/grapeseed oil for.about an hour under plastic and shower cap.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Blairx0 2 steps...that's some nice pampering


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing right now using ORS Replen. and 1/2 oz of EVCO.
Sitting under my heating cap and have been under here for a few hours.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 9, 2013)

Shampooed with Bobeam Cocoa Rhassoul, DCing with Silk Dreams Shea What for the first time


----------



## LexiDior (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did a hard protein DC yesterday with an egg, ors replenishing pak, vo5 moisture milk and evoo.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 9, 2013)

Dced today post henna with ao hsr and a bit of qhemets moringa 
Yummy !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Shampooed with Bobeam Cocoa Rhassoul, DCing with Silk Dreams Shea What for the first time



I can't wait to hear your review! That bobeam sounds delish!


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did overnight pre with EVOO mix,Saturday used Raspberry Ganache Cube (on top)2hrs,washed out with CocoMallow poo bar,Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm Dc 46min,Heritage Coconut Marshmellow leave-in,Heritage Broccli Cream & Sealed with MHC Soy butter..Little rice bran oil on ends....Hair feels Fab,looks very wavy.

*I had moisture overload & adding the Soy butter..Put things back in order..I left the Raspberry cube in to long/CocoMallow poo bar didn't help,made my hair even softer..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Overnight dc w/ sm purification masque.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steamed dc with tea, aorm and a rbo and shea oil treatment.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Protein tx with aphogee 2 min+tigi dumb blonde, DCed with ORS replenishing 2hrs no heat.


----------



## sherrimberri (Feb 10, 2013)

DC with AOGBP with heat.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 10, 2013)

DC'd for 3 hours with ORS replenishing pak


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2013)

Protein tx 10 min with SSI okra reconstructor
DC with silk Dreams vanilla silk coffee underneathe and EVOO on top under heat cap for 2 hours...


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I dc 2 nights in a row and my hair feels great.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 11, 2013)

Washed my hair last night with a shampoo bars from Henna Sooq sweet honey and it was a nice experience. Lathered better than I thought it would. Dc'ed overnight with gpb lavender and using a lil heat this morning with rice bran oil for about 30min.


----------



## billyne (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd last night with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Last night DC'd with Elucence Moisture Benefits conditioner for 2.5 hours with a heating cap. My hair came out pretty soft, I didn't need to apply moisturizer at all. Just added liquid leave in conditioners and a light oil and my hair feels great.


----------



## kbnax (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Joico MR Balm and olive oil for an hr (30 mins heated)


----------



## mschristine (Feb 11, 2013)

I finally get to DC tonight! Starting off with a pre poo with suave naturals tropical coconut and castor oil mixed with rosemary EO for a couple of hours with no heat. Then shampoo with Nexxus Therappe ultimate moisture shampoo and Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner mixed with some oils with heat for about 45 minutes and then leave on until I decide to hop in the shower and wash it out


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 11, 2013)

I have cj curl rehab, luv Naturals why so clingy, with luv Naturals conditioner layered. I topped that off with graoeseed oil. Going to baggy, would like to steam.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with: Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Treatment


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 13, 2013)

DCing on dry hair with AO HSR for a few hours, going to use heat for 45mins


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed for an hour with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair DC and a few drops of Rosemary and Peppermint oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dc'ing now with Giovanni 50:50, coffee and an oil protein treatment under the steamer for about 10 minutes then I'll put a cap on and cowash when I get a chance.


----------



## kbnax (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd with SE cholesterol mixed with olive oil for an hour with heat


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with Komaza Olive oil mask


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Im currently DC'ing w/ AOWC and G 50/50 and oil w/ heat for about 30 minutes...im kicking myself for going over a week without DC'ing this week, i should have done this like 3 days ago...i will step it up this week


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm sitting outside DCing with sitrinillah while reading.  I'm using natural heat as its sunny and 75...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Naturelle Orange Hibiscus. Love it.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 15, 2013)

Just mixed up a nice DC of NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm, raw honey, and Silk Dreams Nourish oil. I'm going to spritz my hair and scalp with tea first, then apply the DC and sit under the dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing for an hour with Aussie 3MM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed tonight with: 

Enso Naturals Cacao Deep Recovery Rx (under Steamer & a cup of Columbian Coffee)


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am finally sitting in a dc... it took long enough.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Finally got these flat twist out after 4 weeks. I prepoo'd overnight with Amla and Brahmi oil. I'm getting ready to do a henna treatment in a few hours. After I will DC with AOHSR probably overnight.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dc'd last night under the steamer with:
my Oil blend
Tea
Millcreek biotin
Giovanni 50:50 over top. 

Dc'ing now under steam again just over 12 hours later with:
Growth eo blend in my scalp
Tea
Millcreek keratin
Giovanni 50:50


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Mizani Kerafuse, Mizani Hydrafuse, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Tea Tree oil. Will let this combination marinate in my hair for 60 minutes.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 16, 2013)

Dc'd last night without heat with
Tressemme nourishing conditioner
Sukin protein conditioner
Hairveda phyto acai conditioner
Brewed coffee
Evco, hv cocoasta oil, African pride oil


----------



## MicheePrings (Feb 16, 2013)

Dc'ed yesterday with my DC mix after taking down three week old mini twists

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ing now with yogurt, cassia, grape seed oil, olive oil and a bit of castor oil. Will let seep in for about an hour. 

Will follow with AO HSR with some oil for another hour or so and at least 20 mins with heat.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did a quick protein tx with aphogee 2min+ TIGI dumb blonde, DCing now with ORS replenishing.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 17, 2013)

Did a 20 min DC under my heat cap with Curl Junkie Deep Fix.  Love it!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

DCing with Silk Elements cholesterol mixed with oils for 4+ hours


----------



## kupenda (Feb 17, 2013)

I plan to DC alllllll weekend! Right now I'm applying NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm with honey, jojoba, and Silk Dreams Nourish oil for ceramides


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

Dc with steam now:
Eo growth blend on my scalp
Coffee spritz
Tea spritz
Aocl
Wgo over top.... steam for 15 minutes then apply Giovanni 50:50 and steam for about 10 Minutes. Then put on a cap until I'm ready to cowash later tonight


----------



## kbnax (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Doing a DC now with SE moisturizing treatment mixed with Motions CPR and olive oil for 2 hours. (30 mins heated)


----------



## Americka (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing w/ORS Hairepair con, panthenol, and clear glaze rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2013)

DCing now with naturelle Grow intense DC with coffee, coconut milk, and tea underneathe and evoo on top...


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned this morning with ShiNaturals Moisture Balance Deep Conditioner/Agave nectar/some random oil mix I can't remember... Good stuff


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Bee Mine Deep Condish


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> DC'd with Bee Mine Deep Condish



Tell me how much you love it. I just got mine but haven't had a chance to use it yet


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 17, 2013)

Washed my hair tonight with henna sooq shampoo bar. Washed very well. Gonna dc overnight with Silk Dreams avocado pudding. 30 with heat


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dry DCing with Curl Rehab. I lightly misted with water first then added a little sulfur oil - nJoys mix.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2013)

Been slacking on my posting but did a DC yesterday with ORS replenishing condish. DCing every 2 weeks bc of my protective style.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd for 15mins w/ no heat w/ my tea mix (peppermint/horsetail/marshmallow root/AVJ) & WEN Tea Tree on top.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 18, 2013)

My hair is rebelling and my ends were just ugly and split so I went HAM and cut a lot off. Then I pre pooed with suave tropical coconut and castor oil for a lil over a hour. Then I shampooed with Shea moisture retention shampoo and now I'm DCing with heat with Biosilk hydrating conditioner for about 30 minutes


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

My hair was very dry so i clarified and then DC'ed with AOWC and hempseed oil w/ heat for about 30 minutes


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 19, 2013)

At this very moment I'm DC with LaPlanche for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed AOGPB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming now (DC'ing) with: Marie Dean's Mango Papaya


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Not on the roll for this session but would love to be added to part 2
as I'm deep conditioning 1-2 times per month now


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Do you guys think dcing three times a week is too much?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 19, 2013)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Do you guys think dcing three times a week is too much?



SpiceUpMyHair I dc at least 3 times a week  I just make sure to balance out protein and moisture.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

It has definitely been awhile.  Finally getting a chance to sit here under the dryer with ORS Hair Mayo in for 15 mins.  Will rinse and apply Mixed Chicks after this for another 15 mins under the dryer.  Cannot wait to have my hair feeling moisturized and free of tangles!!


----------



## veesweets (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with SD Shea What for an hour


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Please add me... I DC ounce EVERY WEEK with Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner or ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 1 to 3 hours with plastic cap. Sometimes I DC 45 minutes with plastic cap under dryer.

​


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 20, 2013)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Please add me... I DC ounce EVERY WEEK with Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner or ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 1 to 3 hours with plastic cap. Sometimes I DC 45 minutes with plastic cap under dryer



DaDragonPrincess I'm dc'ing now with humectasil....its the best i ever had. I have a basket on hold with 2 bottles... the entire line is the smack....i can't see myself straying...not ever

Suny


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

PRe-DCing with  silk elements megasilk  about to wash with mizani botanifying shampoo and DC with mizani moisturefuse conditioner


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



lamaria211 said:


> Tell me how much you love it. I just got mine but haven't had a chance to use it yet



I like it - it seems to soak in and make my hair soft.  Not super slip but it's great... I'm still working through my sample size - this was only my 2nd time using it  - I'll keep you posted though!


----------



## greenbees (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Still DC'ing faithfully every week. I should be getting my Silk Dreams Vanilla Creme package in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

SunySydeofLyfe  I agree, I love the Nairobi hair products,been using them since 2009 now.




SunySydeofLyfe said:


> @DaDragonPrincess I'm dc'ing now with humectasil....its the best i ever had. I have a basket on hold with 2 bottles... the entire line is the smack....i can't see myself straying...not ever
> 
> Suny


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



mschristine said:


> My hair is rebelling and my ends were just ugly and split so I went HAM and cut a lot off. Then I pre pooed with suave tropical coconut and castor oil for a lil over a hour. Then I shampooed with Shea moisture retention shampoo and now I'm DCing with heat with Biosilk hydrating conditioner for about 30 minutes


mschristine how much did you cut off?  



Hair Iam said:


> Not on the roll for this session but would love to be added to part 2
> as I'm deep conditioning 1-2 times per month now


Hair Iam I'm going to add you now...no better time like the present to get started  What DC's do you plan on using?



DaDragonPrincess said:


> Please add me... I DC ounce EVERY WEEK with Nairobi Humecta-Sil Conditioner or ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 1 to 3 hours with plastic cap. Sometimes I DC 45 minutes with plastic cap under dryer.
> 
> ​



DaDragonPrincess Welcome  Glad to have you join us


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I just got finish dc with GPB and followed up with mixed chicks dc. I love my curls but most days it is covered up in a high bun because I am sleeped all day and I co wash at night and let it air dry and then later it is back in the bun and covered so really I am protective styling anyway even if I didn't want to lol. I need to henna but I love seeing the new growth, I get excited about the numbers lol.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed last night with the remainder of my peppermint/horsetail/marshmallow root/AVJ mix w. WEN Sweet Almond Mint on top for 15 mins w/ no heat.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dc'ed, with heat, for one hour using Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla... Hair feels amazing


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing this afternoon with Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Conditioner, glycerin, EVOO, EVCO, and Wheat Germ Oil on dry hair with heat for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned with a little mixture of silk dreams mocha silk, shea what and Marie deans peach honey syrup. Only because they were all almost empty containers and together the mixture was just enough. Hair came out nicer than expected.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



JulietWhiskey said:


> DCing this afternoon with Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Conditioner, glycerin, EVOO, EVCO, and Wheat Germ Oil on dry hair with heat for 30-40 minutes.



Do u like the doo gro intense Dc?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC under dryer with Alter Ego Garlic.  Steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC last night with Naturelle Grow Orange Hibiscus under a cap for almost 2hrs. I sat under the dryer for about minutes then let it soak in. Perfect!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

am i too late!! please count me in!

today I am using ORS replenishing mixed w/honey, sukesh powder, safflower oil, vitamin e oil and clary sage oil. I will sit under hooded dryer for at least 20mins

I am new to the forum, recently texlaxed, 4b or c and somewhere between nl and sl


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> am i too late!! please count me in!
> 
> today I am using ORS replenishing mixed w/honey, sukesh powder, safflower oil, vitamin e oil and clary sage oil. I will sit under hooded dryer for at least 20mins
> 
> I am new to the forum, recently texlaxed, 4b or c and somewhere between nl and sl



It's never too late mshoneyfly, welcome to the board and to the challenge


Right now I'm doing a Delightfully delicious steamed dc with:
Tea
AOWC in my roots
Aogpb on the length of my hair
A little Giovanni 50:50
Wgo and agave syrup over top


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Mizani Moisturefuse.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 22, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC on dry hair with AO HSR mixed with AO GPB


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing overnight with the last of my White Rain Ocean Mist Hydrating Conditioner and castor oil.  This is the first time that I had to put on 2 separate plastic caps to cover all of my hair.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> @Hair Iam I'm going to add you now...no better time like the present to get started What DC's do you plan on using?
> 
> 
> Thanks Love for counting me in now, I'll be using “Vatika” Black Seed Hair mask and
> ...


----------



## LightEyedMami (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Im currently DC'ing w/ G 50/50 and AOWC w/ hempseed oil for about 30 mins....i will take down my 2 strand twists this week and install kinky twists since i start back school next monday


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I haven't Dced in a couple weeks. Right now I'm dcing with AO GPB for about an hour under plastic.


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I just washed and dc`d Wed but looking at this upcoming week I prob won't have the chance to.  Guess I'm washing today or tomorrow :-/


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed this afternoon with Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor followed by KeraCare Creme Humecto Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC earlier in the week with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm after cowashing.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dry DC/pre-poo with Claudie's Intense Avocado
DC with steam with AO HSR topped with AO WC before rinsing


----------



## Luckyladyj (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep Conditioned with Honey,coconut milk,EVO,and avocado overnight .Washed my hair out this morning & I am now air-drying with a scarf.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC w/ AOHSR


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did an overnight with Shea Moisture Purification Mask.  I wasn't sure if this was a good idea because of the clay and black soap, but it worked out great.  My hair was nice and soft.

Then, for good measure, I DC'ed with under my heat cap for 30 mins with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.  I think I like Deep Fix better, but this still moisturizes ok.


----------



## greenbees (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream 

I'm addicted to this stuff!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Nix08



Haha. .you're all over with the birthday wishes. . Haha!   That's too cute


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing for 3 hours with CJ deep fix.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 24, 2013)

Currently DCing with a mix of Silk Dreams Shea What and NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm. Shea What is soooooo thick


----------



## kbnax (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now w/ Joico MR Balm and olive oil. 4 hrs total w/ 1 hr heated


----------



## veesweets (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with SD Shea What


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 25, 2013)

Washed my hair yesterday morning with shea moisture retention shampoo and dc'ed for about 6 hours with SD shea what.  1hr with heat


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nothing new to report did cassia and yogurt for an hour followedby AO HSR. 

I want to mix it up, but why change when the results are so good?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Couldn't find my Darcy's Pumpkin. Not sure where I put it. So I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile diluted with a bit of water. I want to experiment next time to see if I can tell the difference between applying it straight vs. diluting it. It would be much easier to apply diluted and it would also last longer.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed on dry hair for 60 minutes with heat using Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense, Texas Natural Supply's Creme Conditioner base, Texas Natural Supply's Lotion Base Super Concentrate, EVOO, EVCO, glycerin.

Hair was* SUPER* moisturized, detangled and strong!

So far, the products from Texas Natural Supply are *WONDERFUL!*


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Steamed dc with tea,  AOWC on my roots and millcreek henna on the length.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 25, 2013)

Nix08 I'm sorry, I just saw your post. I cut about an inch from the middle of my hair and a half of an inch from the back. I was tired of those see through ends and the terrible tangles I was getting..they had to go


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

mschristine how often do you trim?  I don't have a schedule myself but think I should.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 25, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> mschristine how often do you trim?  I don't have a schedule myself but think I should.



I trim every time I relax, so every 3-4 months. I've been texlaxing for about the past 2-3 relaxers and I'm a terrible detangler so my ends have suffered a bit


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

mschristine said:


> I trim every time I relax, so every 3-4 months. I've been texlaxing for about the past 2-3 relaxers and I'm a terrible detangler so my ends have suffered a bit



I'm going for 16 - 18 weeks this round and if successful that will be my goal.   I think then I'll trim with each or every other relaxer. ..I just made this decision


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Saturday deep conditioned with "BY" by framessi ....then did 2 strand twists , "going to do light dusting mid week" snipped a few ends in preparation... sealed with a mix of JBC and coconut oil......Hair has felt like butter ever since


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

DCing right now with Slippery Elm with coffee, tea, and avj underneathe and EVOO on top...


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC last night for one hour with ORS Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC"d with Mizani Thermasmooth then roller set.... First time using it. I think it was OK nothing earth shattering but good. I've heard you can really see the effect if you flat iron after using it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioning with AO GPB right now.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 26, 2013)

I have AOHSR on now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Getting ready to Steam (DC) with: Marie Dean's Mango & Papaya


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I cw today and DC afterwards with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



GrowAHead said:


> DC"d with Mizani Thermasmooth then roller set.... First time using it. I think it was OK nothing earth shattering but good. I've heard you can really see the effect if you flat iron after using it.



Delete all of this. Woke up this morning to dry crunchy hair.. Thermasmooth may be headed to the product  graveyard . not happy but I don't have time to rewash and DC. I guess I'm slathering moisturizer, sealing and bunning. Waste of a wash day :-/


----------



## Shana' (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I haven't checked for while but I've been dc'ing overnight with CON AO or ORS. I'm starting to notice that my newgrowth and my relaxed ends don't always like the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Shana' that's what I've noticed too.  I now use AOWC on my ng (never any protein) and protein conditioners on my length it has allowed this stretch to be a breeze

GrowAHead thanks for the headsup on thermasmooth.  I use mizani relaxer but I havent had any luck with their other products.


----------



## Shana' (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give that a try sunday when I dc again.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with ORS, Rosemary, Peppermint, and Tea Tree oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dc'ing now with AOWC in my roots and AOBC on my length. ...steaming it in.


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> Shana' that's what I've noticed too.  I now use AOWC on my ng (never any protein) and protein conditioners on my length it has allowed this stretch to be a breeze
> 
> GrowAHead thanks for the headsup on thermasmooth.  I use mizani relaxer but I havent had any luck with their other products.



I use their relaxer also... Main must haves for me are the Moisturefuse con dish and Botanifying shampoo... Everything else is kind of take it or leave it


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Overnight dc w/ Eden Body work jojoba monoi dc


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I have my banana and avocado ready and hopes to do this deep conditioner recipe. I really hope my food processor puree it really well because the last time I tried this I had food all in my hair. will let you know how it turns out I may do it tonight.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I took down my single braids early this morning...and just finished DC'ing for 45 minutes w/ G 50/50, AOWC and hempseed oil with heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Getting Ready to Steam with Enso's Sea Buckthorn DC'er


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I been gone for a second but I am back. I will be DCing using Joico (the protein line) in the AM for a few hours under my heating cap.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hair feels extra dry so I'm doing a pre-DC with ORS replenishing and coconut oil. Then I'll wash, protein tx with TIGI dumb blonde + aphogee 2 min, then DC  again with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with CJ deep fix for an hour.........or two if I fall asleep.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd last night for 1 hr w/ AOGPB


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

Steaming now with tea and AOWC in my roots, millcreek keratin in my length and an oil blend over top.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 2, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> I have my banana and avocado ready and hopes to do this deep conditioner recipe. I really hope my food processor puree it really well because the last time I tried this I had food all in my hair. will let you know how it turns out I may do it tonight.


So how did this come out Shadiyah?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ing right now with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, Peppermint and Rosemary oil. My scalp feels so good right now.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

This thread was bumped just on time.

I did a yogurt and cassia treatment for an hour followed by AO HSR mixed with oils and honey.

I know you are sick of seeing me.post them same thing every weekend, but I don't see anything worth experimenting with and besides...if it ain't broke.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Just got out of a 1 month PS and my hair needed some TLC!  Did a henna and then a first time banana, honey, and evoo DC mix .  I added a bit of SE megasilk for consistency and some peppermint, rosemary, and lavender EO.  Sitting under my conditioning cap right now for 30 min and will no heat DC for 15 min while I get these tacos ready! I'll post how my strands like this concoction when I wash it out.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 2, 2013)

DC'd for 3 hours today on dry hair with CJ Repair Me, washed now I'm DCing with AO HSR + oils overnight


----------



## sky035 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I was away on vacation. I DCed upon my return with a mix of Aveda Damage Remedy and Silk Elements DC. I used a shower cap and a towel for a few hours while I did chores. I am due dor another DC tomorrow.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> So how did this come out Shadiyah?



too lazy right now... lol my grand sons are visiting and wearing me out so I hope to do it this week once they leave.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 3, 2013)

Was so busy this week, I did a quick co- wash with LaPlancha on Friday. But will be doing a full blast moisture DC today with Silicon Mix for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 3, 2013)

Wide awake early this morning so I guess I'll be productive. Prepooing with castor oil, grapeseed oil and a few EO for a few hours. Then I'll wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo and DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner with heat for about 30 min. and then leave on until I'm ready to wash out


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 3, 2013)

Just did an overnight with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque under a plastic cap, scarf and terry turban.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 3, 2013)

dced from friday to saturday with qhemet's moringa


----------



## veesweets (Mar 3, 2013)

Deep conditioned with SD avocado pudding


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2013)

Steamed dc of tea and AOCL


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Saturday I steamed for 30mins with MD's calendula & chamomile.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends, with a plastic cap for about an hour and a half.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd with SE Kera Minerals

Note: returned the Mizani Thermasmooth


----------



## kupenda (Mar 3, 2013)

Just DCed for two hours, no heat, with a mix of NaturelleGrow Slippery Elm and Silk Dreams Shea What. Looovvvveee that combo


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 4, 2013)

Prepoo'ed mostly all day with a mix of different conditioners and olive oil. Clarified with ORS aloe shampoo (really needed that) and gonna dc overnight with SD vanilla silk :-D


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Oops!  Forgot to post on Thursday 2/28. Pre-poo'd/dc'd with/hair trigger oil, peppermint and shea moisture deep masque for an hour on dry hair. 30 mins of that was under the dryer.  Followed up with vo5 extra body cw. 

Made a fenugreek tea rinse and finished with/acv rinse. 

 Awesome results


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCd with Darcy's Pumpkin something Conditioner under my heat cap. Love the way it smells.  It worked pretty well also.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Mar 4, 2013)

DC'ing right now w/henna and eden bodyworks jojoba monoi dc mixture. It feels so nice in my scalp. I am falling in love w/nat products even though I am texlaxed. 1- 1/2 hours to go!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

DC with vanilla silk with tea underneathe and evoo on top


----------



## cutenss (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I am DCing with WEN 613.  I have had it on all day, and I will rinse in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing (Steaming) with Marie Dean's Mango & Papaya DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Hair Masque.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed yesterday on dry hair using heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, Doo Gro Deep Down Intense Conditioner, Giovanni 2chic Avocado and Olive Oil Ultra-Moist Conditioner, Beautiful Curls Shea Butter DEEP CONDITIONING TREATMENT, EVCO, EVOO, Apricot Oil, and glycerin.

Needless to say, my hair was ridiculously and sickeningly moisturized, detangled, juicy and resplendent with curl definition.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 6, 2013)

DC'd overnight with EVOCO and Wen 613!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 6, 2013)

DC pre-poo with SSI Banana Brûlée for 1.5 hours... Will DC again, after poo, w/heat with Curly Kinks Curlycue Renew for half an hour.  HHG ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did a protein treatment with ION Effective Care first. Worked out nicely. Then I DCd with Qhemet Cocoa Ghee to see what it would be like. It did help detangle my hair. And I like the  extra oil in my hair. But it only mildly tamed my wild hair. It was just a sample size so I could try it. Will be going back to my AO Blue Chamomile for my next DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 7, 2013)

Steaming in tea, AOCL and Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-poo overnight w/ castor oil
Steamed w/ Edens Body Works jojoba monoi dc


----------



## veesweets (Mar 8, 2013)

Used SSI okra reconstructor for 1 hour. Just rinsed out Hairveda's sitrinillah that was in for 2 hours, no heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming with Marie Dean's Sweet Milk


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Steamed for 30mins with CJ repair me.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 9, 2013)

Steamed dc for 1hr with
Shea moisture yucca and baobab masque
Elucence extended moisture conditioner
Hempseed oil
Babassu oil
Molasses
Hair is silky soft and happy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed with AOGPB yesterday under plastic and a hot towel for about an hour.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I was planning on washing/deep conditioning my hair next Wednesday but ... my hair said ...I have to listen to the hair. So I made a little concoction using; Black Seed Hair mask , castor and coconut oil ...applied to hair and saran wrapped my head, put on ski hat ...will go about my chores and runs and then wash out later tonight ...going to do four banded braids to stretch hair. I'll post a pick of end results in the morning. Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 10, 2013)

Relaxed my hair, neutralized 3 times with the neutralizing shampoo that came in the kit, then I shampooed again with Shea moisture retention shampoo and now I'm deep conditioning under my heating cap with the conditioner that came in the kit with my oil mix on top for 30 minutes


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd last night with Mizani Kerafuse and Mizani Hydrafuse for 30 mins with steam.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with AO Blue Chamomile under my heat cap for an hour. Should be nice and soft when I finish.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I pre-pooed with vatika oil, and I have been sitting with AO HSR on my hair for almost two hours.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 11, 2013)

Prepoo'ed all day with soultanicals mango dip and olive oil. Washed my hair with carols daughter monoi shampoo and gonns dc overnight with toadstoolsoaps caramel apple dc. Will apply some heat before I go to bed.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Prepooing today with Amla & Brahmi oil then I put my hair in a bun....will wash when I get home.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 12, 2013)

Deep conditioned with hairveda sitrinillah


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 12, 2013)

Prepooing with coconut oil and hazelnut oil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just used Aphogee 2 step treatment now I'm DCing with Aphogee balancing condish and AO HSR!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd yesterday with Silicon Mix Bambu Nutritive Hair Treatment and followed with Nature's Gate Chamomile conditioner as my co-wash conditioner. Love the results.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Hairveda's sitrinillah. Good stuff.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 13, 2013)

Yesterday after Prepooing with co and hazelnut oil, I applied milcreek keratin for a few hours and then after rinsing I dc'd with curl junkie curl rehab for a few hours.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mschristine (Mar 14, 2013)

Shampoo with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and then Shea moisture retention shampoo. Currently DCing with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner with heat for 30 min. and leave on while I clean up and finish watching Greys Anatomy


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Cowashed with tresseme naturals DCing with now ORS replenishing.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed w/ AOGPB
steamed w/ Edens body works jojoba monoi dc


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Last night I DCed with black strap molasses with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa conditioner mixed in.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 15, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> Steamed w/ AOGPB
> steamed w/ Edens body works jojoba monoi dc



That conditioner sounds soooo delicious


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



sexypebbly said:


> That conditioner sounds soooo delicious



I like it, it's nice & thick.  I have to pick up another jar.  I get it from Walmart for 10.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-poo with Carol's Daughter Lisa's Elixir, DC with steam and Mizani Moisturefuse, leave-ins Kenra, KeraCare, PM Serum and roller set.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice DC today with AOWC on my roots, millcreek on the length of my hair and a shea butter blend over top. Steamed in.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2013)

Dcing right now with macadamia dc.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 16, 2013)

DC'd overnight with My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I prepoo'd overnight with amla/brahmi oil. This morning I shampooed it out did tea rinse with (fenugreek, nettle leaf, slippery elm, marshmallow root, and AVJ) let that sit for a few minutes then put MD Coconut Apricot Creme Conditioner on top now I'm under the dryer for 15 mins.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 16, 2013)

Rinsed out my overnight henna and now DC'ing with a moisture mix of Elucence, spiral solutions, trader joe's, AOHSR, AOWC, and KBB Oatmeal Honey under a plastic cap. I'm going to steam it too for 30 minutes.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 16, 2013)

I deep conditioned today with Joico Moisture Recovery treatment balm for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Will Steam with a combo of Marie Dean and some Ori Organics Restorative DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed for 30mins with NG Herbal DC


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Prepooing for 1-2 hrs with wheat germ oil, burdock+nettle oil, Farouk Biosilk Silk Smoothing Conditioner, Mixed Chicks DC, and NuNaat Brazilian Keratin Intensive Mask. After shampooing, I'll condition with the same Biosilk conditioner + Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner. 

Hoping my  pre-poo/damp dc will serve as my dc since usually I only leave my conditioner on after a shampoo for 10-20 mins max. My hair has never suffered/faltered from not dc'ing on wet hair for extended periods. It will save me time in the shower and conserve water, while reducing manipulation of my hair while wet.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing now with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dced with AOHSR for about an hour under a plastic cap.

ETA: Realized that my Hair Therapy Wrap came today (in only a day after order placed! love Amazon Prime). Anyway, I'm using it to DC now with the HSR. Feels nice and warm...makes me feel like I'm at the spa or something.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm dc-ing today... Not sure what I'll use... I'm going to dig deep in my stash and experiment!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hey ladies, 

How long do you sit under the dryer with the Komaza Protein Conditioner? I've set my dryer time for 20 minutes on medium. Do I need to wait for the product to harden like Aphogee 2 Step, or am I just looking for hair that is dry to the touch?

IDareT'sHair southerncitygirl virtuenow coyacoy


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

NappyNelle

yes it should dry till crispy but it won't get as crispy as aphogee. i'm doing mine today. usually use a handheld dryer and do it section by section. if you sit under the dryer, it may take 1-2 hours to dry cause you have lots of hair girlie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

NappyNelle  20 minutes is good.


----------



## kbnax (Mar 17, 2013)

Did a prepoo overnight w/olive oil and DCing under the heat cap now w/ SE moisturizing treatment and aphogee 2min.

Sent from my DROIDX using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 17, 2013)

DC yesterday with NG intense mask and DC today with SSI Okra reconstructor...


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



southerncitygirl said:


> NappyNelle
> 
> yes it should dry till crispy but it won't get as crispy as aphogee. i'm doing mine today. usually use a handheld dryer and do it section by section. if you sit under the dryer, it may take *1-2 hours* to dry cause you have lots of hair girlie.




Thank you so much but _chile_!  Where is my 'Aint Nobody Got Time Fa Dat!' gif? 

I am attempting to do a curlformers set today, so that 1-2 hours is reserved for trying to put the curlers in. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyNelle  20 minutes is good.



Thanks! I could only manage to stay under for 25 minutes. I hope my hair liked it.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



NappyNelle said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> How long do you sit under the dryer with the Komaza Protein Conditioner? I've set my dryer time for 20 minutes on medium. Do I need to wait for the product to harden like Aphogee 2 Step, or am I just looking for hair that is dry to the touch?
> 
> @IDareT'sHair @southerncitygirl @virtuenow @coyacoy



@NappyNelle Yes, I let the Komaza dry until it is hard.  I never sit under the dryer, but sometimes a use a blowdryer to speed up the process-- and I guess- make it more deep .  Enjoy your treatment.  Oh, I'm attempting my first curlformers set today too!  Cant wait to see and hear about your results.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Under dryer with Bee Mine DC..plan to hang out for 30 min or so
 Pre pooed with oil mix on scalp and eluence on length.

Same old roller set when I'm done. Maybe when the Hairveda stuff I ordered comes in I'll change up my leave ins


----------



## billyne (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

just rinsed out joico's moisture therapy deep condish..about to put some jbco and air dry


----------



## sky035 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed last night under the hooded dryer for 45 minutes usig a mix of Aveda Dry Remedy and Matrix Biolage. Yesterday was wash day, so I washed first with Aveda Brilliant shampoo. My hair feels soft but strong, which is the feeling that I am always going for . I need to step up DC game to 2x per week and this will be my goal for next week .


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 17, 2013)

Washed my hair this morning using carols daughter monoi shampoo, detangled with the monoi conditioner and dc'ed with the monoi mask for two hrs. One with heat and one without.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I pre-poo'd with Vatika oil overnight, poo'd, used Komaza protein treatment under the dryer, then steamed in AOHSR.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned my hair last evening with Enjoy IRS and Enjoy Instant Reconstructor on top for 30 minutesunder my hooded dryer. My hair so needed a protein treatment and I was very pleased with the results.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 17, 2013)

DC'd today for 8 hours with AO HSR (on my new growth) and AO GPB (on my length) both mixed with hemp, EVOCO, jbco, and honey. On dry hair, I used my heating cap for 30 minutes


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



			
				[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];18080029]I pre-poo'd with Vatika oil overnight, poo'd, used Komaza protein treatment under the dryer, then steamed in AOHSR.


 
How long do you sit under the dryer? The protein treatment doesn't say on the bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCd with AO Blue Chamomile for an hour. The last 30 minutes under my heat cap. My hair is very happy tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



faithVA said:


> How long do you sit under the dryer? The protein treatment doesn't say on the bottle.



faithVA I had to ask the ladies here.  I only sat under the dryer for 25 minutes; now I'm under the dryer with these curlformers.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd last night with Frederic Fekkai - Technician Color Care Mask for 2 hours, no heat (shower cap)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



NappyNelle said:


> faithVA I had to ask the ladies here.  I only sat under the dryer for 25 minutes; now I'm under the dryer with these curlformers.



Thanks. I think I will mention the lack of directions to Komaza Care. I thought it was weird to not have a time on the package. 

I don't even know if I want to sit under the dryer for 25 minutes. Maybe I will just use my heat cap.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Currently deep conditioning with Naturally Silk Elements nourishing deep conditioner on dry hair. It smells soo good


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

 Can I join?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Can I join?



Of course tiffers  Welcome! !!


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Thanks Nix08!  I wasn't sure I'd be accepted anymore, since I've been MIA from the hair forum for so long. 

I'm trying to find a happy medium, so I can be addicted to both hair products AND nail polish at the same time.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

tiffers I know what you mean. .I had to walk away from the NF side of the board  Every polish I saw I wanted... now I stay ignorant as to what's out there and shop my stash.. but I created a nice collection during my fanatic moment


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 Have you seen the new China Glaze Glitz N Pieces Collection? Just kidding.  kind of 

So you're a reformed fanatic, huh? Gives me hope that one day I'll be able to kick the habit. I've spent an obscene amount on polish these past few months. I'm a mess.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

I started reading and my mouth dropped..I was like this girl is the devil himself  yes I'm reformed in that I'm not buying polish multiple times a week. ..now just when I see something or the mood strikes. . . You know there will be polish purchase soon because of this conversation

tiffers


----------



## tiffers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Nix08 I couldn't help myself!  And I KNOW you have some of those Color Club holos, right? Cuz for real, they're all kinds of  awesome. 

Kay, I'm not gonna mess with you any more. 

How's your hair doing these days?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2013)

tiffers.. shame on you! !  

My hair is doing well.  Still dc'ing in hopes for wl one day.  Steamed in tea and AOCL tonight.   

How about your hair? Still dc'ing often?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Just came out from under the hair steamer after having coated my mini twists with Camille Rose Algae Renew Deep Conditioner 

It's my first time trying it and I love the smell and consistency. Time to rinse with ice cold water, moisturize, seal and go to bed!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Conditioned with Aphogee 2-min, rinsed, and cw'd with Suave Tropical Coconut. Added leave-ins, then sealed and put hair in a damp bun to air dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Naturelle Grow Herbal blends..1 hour, plastic cap, no heat.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I dc last night with ORS replenishing conditioner and CJ curl rehab for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'd with silk elements kera minerals for over an hour with heat


----------



## tiffers (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> tiffers.. shame on you! !
> 
> My hair is doing well.  Still dc'ing in hopes for wl one day.  Steamed in tea and AOCL tonight.
> 
> How about your hair? Still dc'ing often?



Nix08 My hair... um-er-uh...

I've touched it once since last December.  Just been keeping my silk cap over these dry a** twists and ignoring it. 

My steamer broke, so I got a new one from lclbeauty about two weeks ago and am gonna steam tonight.  In other news, I was happy to see that lcl offers a new tap water steamer because that old one was rooty-poot. I had to get a new one every freakin year  Hopefully this one fares better.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with a rose and aloe vera conditioner, my hair is shiny for once. I've noticed my hair responds very well to roses. Skipped this week's protein treatment because I'll be attempting a henna gloss soon.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2013)

laylaaa what conditioner is that. .I love the smell of roses.

tiffers glad you decided to join us afterall it was you that put it in my head that I could dc every day if I wanted to  which I did for a while


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

DC'ing with heat with NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask... This condish is amazing for moisture.  Brazil Nut and Cocoa Butter really penetrates my shaft.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> laylaaa what conditioner is that. .I love the smell of roses.
> 
> tiffers glad you decided to join us afterall it was you that put it in my head that I could dc every day if I wanted to  which I did for a while


I bought it from a place called The Organic Pharmacy and it is their own line. http://www.theorganicpharmacy.com/health-beauty/intensive-rose-conditioner/115. I think they have a few stores dotted around the US but I got mine from a London branch.


 I'm incredibly picky when it comes to beauty products but this stuff WORKS. I've never really had shiny hair before for as long as I can remember even when I moisturised religiously until I inc'd this into my regime. All natural ingredients, no cones or xanes, no build up, pleasant scent and a little goes a long way. Used it right after Aphogee 2 step.... oh lawd. It's definitely my HG conditioner. Here's the ingredient list:



> Jojoba (Simmondsia Chinensis) Oil,*Lactic acid,*Phospholipids	,*Behenyl Alcohol	,*Aqua (Water)	,*Rose (Rosa Damascena)	,*Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii),*Honey (Mel),*Coconut Oil (Cocos Nucifera)	,Aloe (Aloe Barbadensis),*Apricot Oil (Prunus Americana),*Rose Water (Rosa Damascena)	,*Rye Alcohol,Inulin,*Ceteryl Alcohol,*Glyceryl Stearate,*Soybean Sterols (Glycine Soya),*Vitamin E (Tocopherol)	,Xanthan Gum,*Grapefruit Seed Extract (Citrus Grandis).


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

laylaaa that con seems delightful  I may check it out..maybe..although I'm on a no buy


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ing right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah on one side and Bee Mine Bee-U-TI-Ful on the other side.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 20, 2013)

DCing right now on dry hair with Shea Moisture Deep treatment mask, will rinse tomorrow


----------



## greenbees (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I DC'd last night was Silk Dreams' Avocado Pudding. My hair was soo soft!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Rozlewis said:


> Dc'ing right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah on one side and Bee Mine Bee-U-TI-Ful on the other side.



Rozlewis which side did you like best when you were done?  Which was softer and more moisturized?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I did my mid-week DC tonight with Joico Moisture Recovery treatment balm for 30 minutes; no heat,


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed yesterday on dry hair with heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, Giovanni 2Chic Ultimate Moist, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense, Beautiful Curls Deep Treatment, glycerin, EVOO, EVCO, and apricot oil.

After I detangled with ease and rinse, hair was sickening silky.

Followed up and twisted my hair with Neutral Protein Filler and distilled water, Texas Natural Suppy Lotion Creme Base I and sealed with Texas Natural Supply All Natural No Petroleum Gelly (it's Castor Oil mixed with Castor Wax) mixed with EVOO, EVCO and apricot oil.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed for 1 hour with HV Sitrinillah


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

MileHighDiva, to tell you the truth I did not notice a difference between the two sides. Both conditioners are pricey and good quality. There was a lot of slip from both. My hair felt very moisturized and still feels that was today.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd in shower tonight with Dermorganics masque


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned on dry hair yesterday with Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing Conditioner for over an hour. My hair was soooo dry before I did this and afterwards, it detangled like a dream and feels soooo good right now. 

I think I will be returning to twice or at least once a week deep conditioning. I believe my hair has suffered a little from the neglect of DCing only once a month in the past few months. I can't do that anymore.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 21, 2013)

Dc'ing with

Ouidad curl quencher conditioner
Sesame oil
Wheat germ oil
Babassu oil
Bioinfusion critical serum
Hairveda pro moist conditioner

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming (DC'ing) with: Ori Organics Restorative Treatment Masque *discontinued*


----------



## cynd (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I haven't posted in some time but I've consistently DCd on dry hair at least once, and sometimes twice per week.  Just received Komaza Care protein treatment and plan to add a heavy DC once a month to see if that helps with breakage.


----------



## cynd (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Forgot to mention that I recently switched from overnight to DCing to DCing with heat.  So far I love it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing right now with Mizani Fulfyl, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC-ing with Sitrinellah (HV) for the first time


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed for 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Washed with CON green label, quick protein with aphogee 2 min and TIGI dumb blonde, DC'ed with ORS replenishing.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre-poo w/ castor oil
Dc w/ Eden Body Work Jojoba Monoi


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under a cap, 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2013)

DC with NG Slippery elm and Hairveda moist pro under heat cap for 45 mins to 1hr...


----------



## mschristine (Mar 24, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with jojoba oil and rosemary EO because it is very dry...protein treatment today on dry hair  with an egg and coconut oil; shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo; deep condition with Biosilk hydrating conditioner


----------



## veesweets (Mar 24, 2013)

DC'ing with HV sitrinillah


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing with AO HSR. How many uses do y'all get out of this conditioner? I got 2 uses out this bottle.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> DC'ing with AO HSR. How many uses do y'all get out of this conditioner? I got 2 uses out this bottle.



There was a thread with this very question. Out of the current thinner mixture of HSR I GET 5 or 6 uses


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing right now under hooded dryer with Enjoy IRS and Enjoy Instant Reconstructor for 20 minutes. These are used together to achieve the ultimate strengthening and conditioning treatment. I will be following this up with Keracare Creme Humecto for 20-30 minutes for moisture.

Okay, I may need some additional moisturizing treatment and is currently contemplating purchasing:

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 
Scruples Moisturex Intensive Moisturizing Treatment 
Brocato Saturate Intensive Moisture Treatment 
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Coarse Hair 
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair 
Brocato Swell Volume Deep Volumizing Treatment 
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for thick/coarse dry hair


I wanted to try Lanza conditioners but I think they are a little too expensive for me right now. I like the reviews of Biolage Aqua-Immersion, so I will be getting that to try out as well. 

I need to try some more deep conditioners just to see what else out there that my hair not just likes, but loves, and as soon as I find them, I will hang up my "in search for new deep moisturizing conditioners" gloves for a loooooong time.

I want at least 4-5 'go-to' moisturizing deep conditioners as staples because these crazy companies soooooo like to change up formulas and mess up a good thing. I wish they would just stop already!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



SuchaLady said:


> DC'ing with AO HSR. How many uses do y'all get out of this conditioner? I got 2 uses out this bottle.


 
I got about 6 treatments on wet hair out of my bottle SuchaLady. But I'm sure I would only get about 4 on dry hair but never tried.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Conditioned with the following today: Aphogee 2 min, NuNaat Brazilian Keratin Intensive Mask, and Joico Moisture Recovery.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with 4 Naturals Extra Moist Detangling Conditioner. It isn't a DC but I figured I would try it with heat to see how it does. If adding heat doesn't it help it, I will just go back to letting it sit for 5 minutes and rinsing.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did a protein DC with AOGPB under a cap for 1/2 hr
Then did an overnight DC with rhassoul clay/amla/brahmi


----------



## kupenda (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCing with SD Vanilla Silk on most of my hair, Shea What on the wack patch. Under the dryer for 30 mins. Letting it cool before I detangle and twist it up


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I don't know if I'm in this challege or not... but...I deep conditioned today with a mix of:

-Shea Natural Beauty Honey something or the other deep mask
-Vatika enhanced coconut oil/tea tree oil w/chorella mixed in
-Agave nectar

Spritz tea mix and a protein treatment underneathe it all and stayed under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

conditioned with  Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner

Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 25, 2013)

Prepoo'ed over night with a mix of conditioners I had with olive and grape seed oil. Gonna clarify th is morning with V05 kiwi shampoo, detangle with organix argan oil and gonna dc with toadstoolsoaps caramel apple for an 1&1/2 with heat then 30 min without


----------



## cynd (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd for 30 min w/heat with AOWC and grapeseed oil on ends. Will wash out then do protein DC w/Komaza, followed by moisturing DC w/o heat under a cap for a few hours. It's snowing where I am so it's a lazy/DCing kind of day.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



cynd said:


> Forgot to mention that I recently switched from overnight to DCing to DCing with heat. So far I love it.


 
What form of heat do you use @cynd, and for how long?

CodeRed go ahead and post your DC recipes


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



SuchaLady said:


> DC'ing with AO HSR. How many uses do y'all get out of this conditioner? I got 2 uses out this bottle.


 
SuchaLady I get MANY uses...I use it to cowash daily and it lasts me about a month and a half if not more.  I'm light handed, fine haired and I use it on wet hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Did a day long DC yesterday under a shower cap:
Tea blend to dampen my hair
AOWC on my roots
AORM on the length of my hair
EO blend on my scalp


----------



## cynd (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Nix08 said:


> What form of heat do you use @cynd, and for how long?
> 
> Nix08, I'm mostly using my portable bonnet dryer because it's so convenient, for about 20-30 minutes each time.  Don't think I'll go longer than that.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

The 4 Naturals Conditioner is definitely just an instant conditioner. Will go back to my AO Blue Chamomile.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steamed last night with Oyin Honey Hemp (was almost out of the Oyin, so I had to mix it with another conditioner) mixed with Pura Chocolate Smoothie, SD Nourish and raw honey. Let it simmer overnight and am about to rinse it out.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



cynd said:


> Nix08 said:
> 
> 
> > What form of heat do you use @cynd, and for how long?
> ...


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Yesterday I DC'ed with my trusty Mizani Moisturefuse.  

I guess my hair is down with Cones - because most natural DC's (I've only tried 3 so far) I try seem to make my hair dry/straw-like even though they feel great when I'm rinsing.


----------



## sky035 (Mar 26, 2013)

DCed on Sunday with Silk elements, Soft Sheen Carson Professional reconstructor mix for 45 mins using a shower cap and towel. I washed prior to this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy wrap for 30 mins.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did an unintentional overnight/all day DC with Bambu Silicon Mix.  Hair was very natty.  Had to do an extreme detangling session after rinsing it out and prior to my rollerset.  Lost quite a bit of hair.  No more overnight DC's for me.  Plus I'm 20 weeks post 

Plus side.... Hair is extremely smooth and shiny!  Partially due to the 2-Step treatment I did prior to my DC.  Relaxer week for me!  Yay!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ing right now with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful, Peppermint, and rosemary  oil.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ed with sample of Bee Mine DC for 1 hour. So far I like


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 27, 2013)

DCing with slippery elm and cocojbco oil on top...


----------



## tiffers (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Steaming now with NaturelleGrow's Orange & Hibiscus DC. Lita made me do it.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Conditioned today with Shea Moisture Anti-Thinning/Anti-Breakage Mask with a ton of stuff mixed in (marshmallow root powder, brahmi powder, nupur 9 herbs henna, eucalyptus oil, cedarwood oil, jbco, babassu mud treatment, etc.) , followed by Avalon Organics Volumizing Rosemary Conditioner & Big Sexy Hair Conditioner as leave-ins.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Pre pod w/castor oil under dryer for 15 min
Dc w/Edens body work jojoba monoi for a few hrs.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2013)

againstallodds had a post in her blog on an applicator bottle called 'root only.'  I bought it and it's an excellent tool  I put my dc tea blend and twice the amount of AOWC in the bottle and applied it to my roots easy as eating pie  then applied AORM for a steam session


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Tuesday I DC'd for 30 mins with purabody's smoothie.


Today I steamed with MD's calendula for 1hr.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 29, 2013)

Dc'ing for 1hr with

Elucence extended moisture Repair 
Eden body works jojoba monoi deep conditioner
Wheat germ oil
Sesame oil
Brahmi powder
Fenugreek powder
H.V cocoasta oil

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'ing (Steaming) with Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DCed on dry hair with heat for 60 minutes (30 minutes "high" and 30 minutes "low") using about 2-4oz each of Giovanni Nutrafix, Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Moist, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense, Essential Wholesale Hair Masque and Beautiful Curls Deep Treatment.

Too this mixture, I added EVOO, EVCO, Raw Shea Butter, almond oil and glycerin.  I slathered half the mixture on my dry hair, covered with 2 plastic caps and sat under my dryer.  I added *WAY TO MUCH* oil to this mixture but my hair was EXTREMELY soft, strong and detangled during and after rinsing.

I followed up by misting my hair with diluted Neutral Protein Filler, my detangler from Essential Wholesale, my leave-in/moisturizer/styler lotion from Texas Natural Supply and sealing with Blue Magic Coconut grease.

Today's twist-out is *AMAZING!*  I decided to take pics after every treatment with my Whipped Shea Aloe Emulsion to chart my progress!  I believe I will be at or below BSL by the end of 2013!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Dc'ing right now with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream, Peppermint, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

IDareT'sHair I'm so jealous that you still have some yummy Enso stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

tiffers

I know. 

And I'm kicking myself that I sold & swapped a bunch of it. 

That Seabuckthorn & Horsetail is thebomb.com 

Had I know it would abruptly go 'ghost' I would have reconsidered those moves.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I did an overnight DC :yippee: I never do those because my head sweats so badly. But this time I had no issue. I woke up in the middle of the night and realized I wasn't scratching my head all night 

Now it didn't do anything  I DCd with Komaza's Olive Oil Conditioner. I couldn't tell it if worked or not. My hair wasn't super soft or anything. So I rinsed 30 minutes ago and put in AO White Camellia. 

I don't know if overnight DCing does anything but at least if I'm I have limited time I can do it the night before and rinse in the morning.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 30, 2013)

DC'ed with bee mine DC for 1 hour


----------



## tiffers (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

IDareT'sHair I'm so mad that I hesitated buying up a bunch of stuff. I think I talked to you about it a looong time ago; I was torn about making a purchase. Le sigh. I never had a chance to buy the new stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

tiffers

I have a few milks and 1 or 2 DCers left.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I know I have not been checking in with my progress but I have been deep conditioning and I did a real good trim a few nights ago. I have been keeping my hair in the bantu knots to hide my ends.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 30, 2013)

I am taking out these mini braids. I never finished putting them in. I need a fresh start!

Not sure what to dc with.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 30, 2013)

Used my Root Only applicator again. .(love this thing ) for a steamed dc of tea and aowc with a little millcreek keratin conditioner in the roots. . And a heavy helping of millcreek keratin on the length of my hair.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



tiffers said:


> Steaming now with NaturelleGrow's Orange & Hibiscus DC. Lita made me do it.



tiffers 

 You know that orange/hibiscus is the bomb.com...Love it...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Lita It's very nice. My hair felt really soft and moisturized when I rinsed it out.  I can't wait to try the others!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 31, 2013)

DCing on dry hair overnight with Wen 613


----------



## halee_J (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Washed with CON green, light protein with Aphogee 2min+ TIGI dumb blonde and DC'ed with ORS replenishing for a couple hours, no heat.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been neglecting my poor hair this week. I didn't do much better today. I usually wash in the shower but I'm pressed for time today so I washed my hair in the bathroom sink with Shea moisture retention shampoo and I'm currently DC ing under my heating cap with Cream of nature argon oil intensive conditioning treatment for about 20 minutes. Then I'll air dry before I bun my hair for Easter dinner at my parents house


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 31, 2013)

Did a henna and indigo treatment today. Washed my hair with shea moisture retention shampoo detangled with soultanicals mango dip and gonna dc probably overnight with AOHSR


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Deep conditioned this morning with Keracare Intensive Restorative Mask for 30 minutes followed with Keracare Creme Humecto for another 30 minutes for moisture. 

My hair was breaking a bit from being flat ironed and it needed urgent care. I will need to DC twice a week for the next 3-4 weeks and then go back to my once a week DC sessions. 

Protein treatments will only be once a week though.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 31, 2013)

DCing with Marie Deans Olive wheat berry intense protein DC with tea underneathe and evoo on top!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Orange & Hibiscus under a cap for 2 hrs


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Allandra would you kindly remove the "Part 1" from the title of this thread?


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Good Day Ladies!!!
Part 1 of this challenge has passed and I hope you've been DC'ing on a regular basis If you haven't, here's your reminder to get back to it Some of you have it all year but for the rest of us, the warmth of spring and summer is coming and with that hopefully increased growth I'm hoping for 1 strand to touch WL by the end of this year and I'm looking to regular DC's to get me there.

Part 2 begins (within this thread) today Newcomers are always welcome

@jayjaycurlz
@halee_J
@lamaria211
@JazzyOleBabe
@greenandchic
@Bajanmum
@DominicanBrazilian82
@felic1
@Americka
@BKfinest
@Rozlewis
@bajandoc86
@baha_locks
@TheVioletVee
@Aggie
@billyne
@Atdow71
@jesusislove1526
@Lita
@Ann0804
@Loves Harmony
@veesweets
@uofmpanther
@MrsTimberlake
@cutenss
@Babygrowth
@LexiDior
@CB1731
@sharifeh
@divachyk
@fiyahwerks
@Inspiired
@Froreal3
@GrowAHead
@Honeytips
@KaramelDiva1978
@wheezy807
@lovelycurls
@JulietWhiskey
@SugarRush
@Shay72
@felic1
@Shana'
@LightEyedMami
@kupenda
@GodsPromises
@Coffee
@Trinisoul
@Bosslady1
@ZebraPrintLover
@Lisaaa Bonet
@NappyNelle
@kupenda
@Forever in Bloom
@Sunshinelove32
@mschristine
@~*~ShopAholic~*~
@mschristine
@s1b000
@SpiceUpMyHair
@Diva_Esq
@TrueSugar
@bign__17
@sherrimberri
@naturalagain2
@queenvdb
@cynd
@grantalston4
@xNichex
@lusciousladie07
@jhcprincess
@xu93texas
@cherryhair123
@lovestarr
@faithVA
@TejadaUrdiales
@antavia009
@ginabuglol
@mami2010
@Luckyladyj
@TruMe
@curlycrown85
@Hot Chocolate-LB
@mshoneyfly
@DaDragonPrincess
@Hair Iam
@tiffers
@sexypebbly
@awkwardlexi


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm ready for part two. Still Dcing once every week or every two weeks. 
My new moisture DC is SD Vanilla Silk. It's da bomb!


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

I'm still in, I  love deep conditioning, I've done it religiously every 5-10 days since I bc'd last June.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Still here, DCing every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Cool I'm still in. I don't always remember to post but I always remember to DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Still in Steaming right now!


----------



## billyne (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Hey  thanks for the mention..about to wash and deep condition today


----------



## jhcprincess (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

This thread came at the right time, I just DC'd for the first time in 3 weeks with Mane and Tail, EVOO, and Organix conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

IN! Will continue to DC weekly. DCing is one of my FAVE things to do  Esp under ma steamer


----------



## Coffee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*

Still DC'ing 2 x per week. No staple, just whatever I get my hands on.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 1, 2013)

Checking in, so I DC this past saturday with Organic Root Stimulator HAIRepair Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little Virgin Olive Oil and my hair turned out soft and moisturized.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Apr 1, 2013)

I am still dding 2-3 times per week. Dc yesterday with ssi fortifying mask.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2013)

Definitely in for session 2 as well.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 1, 2013)

I am still in for the 2nd phase. On wednesday I did a henna/mehendi/hibiscus gloss with Shea Moisture Masque and some Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi dc. Left this on overnight. Fabulous color, strength and moisture results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in again! I will continue to steam, use the dryer, and use body heat for my conditioning sessions.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 1, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:
			
		

> I am still in for the 2nd phase. On wednesday I did a henna/mehendi/hibiscus gloss with Shea Moisture Masque and some Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi dc. Left this on overnight. Fabulous color, strength and moisture results!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you mind sharing your recipe?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kupenda (Apr 1, 2013)

Im in! Still DCing weekly.  However it will increase to every day this week because ill be swimming. 

DCd last nght with AOGPB


----------



## veesweets (Apr 1, 2013)

Still in. For part 2 my plan is to consistently DC twice weekly.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2013)

Just DC'd today for about an hour with no heat using NaturelleGrow's Marshmallow conditioner. Upon rising it out, I almost had an Herbal Essences "YES! YES! YAAASSSSS!" moment. And that's WITHOUT heat. Can't wait to steam with it.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 1, 2013)

still in this!!!


----------



## Americka (Apr 1, 2013)

Still in...will DC tonight after my walk/workout


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in FOREVER!!! LOL!


----------



## mschristine (Apr 1, 2013)

Still in!!


----------



## SugarRush (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm still in


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 2, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm in FOREVER!!! LOL!



Babygrowth virtual high five there! 

I'm in FOREVER, also. LOL


----------



## awkwardlexi (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all!  I'm a longtime lurker and a new member! Is it too late to join this challenge?

Beamed straight to you from the mythical galaxy of my iPhone


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 2, 2013)

Curl Junkie Repair Me for half an hour or so and  Curl Junkie Curl Rehab for a couple of hours.

The plastic bag made my scalp itchy last time so I left it off and spritzed with water when it felt like it was drying out.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven't been mentioned but still in this challenge. Will be using various dc's


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

awkwardlexi Of course you can join! Welcome, girl! :superbanana:


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 2, 2013)

HanaKuroi

First I mixed 1 teaspoon organic henna, 4 tbsp of Nupur Mehendi powder, abt 3 heaping tbsp of Hibiscus petal powder and 3 pinches of sugar.

Mix together then add hot water and 2 caps lemon juice to make a nice thick paste. I added abt 3 heaping tbsp of Eden Bodyworks jojoba monoi dc and 2 squirts of EBWorks reg conditioner. Transferred mix to bowl with a lid, put a small piece of paper towel on surface of mixture, cover w/ plastic wrap and lid for 4 hours.

When dye is released I added 3 tbsp of olive oil and applied to wet hair freshly poo'd.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2013)

tiffers said:


> @awkwardlexi *Of course you can join*! Welcome, girl! :superbanana:


@awkwardlexi that's right.... glad to have you join us


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 2, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Haven't been mentioned but still in this challenge. Will be using various dc's


 
How did I do that sexypebbly? I'm so sorry!!!! Rock on with your DC's I wish I could DC right now.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 2, 2013)

Dc'ing every week or every other week.


----------



## LexiDior (Apr 2, 2013)

Im still here. I DC when my is not in braids so in another month ill be using my mix to DC.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 2, 2013)

DC-ing and posting weekly!


----------



## BKfinest (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm in again. I will be DC tonight with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Apr 2, 2013)

Still in with DCing once a week!


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 2, 2013)

Still DCing weekly.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the mention. Still dc'ing and Loving it 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the notification.  I'm in.  I have been DC consistently.  My updating sucks.


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2013)

Checking in..Will be do a dc this weekend..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How did I do that sexypebbly? I'm so sorry!!!! Rock on with your DC's I wish I could DC right now.



LMBO!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could dc now too


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm bored and the kids are sleep. I'm about to steam in this moisturizer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

DCing with KBN ultra moisturizing CocoAloe DC with tea underneathe and EVOO on top


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 3, 2013)

Steamed in my DC last night:
AOWC, tea and a little giovanni 50:50 on the roots
Giovanni 50:50 on the length of my hair with a shea butter blend over top.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 3, 2013)

DCd in the shower with ORS Nourishing condish


----------



## veesweets (Apr 3, 2013)

DC'ed for 1 hour with jessicurl deep treatment samples


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 3, 2013)

Overnight pre-poo w/QBAHC, steamed 45 min
Steamed AOGPB 15 min
Steamed a bunch of dc's mixed together that I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 3, 2013)

DC'd tonight with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 3, 2013)

prepooing with brahmi oil right now for 2-3 hours. will poo w/shea moisture then dc with heat using a mixture of Wen 613, raw honey and safflower oil. this should give me a nice protein/moisture balance!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 3, 2013)

Im in allll the way. since ive started working i can only commit to DCing once per week. But im consistent with that. ill be using various DC's, and methods including but not limited to heating caps and DCing overnight


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 3, 2013)

Terressentials lavender and left coast lemon,then mill creek keratin and Giovanni's nutrafix then curl junkie curl rehab with aohsr slapped on top.

Braided up with qbctdg.

Prepping my hair for some minibraids

Eta: not all layered but I did this over several hours 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kbnax (Apr 4, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque. Been under the heat cap for about 45 mins now. Will probably let it sit for another hour before rinsing.

Forgot to add that Sunday I DC'd with Joico MR balm w/ olive oil under heat cap for an hr. Spent another 3 hours w/o heat before rinsing.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 4, 2013)

About to DC with PM super charged moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

Deep Conditioned under my Mastex Heat Cap with:  Ori Organics Restorative DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 4, 2013)

Deep conditioned with Dabur Naturals Olive oil mask with my micro heat cap.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> prepooing with brahmi oil right now for 2-3 hours. will poo w/shea moisture then dc with heat using a mixture of Wen 613, raw honey and safflower oil. this should give me a nice protein/moisture balance!!



Forgot to say I did a nettle tea rinse after shampooing. 

This dc session went well until...I used Infusium 23 as my first leave-in. It has a lot of the same amino acids as wen 613. so my hair was still a little tangled and slightly crunchy. I need to use more products w/hydrolyzed silk or silk protein. These are more moisturizing. but I also needed anti breakage and help with shedding

Does anyone do their protein dc before shampooing and finish with a moisturizing dc?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 5, 2013)

Deep conditioned without heat with
Nubian heritage grow and strengthening masque
Hemp seed oil
Molasses
Aloe Vera gel
Elucence extended moisture treatment conditioner.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly I only ever do one DC (out of laziness) and often mix both protein and moisture.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello, I have be slacking on my DC... Getting back on point this month!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 5, 2013)

Man it has been a while since I checked in on the forum....the good thing is that my practices have continued, so at least that is one area where I have been consistant in.  Glad to be back!


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 5, 2013)

Yesterday I used  Naturally Silk Elements Nourishing Deep Conditioner on cowashed hair.  So far, so good.


----------



## Bublin (Apr 5, 2013)

Today I used.....
Herbal Essences Tousle Me Softly mask (incredible slip) mixed with a teaspoon of powdered Silk Amino Acid and some Avocado Oil.  Heated it all in the microwave, applied and sat under the dryer.  My hair was super soft.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2013)

It's been a while but I'm back on the board!!!!

I know the sign up ended in Dec., but I'm going to be participating with you ladies.  My staple DC, KC Humecto.

Happy DC'ing Ladies!!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Deep conditioned without heat with
> Nubian heritage grow and strengthening masque
> Hemp seed oil
> Molasses
> ...



sounds yummy


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 5, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> Yesterday I used  Naturally Silk Elements Nourishing Deep Conditioner on cowashed hair.  So far, so good.



i just got two of these for a really good deal. the ingredients sound like just what I need

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2013)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> It's been a while but I'm back on the board!!!!
> 
> I know the sign up ended in Dec., but I'm going to be participating with you ladies.  My staple DC, KC Humecto.
> 
> Happy DC'ing Ladies!!!



Welcome  ~NanCeBoTwin~ .....there is no cut-off to getting your DC on


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Forgot to say I did a nettle tea rinse after shampooing.
> 
> This dc session went well until...I used Infusium 23 as my first leave-in. It has a lot of the same amino acids as wen 613. so my hair was still a little tangled and slightly crunchy. I need to use more products w/hydrolyzed silk or silk protein. These are more moisturizing. but I also needed anti breakage and help with shedding
> 
> ...



I've used motions cpr along with oils as a prepoo and dc with a moisturizing dc. It worked well for me. HTH


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: 2013 Delightfully Delicious Deep Condition Challenge (Part 1)*



Froreal3 said:


> I'm in again! I'll be using Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, AO GPB & HSR. I'm trying to stay w/natural products right now for research purposes.



How do you like the darcy's pumpkin? Someone purchased that for me and I have yet to try it. Do you use it as a deep conditioner?


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> sounds yummy



Yep! Hair feels soft and silky


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm still DC'ing every week, usually overnight under a plastic cap and terry cloth turban.  Right now, I have Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus Depp Fix in my hair.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Apr 6, 2013)

I used TRESemmé - Rejuvenating Mud Masque with some oils and use my DC cap and left it in over night. got rinsed it out use vo5 as a co wash after my hair feel soft and strong.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 6, 2013)

DC'ed with SD chocolate bliss for 45 mins


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 7, 2013)

Steamed dc yesterday with aowc and tea in my roots...aogpb on my length with wgo over top.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pre pood w/vatika coconut oil
Right now dc w/ AOHSR will leave it on for a few hrs while I run errands.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2013)

Pre-pood overnight with coconut milk, honey and SD Nourish.

About to top it off with NaturelleGrow's Intense DC and steam for an hour.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 7, 2013)

Currently dc'ing with Qhemet moringa tree under the dryer


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 7, 2013)

Dc'd tonight with ORS Replenishing Condition, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 7, 2013)

Dcing with Marie Dean coffee and kokum moisturizing DC with evoo on top.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in for round 2 with whatever dc I can get my hands on.


----------



## billyne (Apr 7, 2013)

just rinsed out it's a 10 deep conditioner with keratin. this is the first time using it, and i think i like it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2013)

Did a nice DC with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends on top of some tea. Under a cap, with heat for 20 minutes. Let it sit for about 90 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2013)

Deep conditioned today with Affirm Sustenance Fortifying Treatment followed by Keracare Creme Humecto. My hair isn't breaking anymore and looks a lot fuller too.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Dcing with Marie Dean coffee and kokum moisturizing DC with evoo on top.



My hair was not feeling right so I had to go back in with SSI Okra Reconstructor and my hair is super duper soft!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 7, 2013)

DC'd w/gvp Paul Mitchell super strong treatment, naturally silk elements dc, raw honey, olive oil and amla oil  Moisturized, detangled w/Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge moisture whip leave-in. Sealed and massaged scalp w/camillia oil. 

Hair has just the right amount of softness, silkiness and strength. Stopped the breakage but still shedding more than I used to. Ironically, my hair seems healthy

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 8, 2013)

clarified with ORS aloe shampoo, then shampoo'ed with CON conditioning shampoo, dc'ed with silk dreams chocolate bliss and WGO for 3 hrs without heat


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dced with AOGPB with Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2013)

DCd with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. Just trying to use it up. So far I only have two DCs I like: AO Blue Chamomile and Deva Curl Heaven in Hair. I think I am going to try the As I Am DC when I use up the Komaza. I would like to have two DCs I can buy on the ground.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 9, 2013)

i feel like DC'ing but I don't feel like doing my hair... sigh...  let's see if I can wait until the weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

DC'ing (Steaming) w/a Cup of Columbian Coffee under Enso Nasturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail *discontinued*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Duplicate *Sorry*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2013)

Sprayed my hair down with rooibos tea and topped it with NaturelleGrow's Orange & Hibiscus. I'll steam it in for an hour, then let it simmer overnight.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 10, 2013)

faithVA said:
			
		

> DCd with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. Just trying to use it up. So far I only have two DCs I like: AO Blue Chamomile and Deva Curl Heaven in Hair. I think I am going to try the As I Am DC when I use up the Komaza. I would like to have two DCs I can buy on the ground.



I am afraid of the aobc it has alcohol denat listed in the ingredients. I have 2 bottles sitting here.

Does it dry your hair out faithVA?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll be using my micro heat cap tonight with a tea mix and either Komaza care Olive Moisture mask or Daburs Natural Olive oil mask.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2013)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18218699]I am afraid of the aobc it has alcohol denat listed in the ingredients. I have 2 bottles sitting here.
> 
> Does it dry your hair out faithVA?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



AO Blue Chamomile is the one of the best things that have ever happened to my hair. It is not drying at all. As soon as it hits my hair it smoothes it out. And after I rinse it out my hair is still soft.

I think I got DarkJoy using it too? 

Just try some on a small section. Nothing is going to happen. AO conditioners don't harm your hair. It may not work for you but they don't harm the hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use AOBC as well and like it. I completely agree with faithVA that AO conditioners may not work for you but they won't harm your hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 10, 2013)

^^thanks. Let's see if we can add to the AOBC crew


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 10, 2013)

I have you to thank for that gem of a product faithVA.  It is simply amazing. Unless I need protein, it's the only moisture DC I use now. Wish they sold bigger bottles! 

IDK what this denat alcohol is but it doesnt bother my hair. Or my 6yo's. 

AO blue camomile is magic!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2013)

*adds AO Blue Chamomile to my list*


----------



## awkwardlexi (Apr 12, 2013)

Deep conditioned last night with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss DC and rinsed this morning!

Hair smells delicious and its super soft, ng feels so gooood 

Beamed straight to you from the mythical galaxy of my iPhone


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

DC with MD coffee and kokum DC with evoo on top and tea underneathe yesterday...


----------



## Royalq (Apr 12, 2013)

im not in this challenged but to contribute anyways. I deep conditioned last night with Vo5 shea cashmere and evoo. Twas lovely. I usually dc with nexxus humectress and castor oil. Now im side eyeing the expensive nexuss


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 12, 2013)

Dc'ing with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner.

Mmmmmmmmm smells divine.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure if it counts as a DC since I barely did 10 min with PM super charged moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming this am with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux (the one w/o Protein)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmmm... so my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum is basically all but gone. So I've decided to mix together a bunch of conditioners that are almost gone and steam with that random concoction today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

tiffers Sounds like an interesting concoction


----------



## tiffers (Apr 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  I hope my hair doesn't come out a mess! So far, the mix will include:

MD Coffee & Kokum
MD Sweet Milk
Oyin Honey Hemp
Camille Rose Jansyn

We shall see. 

ETA:

So the final mix was:
MD Coffee & Kokum
MD Sweet Milk
Darcy's Pumpkin Seed
Camille Rose Jansyn
MHC Papaya Hair Paste


----------



## SugarRush (Apr 13, 2013)

DC'd with nexxus humectress (mixed with silk amino acids, olive and castor oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

tiffers said:


> I hope my hair doesn't come out a mess! So far, the mix will include:
> 
> *MD Coffee & Kokum*
> *MD Sweet Milk*
> ...


 
tiffers

Nice Stuff tho'.  Sounds like a nice Combo.  Might work


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 13, 2013)

Will DC after henna rinse with

Tressesmme naturals nourishing moisture
Hairveda moist pro
Yes to blueberries healthy therapy conditioner
Grapeseed oil
Hairveda cocoasta oil
Sesame oil

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BKfinest (Apr 13, 2013)

Deep conditioner with my Miss Keys 10 n 1


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 13, 2013)

After rinsing out my henna I DC'ed with HV sitrinillah for 2 hours. Love it, my hair feels so good 

ETA: Also DC'ed with Darcy's pumpkin seed earlier this week


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 13, 2013)

After finally relaxing... I DC'ed with Bio Haircare Moroccan Argan Oil DC.  I really like this line.  Went to my Dominican BSS and Mami always gives me the good ish for my hair.


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in for  part two. Still Dcing once every week 
And yes.... growth season is coming in so grow hair grow


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haven't checked in for a while but I have been faithfully deep conditioning. I have done at least 20 since January( I'm going for 52) this year. Still mixing in cassia and loving the results


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Apr 14, 2013)

I used TRESemmé - Rejuvenating Mud Masque with some oils and use my DC cap and left it in for about 6hrs and then rinsed it out and put bantu knots in my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

I dc last night (overnight) with ORS replenishing conditioner.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 14, 2013)

Pre-poo'ed with sesame oil with some wintergreen eo for a lil tingle. About to wash with CON green, light protein with tigi dumb blond+aphogee 2min and DC with ORS replenishing


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

Dc'd today with Redken Strebgth Builder. Needed some protein. First time using it and I like it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 14, 2013)

I did a protein treatment using KSP, then I followed up with AO HSR.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 14, 2013)

Been out of town for the weekend and my hair is crying out for a delicious DC with steam. Mixing my own. Can't wait. *squeals*


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 14, 2013)

I see a few of us ladies using protein this wk, lol. I washed with CON conditioning shampoo and Did a protein treatment with NBD cosmetics protein treatment. Gonna DC with AOHSR with heat for 2 hrs. Then 30 min w/o heat.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2013)

DC'ed this morning with Affffffirm Positive Link Conditioner followed with Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing Conditioner. My hair is happy again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

Used SSI Okra reconstructor for about 6mins and am now sitting with a henna gloss in my hair with Naturelle Grow slippery elm mixed in...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2013)

Used Claudie's Reconstructor for about 20 minutes with a cap and then DC'd with Naturelle Grow Aloe & Avocado for about 90 minutes. Used a cap and sat under the dryer for about 15min, then let it sit.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 14, 2013)

A bit hair lazy this week.  Pre-poo'd w/ castor oil
Dc for 20 min w/ QBAHC.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 14, 2013)

Deep conditioned  for 1 hour with SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 15, 2013)

Royalq said:


> im not in this challenged but to contribute anyways. I deep conditioned last night with Vo5 shea cashmere and evoo. Twas lovely. I usually dc with nexxus humectress and castor oil. Now im side eyeing the expensive nexuss


 
By all means @Royalq contribute

GrowAHead I consider that a DC  When I steam I only sit under there for about 10 minutes myself


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2013)

I DCd with AO Blue Chamomile yesterday. I wish I had more time to DC. I always feel so rushed.


----------



## mschristine (Apr 15, 2013)

Pre pooing with jojoba oil and rosemary EO. Shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC under my heating cap for about 30 minutes with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner. I'll probably leave it on for a few hours after I'm done under my heating cap


----------



## billyne (Apr 15, 2013)

just rinsed out joico's moisture recovery balm and am about to apply it's a 10 leave in and seal with jbco.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

DCed yesterday on dry hair with heat for 60 minutes using Giovanni Nutrafix, Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Moist Conditioner, Essential Wholesale Hair Masque, Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Conditioner, raw shea butter, EVOO, EVCO, apricot oil and glycerin.  

Smooth, silky, moisturized to the gods afterwards...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2013)

DC'ed tonight with Silk Dreams Shea What Duex


----------



## kupenda (Apr 17, 2013)

Currently DCing on dry hair with Silk Dreams Shea What. Looooovvvveee this stuff. I gotta get more soon


----------



## veesweets (Apr 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair kupenda that shea what is still my favorite DC from the line. It has rescued my hair a few times


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

Did a HOT under the steamer for thirty minutes with Hairitage Soft & Creamy Coffee

Sitting under the steamer now with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss and honey. I'll be under for an hour. 

ETA: Holy crap, my hair feels fantastic! This combination is definitely a winner for my mega dry hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

veesweets

Lovin' the Shea What Deux. 

Tried the Regular Shea What when the Line 1st Launched, but don't remember much about that one.

I agree, that one might be better than VS (which is probably my Fav from that particular line.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dc with tea and AORM ...


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2013)

DCing with tea, njoy oil on scalp and Naturelle grows intense DC with EVOO on top.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm getting ready to rinse out my Ayurveda treatment and will be DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, mixed with oils,  for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 18, 2013)

I know I have not checked in in a while but I have been between 3 challenges right now and it maybe a little too much for me. lol but I clarified yesterday and did protein and dc with the dominican crecepela and I like it so far. and I have been using wen deep treatment also.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 18, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Currently DCing on dry hair with Silk Dreams Shea What. Looooovvvveee this stuff. I gotta get more soon



So I take it that this is good on natural hair?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @veesweets
> 
> Lovin' the Shea What Deux.
> 
> ...



Really?  Is Shea What more moisturizing than VS? IDareT'sHair


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair veesweets gorgeoushair 

I havent tried the Deaux, but I like both the Vanilla Silk and Shea What. Im natural, mostly type 4. My relaxed hair liked VS. I wanna try Mocha Silk too


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 18, 2013)

did a oil prepoo and DC'ed with Mizani kerafuse/hydrafuse combo


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 18, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Really?  Is Shea What more moisturizing than VS?



I haven't tried the deux but shea what is a very nice conditioner.


----------



## mschristine (Apr 18, 2013)

Prepooed with an oil mix; deep conditioned on dry hair with Shea moisture deep treatment masque with some argon oil on top for 30 minutes underneath my heating cap; wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo...might throw a cowash in too...I dunno


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2013)

@gorgeoushair

It's thick but absorbs extremely well. Both are Great & very Moisturizing! I like it. 

I just hate that there is no 2'Fer for this particular product and that they are $10 a piece instead of an option for 2'Fer


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> 
> It's thick but absorbs extremely well. Both are Great & very Moisturizing! I like it.
> 
> I just hate that there is no 2'Fer for this particular product and that they are $10 a piece instead of an option for 2'Fer



It really does absorb well! Surprisingly well. I love that. 

I thought you could do the 2fer with Shea What...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 18, 2013)

going to dc overnight tonight with a mix of Aussie 3 min, Wen 613 and Gleau oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

DC'ing (Steaming) with: Claudie's Renew Protein


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Doing a brahmi oil prepoo and dcing with a mix of gvp paul mitchell super strong, naturally silk elements and Wen 613 with heat


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge! Ill be using Silk Dream, NaturelleGrow, and Hairveda DCs. I already DC once a week.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2013)

Wet my hair with rooibos tea, topped it with Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic, and am now sitting under the steamer. I'll be steaming for an hour.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 20, 2013)

Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Peppermint and Rosemary oil. First time using the Shea What Deux. Hope its good!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

DC'ed with MD Olive wheat and berry protein...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Peppermint and Rosemary oil. First time using the Shea What Deux. Hope its good!!



How did you like it? I just ordered some yesterday!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2013)

I received some DC samples in the mail. I DCd for two hours with SDOTBeauty Moisturizing Conditioner. It softened my hair up but it didn't smooth it out like the AOBC. I will use it up but not repurchase. I may use it for a moisturizer since it is natural.

I then followed that with an overnight DC with Komaza Olive Moisture Mask. My scalp must be better because I can overnight DC now without getting the itchies. I've used up all of this but a corner. I may use this a moisturizer as well.

I bought ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I haven't used this since I first went natural. The ingredients are horrible. But I wanted to see if this still works for my hair.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 21, 2013)

Overnight pre-poo w/ castor oil
Dc w/ AOGPB followed by QBAOHC


----------



## veesweets (Apr 21, 2013)

DC'ed yesterday with SD avocado pudding


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Dcing right now with AOGPB under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 21, 2013)

Dc'd with Wen 613


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2013)

DC'ed with Enjoy Instant Reconstructor followed by Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing Conditioner. The former is a very good reconstructor. It really strengthens my hair and I have to follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner or else my hair would feel a little too hard otherwise.


----------



## MGA2013 (Apr 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DC'ed yesterday with SD avocado pudding



How do you like SD avocado conditioner? I have it now and want to try it out this weekend.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 22, 2013)

MGA2013 said:


> How do you like SD avocado conditioner? I have it now and want to try it out this weekend.



MGA2013 I like it. It doesn't have much slip to me but it gives a nice boost of moisture and always leaves me with soft, fluffy hair


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 22, 2013)

DC'ed yesterday with AORM in the roots with tea and millcreek biotin on the length.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally got out of my protective style for the past month. I prepoo'd on Friday & Sat. with Amla and Brahmi oil.

Last night I DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo made my tresses feel so strong and good...


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 22, 2013)

Prepoo'ed overnight with some oils and conditioner. Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo, detangled with organix argan oil conditioner and dc'ing now with SD vanilla silk for an hr with heat and an hr without


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2013)

Steaming now with NaturelleGrow Intense DC


----------



## billyne (Apr 22, 2013)

Deep conditioned today with joico moisture recovery balm. Used its a 10 as a leave in and sealed with jbco. .Gonna rock a juicy braidout done  tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, get it girl! That stuff is a dream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Rozlewis

I try to open no more than 2-3 DC'ers at a time and that one is open so it's onnnnn!


----------



## mschristine (Apr 24, 2013)

Pre pooing with an oil mix, DC on dry hair with shea moisture deep treatment masque under a heating cap for 30 min, shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dc'ing overnight with AOHSR. My hair should be nice and moisturized and ready to be put away again for my sew-in tomorrow.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 24, 2013)

DCing Overnight with Loreal Advanced Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm on dry hair will rinse in the morning.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

lamaria211

Reviews please.  Thanks


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

Rozlewis and IDareT'sHair

Ya'll making me wish I would of bought the Shea What.  Had I known I would have found my VS that I had been looking for for about a year then I would have ordered something else. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Next time you order....get Shea What Deux


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

^^I sure will..whenever she has a sale.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 24, 2013)

gorgeoushair, you have to try it. It is the bomb!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 25, 2013)

Currently steaming with Silk Dreams' yet to be released conditioner, Razzberry Coconut Affair.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> @IDareT'sHair, get it girl! That stuff is a dream.


 I keep hearing nothing but great things about the shea what? That it has great slip and very moisturizing, I assume its a soft protein conditioner right?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 25, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Currently steaming with Silk Dreams' yet to be released conditioner, Razzberry Coconut Affair.


 You just got it? Does it smell wonderfully? And how was it?


----------



## halee_J (Apr 25, 2013)

DC'ed tonight with ORS replenishing for about an hour.


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 25, 2013)

DC'd with PM super charged moisturizer - my hair is LOVING this stuff right now. The tube is going to be empty soon.   Also did a pre-treatment with Mizani kerafuse/hydrafuse combo


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 26, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Currently steaming with Silk Dreams' yet to be released conditioner, Razzberry Coconut Affair.



Girl, its not even right that you come in here braggin bout that condish  I want it so bad.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone: Can i join in......newbie here with TWA.  I cowash every day with VO5. I usually use a heat cap for about 30 mins.  I shampoo and DC with either the CPR or ORS.  when i get my shea moisture I will be using that too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

DC'ing with: Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2013)

kennylee2013 Of course you can join! Welcome!


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 26, 2013)

tiffers said:


> kennylee2013 Of course you can join! Welcome!



kennylee2013 as tiffers said   glad to have you join us


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC with AOWC on dry hair. Haven't done this in years. Will be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 27, 2013)

Used sukesh Ayurveda then Qhemet Biologics cocoa tree with soultanicals afrotastic on top for my dc.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I co wash yesterday. DC with VO5.  
Today I will be doing both a protein and moisturizing DC. I usually shampoo once a week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 27, 2013)

This week, I overnight DC'd with AOGPB by accident. I didn't realize how tired I was.  Then, I steamed it in for 30 minutes. Thankfully, my hair didn't turn to mush as it would have in the past.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 27, 2013)

DC'ed for 2 hours with Darcy's pumpkin conditioner. Still don't love it


----------



## kennylee2013 (Apr 27, 2013)

DC with motions CPR for protein and DC with taliah waajid conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 27, 2013)

I used ctdg on the back of my hair by itself and boingy ringlets.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 27, 2013)

Dc'd 3hrs with
Nupur henna powder mixed with tressemme naturals moisture conditioner,  evoo, sweet almond oil, honey, green tea,  acv.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

Used SSI okra for 30 mins and am following up with silk dreams chocolate bliss with gleau oil on top and IPN tea underneathe


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pre-poo w/ vatika coconut oil
Dc w/ AOHSR


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 27, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> I'll be using a lot of DC's in the beginning while I'm trying to figure out my staples. Right now I have
> Crece Pelo DC
> Silicon Mix
> NTM deep recovery mask
> ...


 
Dang, let me send you my address to help you decide....


----------



## mschristine (Apr 28, 2013)

Scalp is super dry so I'm prepooing with oil mix for a few hours. Then I'm going to do a protein treatment on dry hair with an egg and some oils for about 30 minutes. Shampoo with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC with ORS nourishing conditioner under my heating cap for 30 minutes and leave on while I do some cleaning around the house


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dced with AO GPB under Hair Therapy Wrap for 1 hour. Will follow with SD Razzberry Affair for 30 mins.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm DC today with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> lamaria211
> 
> Reviews please.  Thanks



first off its really thick n creamymy hair came out extremely soft and smooth. It felt great for days. the only bad thing is the smell is very strong and perfumy but all n all i liked it.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 28, 2013)

Pre-pooing w/ vatika Oil + Tresemme for detangling and then DC with Vanilla Silk w/heat


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2013)

I DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie this morning. Plastic cap, under dryer for 15min, then let it sit for an hour.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 29, 2013)

Clarified last night with V05 kiwi shampoo, then washed with CON conditioning shampoo. Used aphogee 2min then dc with SD mocha silk for 1 hr with heat and 1hr without


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2013)

Been cowashing more than DCing but DCed with AO HSR last night. Used up Claudie's avocado last week. Used up HV SitriNillah the week before that.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dc'ing now with tea and AOBC...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with rooibos tea and topped it with Shescentit Riche Moisture Masque. I'll steam for an hour.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dc with aogpb and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2013)

Last night I deep conditioned with Enjoy Instant Reconstructor Conditioner mixed with Softsheen Duo Tek Protein Conditioner for a deeper protein treatment followed by Keracare Creme Humecto Conditioner. It was an awesome combo because my hair was super soft and moisturized and this morning, it was feeling nice and strong, yet still soft.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 30, 2013)

DC'd Sat night with KC Humecto.  I plan on doing a tea rinse tomorrow so I'll be DC'ing again tomorrow night using the same product.


----------



## billyne (May 1, 2013)

Deep conditioned with joico moisture recovery balm this morning.


----------



## mschristine (May 2, 2013)

Deep conditioning on damp hair with CON argon oil intensive conditioning treatment under my heating cap for about 30 minutes


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 4, 2013)

I haven't posted my deep condition in FOREVER, but I've still been going strong.  The last few weeks have been ridiculously busy, but I did get in a 3 hour deep condition weekend before last and I'll be doing another one tonight.  I'm also doing a much needed henna treatment.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 4, 2013)

Purchased ORS Replenshing conditioner. I haven't used it in forever. Hope it still works.


----------



## kupenda (May 4, 2013)

DCing with Joice KPAK and hot six oil on my hair. Chamomile and green tea with rosemary eo and a dropof tea tree oil on my scalp. The tingle while im under this dryer is pretty daggone nice


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 4, 2013)

DC'd with KC Humecto after a tea rinse and cowash.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm, I could really use a henna treatment tomorrow before my DC. I think I should go mix it right now and allow the color to release overnight,  that's what I'll do.

I protein my hair with every DC session now so I may use KC Sustenance, KC Positive Link or KC Intensive Restorative Mask. Not sure which one yet, but will update later.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2013)

DC'd tonight with ORS Replenishing Pak, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil. Hair feels strong.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2013)

DC this morning with Black Vanilla Smoothie on top of Njoi tea rinse.


----------



## Atdow71 (May 5, 2013)

Overnight dc w/ QBAOHC, STEAMED FOR 30 min
Dc w/ steam AOHSR


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

DC on dry hair with tea underneathe and my eve oil mix on top using Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm


----------



## Froreal3 (May 5, 2013)

Dcing for 30-45 minutes using Hairveda Sitrinillah under a Hair Therapy Wrap.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ororo Munroe (May 5, 2013)

I would like to join in if it's not too late. 

I'll be using various Silk Dreams DCs with a heatcap or just a plastic cap weekly. Yesterday was Mocha Silk Infusion followed up with some Shea What Deux


----------



## Nix08 (May 5, 2013)

gbunnie it's never too late .. . Welcome  glad to have you join us


----------



## Babygrowth (May 5, 2013)

gbunnie said:


> I would like to join in if it's not too late.
> 
> I'll be using various Silk Dreams DCs with a heatcap or just a plastic cap weekly. Yesterday was Mocha Silk Infusion followed up with some Shea What Deux



This sounds delicious! How did it turn out? gbunnie


----------



## mschristine (May 5, 2013)

Cutting down on the shampoo to see if helps with my retention. Oiled my scalp and hair with jojoba and castor oil mix and letting it marinate for a couple of hours. Then I'll DC with ORS nourishing conditioner under the heating cap for about 30 minutes


----------



## lamaria211 (May 5, 2013)

DCing on clean hair today for a few hours with a mix of Aussie 3 minute, Ion hard water condish, Redken extreme condish, oils and raw honey


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 5, 2013)

DCing with my rhassoul/brahmi/bhringraj mix for 30mins under the steamer.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2013)

hendigoing my hair today and will DCing with KC Creme Humecto


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2013)

Steaming now with BlueRozeBeauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask. If how my hair felt when I applied this is any indication of how it'll feel after I rinse, I'll be asking her to start making 32 ounce tubs. This conditioner is the bizness so far.

Relaxed chicks who stretch, I think this conditioner would help when you're deep into the stretch. When I rubbed it into my roots... buttah. The rest of my hair feels amazing too, but for some reason, the roots just feel extra scrumptious.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 5, 2013)

Sigh I can't wait to dc and try out some of my new cons...in a sew in for a month...maybe lol


----------



## Ororo Munroe (May 5, 2013)

Babygrowth - I'm really happy with the results! It was my first time trying the Shea What Deux and it left my hair really moisturized and soft. I've been using the Mocha Silk for awhile and it's been consistent goodness

Nix08 - Thanks for the welcome


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2013)

Dcing with AOWC to use it up. Have some hydroquench conditioners I can't wait to try out but going to use this up first.


----------



## xu93texas (May 5, 2013)

I DC last night with Nairobi Humecta-Sil for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 6, 2013)

Dc'ed with heat for 1hr and 1hr without using hairveda sitrinillah


----------



## Nix08 (May 6, 2013)

Dc of my tea blend, AOIN and Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 7, 2013)

Dc'd front only with aohsr. I did not feel like doing my whole head. The back felt fine. I rinsed with a shower cap on the back of my head. Lol!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

DC'er Shea What Deux


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Will DC with either SD razzberry or NG intense... not sure yet...


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2013)

Deep conditioned with AO GPB & Komaza Care Protein Strengthener.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DC'ing Shea What Deux


 
Used Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er 1st under dryer. Will Steam with SD's Shea What Deux


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Will DC with either SD razzberry or NG intense... not sure yet...



Raspberry it was...


----------



## uofmpanther (May 7, 2013)

I'm currently under my heat cap with Beyond the Zone's Last Call Hair Masque.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2013)

Dc'd yesterday with YAM from BASK


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2013)

Trying out Bee Mine DC. ...i wonder how this will go.


----------



## randi415 (May 8, 2013)

Hi ladies!  If it's not too late I'd like to join you'll.  I DC once a week usually on Sundays but I have yet to find a good DC. I really liked Mixed Silk but it was discontinued, I also like Wens re moist but it's soooo expensive.  Right now I only have two in my stash Neutrogena's Triple Moisture and Vatika protein DC. I also have a few rinse outs conditioners I use as DC. I almost always mix my DC's with honey,  oils,  and ayurvedic oils.


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with rooibos tea and topped with BlueRozeBeauty Strawberry Hibiscus Deep Conditioner.  Sitting under the steamer now and will be under for 45 minutes.


----------



## veesweets (May 8, 2013)

DC'ed for 1 hour with NaturelleGrow marshmallow dc for the first time


----------



## mschristine (May 8, 2013)

DC on dry hair with Shea moisture deep treatment masque under my heating cap for 45 min


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2013)

DC'd for 2+ hours with Beautiful Textures DC+ raw honey+ coconut+hemp seed oils and ACV.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 9, 2013)

I plan on dc'ing with bask vanilla whiskey restorative hair soak.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2013)

Use Shi naturals scalp detox,rinsed with KBB,Naturelle Grow Orange/Hibiscus Dc 2hr,rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin,BF desert leave-in,Heritage Broccli cream on length,spritz roots with tea,Njois greet tea butter rubbed threw & sealed with HV omega oil....

*Hair is in 4 large braids & twist up..Feels so nice/soft..smells good too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint Oil , and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## veesweets (May 10, 2013)

Hair feels pretty dry again. So DC'ing with naturelle grow chamomile and burdock DC


----------



## ronie (May 10, 2013)

Lita said:


> Use Shi naturals scalp detox,rinsed with KBB,Naturelle Grow Orange/Hibiscus Dc 2hr,rinsed with Darcy's pumpkin,BF desert leave-in,Heritage Broccli cream on length,spritz roots with tea,Njois greet tea butter rubbed threw & sealed with HV omega oil....
> 
> *Hair is in 4 large braids & twist up..Feels so nice/soft..smells good too.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita how often do you use the scalp detox. I be had it for a while. I refrigerate it until I find a way to incorporate in my regimen. And my bottle did not look like the website s picture. I added it when I purchased the garlic anti shedding conditioner which I love as a scalp prepoo. I wonder if I could the detox before I apply the conditioner or after shampoo before my dc. TIA


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2013)

DCing with AOWC. Trying to use it up. I purchased the As I Am deep conditioner. That should be here next week. I hope my hair likes it. It would be easier to get than the AO Blue Chamomile.


----------



## Nix08 (May 11, 2013)

randi415 said:


> Hi ladies!  If it's not too late I'd like to join you'll.  I DC once a week usually on Sundays but I have yet to find a good DC. I really liked Mixed Silk but it was discontinued, I also like Wens re moist but it's soooo expensive.  Right now I only have two in my stash Neutrogena's Triple Moisture and Vatika protein DC. I also have a few rinse outs conditioners I use as DC. I almost always mix my DC's with honey,  oils,  and ayurvedic oils.


randi415 it's never too late to join  welcome glad to have you

I'm dc'ing today with millcreek henna conditioner and Giovanni 50:50 over top.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 11, 2013)

I dc'd overnight with Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 11, 2013)

DC'd thursday with a mix of shea moisture masque, Wen 613, SAA powder, Cassia powder, raw honey, EVOO, jojoba oil, vitamin e oil and lemon grass oil overnight. Sprayed GF fall fight strand saver on scalp. Cowashed out with vo5 extra body

ETA:  added camellia oil to hair shaft under the DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2013)

Using: Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## tiffers (May 11, 2013)

Steaming now with Hairitage Banana Pudding dc.


----------



## Beamodel (May 11, 2013)

tiffers

Let us know your first impression about it. I have that DC but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## AlliCat (May 11, 2013)

Currently DC'ing with Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner


----------



## lovelycurls (May 11, 2013)

Dc'ing with
Gariner frucitis pure conditioner
Cacoa powder
Aloe Vera gel
Wheat germ oil
Agave nectar
Vitamin e oil


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2013)

DCed with AO HSR


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2013)

Beamodel My first impression of the conditioner was  It felt kinda like I was applying a heavy wax to my hair or something. Just really strange.

When I rinsed it out, my hair was soft and nicely moisturized. Felt a teeny bit thicker, too. Hair detangled easily in the shower and felt nice overall. If I hadn't tried and fallen completely in love with BlueRozeBeauty Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask, I would probably really like this one. Everything gets compared to that mask now.  

Not a staple, but it was good. It wouldn't be a priority to repurchase, but I'd buy it again using a discount code.


----------



## Beamodel (May 12, 2013)

tiffers

Nice to know. That's why I got it too. Bc of that 26% discount. I will use it most likely on my next wash. I didn't this time bc I did a protein treatment and needed to flow up with a serious DC and I didn't want to test it out under those conditions. 

I have blueroze in my cart but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I have so much stuff and I would like my 1st purchase to be on a discounted sale price.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

DC'd today with Silicon Mix, no heat, before my set.  Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2013)

DCing now on super clean freshly texlaxed hair with ORS replenishing DC


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2013)

ronie said:


> Lita how often do you use the scalp detox. I be had it for a while. I refrigerate it until I find a way to incorporate in my regimen. And my bottle did not look like the website s picture. I added it when I purchased the garlic anti shedding conditioner which I love as a scalp prepoo. I wonder if I could the detox before I apply the conditioner or after shampoo before my dc. TIA



ronie Hi! I use it when I have a lot of product or if my hair feels really dirty..

*I apply it to my scalp/rise with water/on top use cleansing poo to bring softness back/then I add my Dc....Sometimes I'll put a conditioning rinse on top after I use it..No tangles...Just soft full hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Enso Naturals SeaBuckthorn & Horsetail over a Cup of Columbian Coffee



IDareT'sHair Aww,I miss Enso..Sheds a tear..lol..I would've been the customer for life..Oh,well!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (May 12, 2013)

About to brew some green tea to go under tonight's DC with hairveda Sitrinillah and Jardin oil. I ha ent used Sitrinillah on my natural hair. Beyond excited!


----------



## GrowAHead (May 12, 2013)

Dcd a few days ago with Keraminerals.... Not sure yet what I'll use today


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 12, 2013)

Mixed 1 can of coconut milk, 1/2 cup of coconut cream concentrate, 1 heaping tablespoon of raw honey, and 2 tablespoons of EVOO. 

I blended all the ingredients and poured into an applicator bottle. The slip was off the chain and over the backyard fence! Sitting under the hair dryer for an hour now to bake all these goodies in 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2013)

DC last night with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends DC. Sat under the dryer for 15minutes and then let it sit under a cap for 2 hours. Soft, silky, detangled, and moisturized!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 12, 2013)

DCed with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under Heat Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 12, 2013)

I can't wait to get my naturelle grow. Dc'ed with SD vanilla silk for one hr with heat one without.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 13, 2013)

Sat I DC'd with MD Honey Peach Syrup DC with Vatika Frosting on top


----------



## veesweets (May 13, 2013)

DC'ing with HV Sitrinillah. Later this week I'll use either Darcy's Pumpkin or NG chamomile and burdock


----------



## Ororo Munroe (May 13, 2013)

DC with Vanilla Silk for a half hour Friday and might try some Shea What deux tomorrow


----------



## Atdow71 (May 13, 2013)

Pre poo'd w/ vatika coconut oil
Dc w/ AOHSE & JBCO for a few hrs


----------



## Nix08 (May 14, 2013)

I've been hair lazy the last while  Got a steamed dc in today with AOBC.


----------



## kupenda (May 14, 2013)

DCing with SoVain dcer, jojoba oil, and HV Jardin oil


----------



## GrowAHead (May 14, 2013)

DC'ed with Paul Mitchell super charged moisturizer!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 14, 2013)

DC'ing with nubian heritage evoo & moringa masque for 45 minutes after detangling with my moisturizing spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2013)

DC'ing with: Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie


----------



## mschristine (May 15, 2013)

Prepoo with oil mix for a hour, washed with nexxus humectress and Shea moisture retention shampoo, currently DCing with ORS nourishing conditioner and Shea moisture deep treatment masque for 30 minutes under heating cap and then leave on for another hour and a half


----------



## MGA2013 (May 15, 2013)

I was suppose to start this challenge a couple weeks ago.. Graduation had my mind everywhere! But now I'm DCing with SD avocado butter (first try!)


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

I'm doing a protein treatment now with Affirm 5 n 1 reconstructor for 30 minutes.  I'll be following up with a moisturizing DC using Nairobi Humecta-Sil for 30 minutes.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 16, 2013)

DCing now on dry hair with SD vanilla silk,Wen 613 and raw honey.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 16, 2013)

Dc with kera minerals


----------



## kupenda (May 17, 2013)

DC last night on dry hair with CON Argan oil, jojoba oil, HV jardin oil, Darcys pumpkin condish, and Joico something or other for 30 mins, no heat


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2013)

MGA2013 welcome to the challenge  Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Shea What Deux!


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2013)

I haven't DC'ed in 2 weeks and my hair is starting to behave badly so I'm setting a date with her on Sunday after church for a much needed DC, both moisture and protein.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 17, 2013)

Dcing overnight with HH banana pudding dc


----------



## Lanea87 (May 18, 2013)

About to DC with SE MegaSilk and EVCO, and let that sit for a few hours on and off under the heating cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 18, 2013)

DCing right now with Darcys Pumpkin seed condish


----------



## sexypebbly (May 19, 2013)

Dcing right now with naturelle grow marshmallow root dc. Felt great going on my hair. Will see how it feels after rinsing


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 19, 2013)

DCd last night for 4 hours with a mix of australian pink clay powder, amla powder, avj, cholesterol, honey, SAA powder, MM root powder, jojoba oil, safflower oil, vit e oil and lemongrass eo.


----------



## mschristine (May 19, 2013)

Prepooing with castor oil mix for about 2 hours. Washing with Shea moisture retention shampoo, DC with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor (my first time) under a heating cap for about 10 minutes..too scared to do it any longer than that


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 19, 2013)

Pre-poo w/ Vatika frosting, dc-ing w/VS SD or SW for 20 mins w/heat


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 19, 2013)

After my horrible dc the other day with HH banana pudding dc I am dcing with SSI banana burlee for an hour or two under a plastic cap.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 19, 2013)

DC'ed with Mizani moisturfuse with a little kerafuse mixed in for extra protein since I relaxed.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

Steamed w/ the last of my Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC .


----------



## Froreal3 (May 19, 2013)

Dced with Hairveda Sitrinillah under Heat Therapy wrap for 1 hour.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ororo Munroe (May 19, 2013)

Just finished with a Vanilla Silk deep condition for a half hour


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 19, 2013)

Can you add me because I deep condition every week  faithfully Nix08


----------



## veesweets (May 19, 2013)

DC'ed with naturelle grow chamomile & burdock conditioner for one hour


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

veesweets

I have this, but haven't tried it out yet. What do you think about it?


----------



## veesweets (May 19, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft this is only my second time using it but so far I think it's just ok. Really nice slip when I apply it just like the marshmallow DC. Leaves my hair soft after rinsing but not quite as soft once dry. I'm hoping it gives me lasting moisture this time.


----------



## GrowAHead (May 19, 2013)

Just to give ya'll a heads up I will be heading over to product exchange at some point this week with my Hairveda Sitrinillah (I've only used it twice).  Not sure why but it leaves my hair like straw! -I know there are some Sitrinillah lovers here so be on the lookout!


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 20, 2013)

DC'd on Sat night with AOHSR


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2013)

DCd last night with ORS replenishing. Bleh


----------



## divachyk (May 20, 2013)

AO HSR last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming in a minute with: Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie


----------



## Nix08 (May 20, 2013)

Lilmama1011 Absolutely  Welcome to the challenge

I did a lovely DCtoday:
AORM, AOIN with a shea butter and rice brad oil blend with agave syrup over top; steamed


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2013)

DC last night with Naturelle Grow Chamomille & Burdock. Under a cap for 2hrs.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 21, 2013)

Deep conditioned with jane carter nutrient conditioner mixed with olive oil and honey for 20 mins


----------



## lamaria211 (May 21, 2013)

DCing under heating cap for 20mins with Beautiful textures rapid repair DC


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 22, 2013)

DC'd overnight with a mix of shea moisture raw masque, wen 613, cassia powder, SAA powder, raw honey, evoo, jojoba, vit e and lemongrass eo

*Yummy*


----------



## MGA2013 (May 22, 2013)

Currently DCing with NG marshmallow root and slippery elm


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 22, 2013)

Pre-pooed on Sunday with Ojon Damage Revers Restorative Hair Treatment Plus. Will use it again today. Im out of deep conditioners and looking for a good one. I just finished my tub of Curl Rehad.


----------



## veesweets (May 23, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Darcys pumpkin conditioner


----------



## uofmpanther (May 23, 2013)

DC'ing right now with My Honey Child Hair Mask mixed with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa


----------



## lamaria211 (May 23, 2013)

Dcing on dry hair for a few with Wen 613. after this im going to CW with Ion hard water condish!


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 23, 2013)

This is sad. I dc'd yesterday and I can't remember with what!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kupenda (May 23, 2013)

DCing overnight with Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic,  Hv jardin oil, and jojoba oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 23, 2013)

kupenda

That Jardin oil is BOMB on damp/wet hair. My hair felt like silk .


----------



## sexypebbly (May 24, 2013)

Did a quick 30 min dc with AO GPB without heat and co washed with nbd sunflower cleansing conditioner and rinsed out with gudonyatoo wild strawberry conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2013)

Dc last night with Vanilla Silk. I used a few drops of Nourish oil under undera cap. Under the dryer for 15 then let it sit for 1hour. Perfect.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 24, 2013)

Dc'ing with Cacao Bark DC smells like a chocolate milk shake


----------



## GrowAHead (May 24, 2013)

DC with Mizani moisture fuse.   (Pre poo with kerafuse/hydrafuse combo)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

Did a Dry DC'er with: Hairitage Hydration's Banana DC'er.  Did finish cowash it out though with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2013)

Dcing on clean hair using heat with Silk Dreams Vanilla silk


----------



## Babygrowth (May 25, 2013)

Today I will do a protein tx with Marie Dean Olive Wheat and Berry DC followed by a moisture DC with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm with tea underneathe and gleau/evoo on top


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 25, 2013)

ETA: Oh! What am I saying?? Im 9 weeks post texturizer, i should be using Wen Fig to rinse out. Sorry YTC, maybe in a couple weeks after I relax


DCing now with the last of my Lustrasilk Tea Tree Cholesterol treatment. I added brahmi powder and oils. Will rinse out with Yes to Carrots


----------



## Atdow71 (May 25, 2013)

Pre-poo w/ castor oil 
Dc w/ QBAOHC


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 26, 2013)

Mixed up 2 conditioners tonight to use tomorrow: one as a prepoo, another as a deep conditioner (currently stored in fridge in applicator bottles)

*Mixed coconut cream, olive oil, coconut milk, and raw honey (PREPOO)

*Mixed 6 tbsp of olive oil mayo with 2 tbsp raw honey and 2 whole eggs (DEEP CONDITIONER)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 26, 2013)

Will be steaming tomorrow w/ Amazing Botanicals Honey Conditioner. Hopefully it leaves me my hair soft and smooth (my fave combination).


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 26, 2013)

DC'd 2x's this week with KC Humecto mixed w/ JBCO

Currently DC'ing w/ same mixture preparing for a blow dry for the first time in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 26, 2013)

Deep conditioned with creme of nature conditioner and honey,I randomly deep condition with the rest of my stash and mix with honey


----------



## Froreal3 (May 26, 2013)

Dcing with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ororo Munroe (May 26, 2013)

Deep conditioned yesterday with SD Mocha Silk then followed up with Chocolate Bliss and a bit of Nourish on top


----------



## Fine 4s (May 26, 2013)

Marking my spot.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 26, 2013)

DCed for more than 24 hrs  with SD Vanilla DC.


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2013)

I'm DC on dry hair with AO GPB conditioner for 20 minutes. I'm getting ready to shampoo and will follow up with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for 10- 15 minutes under dryer.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 26, 2013)

Deep conditioned under the steamer for one hour yesterday with a moisture mix of Elucence, Aikay and Naturelle grow elm. I also hennaed yesterday over night so I needed the moisture.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 26, 2013)

Mixed terr. lav and lemon mudwash. I left this in for  a couple of hours. I have to wash it out because my hair got heavy and I felt dizzy. 

Dc'd with QBctdg under AO honeysuckle rose for an hour. No plastic caps it is too hot!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## kupenda (May 26, 2013)

DCd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk to make up for the crappy dc's I was forced to do earlier this week. So far, this was much better


----------



## AlliCat (May 26, 2013)

DC'd for 30 mins with heat with Silicon Mix. Really love this condish. Will alternate with Macadamia


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2013)

I used b.a.s.k. Whiskey Soak for 1 hour under a cap. This is considered a protein but it left my hair strong, soft and moisturized. I felt like I didn't need anything else but I used Vanilla Silk for 45 mins with a little heat. Hair is smooth and shiny. I love that Whiskey Soak. My hair feels great.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 27, 2013)

DCing right now with Darcys Pumpkin seed condish


----------



## uofmpanther (May 27, 2013)

I'm dc'ing with Camille Rose Blue Algae.  It may be too thick for me.  I'll try to remember to edit to add my results


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Doing a "Dry" DC'er under my Wig, Saran Wrap & 2 Plastic Caps with Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er while at work.  

Will come home and rinse about probably use Silk Dreams Destination Hydration as a R/O.


----------



## MGA2013 (May 28, 2013)

Currently under my bonnet dryer DCin with SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 29, 2013)

Been so busy with work and etc but I'm still DC I'm actually under the dryer now doing a 20 minute DC with Kera Minerals before work.


----------



## Nix08 (May 29, 2013)

Did a nice DC with AOWC and giovanni 50:50 over top with a cap for about an hour


----------



## Rozlewis (May 29, 2013)

I can wait to return back home from vacation and was and DC my hair. When I get home on Friday I am planning to Dc with Shea What Deux, after doing a henna treatment.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 29, 2013)

DCing with Beautiful textures rapid repair D.C under heating cap for 15 minutes


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2013)

DC again with Vanilka Silk. 1 hour with heat under a cap.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 30, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> DC again with Vanilka Silk. 1 hour with heat under a cap.



You must not be setting the hair with heat, I can sit under the dryer after roller setting the hair but to do both for a hour nope


----------



## Nix08 (May 30, 2013)

DC yesterday with AORM under a cap and a ball cap


----------



## mschristine (May 30, 2013)

Prepoo for a couple of hours with castor and jojoba oil mix; wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo. DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner with heat for 30 minutes and then leave on for a few hours


----------



## xu93texas (May 30, 2013)

I'm DC now with AO GPB conditioner for 45 minutes-no heat.


----------



## veesweets (May 30, 2013)

DC'ed with Darcy's pumpkin condish for 30 minutes


----------



## kupenda (May 31, 2013)

DCd last night for 20 minutes with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion, no heat. I love that stuff.


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2013)

Washed the front of my hair with Shi scalp detox,back with HQ moisture rich,MD Sweet milk 1hr,HH moisture riser rinse,HH Marshmellow leave-in,SSI coco coffee moisturizer,NH black honey hair cream,NH black honey oil to seal.....Let partial air-dry..Blow dried with MHC soy butter..Hair in 3 large braids......

*I used a lot of moisturizer,because I planed to blow dry..Havent done that in a while....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 31, 2013)

Lita said:


> Washed the front of my hair with Shi scalp detox,back with HQ moisture rush,MD Sweet milk 1hr,HH moisture riser rinse,HH Marshmellow leave-in,NH black honey hair cream,NH black honey oil to seal.....Let partial air-dry..Blow dried with MHC soy butter..Hair in 3 large braids....
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Why you use separate cleansers for front and back? Lita


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Will Steam with:  Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend


----------



## Rozlewis (May 31, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with my Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful DC, Rosemary, and Peppermint oil.


----------



## RegaLady (May 31, 2013)

COwashed and DCing right now with Silk Elements Moisturizing Deep Conditioner sealed with coconut oil for the first 25 mins and AOWR for the second 25 mins.


----------



## Nix08 (May 31, 2013)

Steamed Dc with Millcreek keratin and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Why you use separate cleansers for front and back? Lita



Lilmama1011 Hi! I had a lot of product build-up in the front/gels,gels & more gel..In the back,just basic moisturizer on length/spritz on roots...So I didn't want to over detox the back,I chose regular sulphate poo/back & the front scalp detox...I wash my hair in sections....The back tangles more,so I'm extra careful..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2013)

Prepoo with Okra Reconstructor for an hour, wash with Go Moist then DC with Vanilla Silk and a little Nourish Oil for 90 mkinutes with heat.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 1, 2013)

DC'd yesterday with Paul Mitchell supercharged moisturizer


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 1, 2013)

Dc'd yesterday for 3hrs with:
Elucence extended moisture repair treatment
Yes to carrot pampering conditioner
Tressemme naturals moisture conditioner
Hemp oil
Aloe Vera gel
Vatika frosting oil
Hair feels lush and soft


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 1, 2013)

Deep conditioning with creme of nature argan oil conditioner, just did a protein treatment, I hope it feel like every one else says it feels


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 1, 2013)

DC'd with Kerastase oleo relax slim DC for 2 hours


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 1, 2013)

DC with Slippery elm on dirty hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 1, 2013)

I DC'd overnight with Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque and I haven't gotten around to washing it out yet


----------



## Lexsmarie (Jun 1, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I DC'd overnight with Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Masque and I haven't gotten around to washing it out yet



Hey let me know how you like it. I DC'd overnight with the same conditioner last night. My hair does feel stronger but not really moisturizing. I would score it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Currently pre-poo'ing without heat with GSO and SSI Banana Brûlée.  Will poo and DC under heat with BioHair Care Moroccan/Argan Oil Reconstruct DC.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Im DCing with ORS Replenishing Conditioner and 1oz of EVCO on dry hair.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 2, 2013)

Just finished a DC with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss and some Nourish


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 2, 2013)

Prepooed Friday with cayenne infused olive oil, moringa/lavender/black tea with Cantu shea on top overnight. 

Followed with Wen gardenia green tea and DC'd with Garnier 3-minute undo


----------



## veesweets (Jun 2, 2013)

DC'ed for 1 hour with HV sitrinillah


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 2, 2013)

I pre-pooed with Vatika Oil and now I am conditioning on dry hair with AOGPB. I will steam it in later.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 2, 2013)

Pre poo w/ oil mix
Dc w/ AOHSR for a few hrs


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 3, 2013)

Dc'ed with naturelle grow mango coconut dc for and  hr with heat and one without.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 3, 2013)

argan oil conditioner might be in my cabinet in a few days, it had sooo much slip and it felt soft after i rinsed it out, the slip went away but that's how i knew it was all gone, my SO used it and liked it, mineral oil or not, it out shines a lot of conditioners i have used, i still feel like trashing my conditioners in my stash, idk, but then again it makes me whip up stuff and add stuff to try and make it better...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 4, 2013)

I will be DC'ing tomorrow with Purabody Naturals Chocolate Smoothie for 30 mins to a hour under my soft bonnet dryer and then following up with a cowash using my Slippy Conditioning mix


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> argan oil conditioner might be in my cabinet in a few days, it had sooo much slip and it felt soft after i rinsed it out, the slip went away but that's how i knew it was all gone, my SO used it and liked it, mineral oil or not, it out shines a lot of conditioners i have used, i still feel like trashing my conditioners in my stash, idk, but then again it makes me whip up stuff and add stuff to try and make it better...



lilmama
Thats what I like to do too. Is that the one from Sally's by proclaim?  I dint mind if there's mineral oil in conditioner I just avoid it in leave in products.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 4, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> lilmama
> Thats what I like to do too. Is that the one from Sally's by proclaim?  I dint mind if there's mineral oil in conditioner I just avoid it in leave in products.



mshoneyfly no it's the creme of nature one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

DC'ing with: Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## mschristine (Jun 4, 2013)

Hate that smell my hair has after a relaxer so I washed with Shea moisture retention shampoo and currently DCing with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner and virgin coconut oil for 30 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dced on Sunday with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for about 20 minutes. This stuff smells amaaazing.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 4, 2013)

I currently have qhemet biologics cocoa tree detangling ghee mixed with bask cacao bark deep conditioning hair treat. 

I smell yummy.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2013)

DC with Vanilka Silk for 1 hour...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends w/a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Steaming with MD chamomile & calendula for 30 mins


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 7, 2013)

Last night: Yogurt and honey mixed with conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

DCing with As I Am Deep Conditioner. Hoping I like it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

Just Steamed w/ Claudies Hair Tea Spritz topped with NG Orange and Hibiscus DC


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 9, 2013)

I did a DC overnight with CJ Repair Me


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 9, 2013)

DC'd overnight with elucence moisture benefits condish. It's not my fave moisturizing dc, when this is done I'll likely revisit Kenra MC


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 9, 2013)

Two hour deep condition with QH Cholesterol and oil. Rinsed with Kenra Conditioner. Hair strong and detangled like a dream.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jun 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Dced on Sunday with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for about 20 minutes. This stuff smells amaaazing.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



I've got to get on the Silk Dreams boat. I've heard nothing but rave reviews.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dc overnight w/ QBAOHC


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 9, 2013)

DC with Vanilla Silk for 30 minutes last night after a hot oil treatment with Nourish and a quick wash


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 9, 2013)

Pre-poo/Deep Conditioning with AO GPB (for the past 4 hours, but only because I've been doing other things and kind of forgot about it  )


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 9, 2013)

DC'ing with steam right now using Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2013)

DCing (steaming) with AO HSR


----------



## veesweets (Jun 9, 2013)

DC'ed with SD Shea what deux. Later this week im going to try a simple DC of raw honey, EVCO, and EVOO


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 9, 2013)

Clarified with V05 kiwi shampoo, washed with CD monoi shampoo, detangled with SSI okra reconstructor, deep conditioning now with HQ botanical peppermint dc for an hr with heat and one without heat


----------



## greenbees (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm still in the game!! Just not a faithful poster, sorry 

I deep conditioned today with Silicon Mix. My hair felt crazy good lol


----------



## felic1 (Jun 9, 2013)

dced with vanilla silk with hemp, wheat germ and walnut oil under a steam cap. (improvised with 2 wet towels and two plastic caps under a portable dryer. it was lovely.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 9, 2013)

Shampooed with shea moisture african black soap and DC'd my bang with shea moisture balancing conditioner. Twisted with a lil cobditioner, sealed with oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2013)

DC with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under a cap for 90 minutes. My hair felt wonderful after rinsing.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 10, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Shampooed with shea moisture african black soap and DC'd my bang with shea moisture balancing conditioner. Twisted with a lil cobditioner, sealed with oyin burnt sugar pomade



did it dry your out since it deep cleanses? kupenda


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 10, 2013)

Did a day long DC with AOWC and tea in the roots and Millcreek Keratin on the length.  Later in the day I added giovanni 50:50 and steamed.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> did it dry your out since it deep cleanses? kupenda




Lilmama1011 actually, no. I didnt get the tangly, stuck together feeling I usually get with standard shampoos. I massaged it into my scalp for about two minutes and rinsed with room temp water. My hair felt good. Clean but not stripped or dry. Smelled nice too


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2013)

DCing with AOHSR on dry hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

Will Overnight after Hendigo with either Slippery Elm or Herbal Blends.  Not sure which.erplexed


----------



## mschristine (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't wait on my aphogee products...gotta wash this hair tonight. Pre poo for a hour with castor/jojoba mix, protein treatment with a egg and oils for about 15 minutes, shampoo with Nexxus humectress shampoo and Shea moisture shampoo...DC with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner for 30 minutes under my heating cap

ETA: I was out of my ORS conditioner. Currently DCing with Elasta QP DPR 11+ for 25 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

greenbees that's ok, I'm the host and I've been getting bad with posting myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Overnight after Hendigo with either *Slippery Elm *or Herbal Blends. Not sure which.erplexed


 
Ended up using this under my Wig w/Saran Wrap & x2 Plastic Caps


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 11, 2013)

AOWC and a tea blend on my ng and length of my hair with Giovanni 50:50 over top on the length.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2013)

On Sunday, I DC'ed with a mixture of Duo Tek Protein Treatment, Keracare Super Reconstructor, and Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor for 20 minutes followed by 1 hour of Design Essentials Stimulations Moisturizing Conditioner. It was Awesome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 11, 2013)

About to DC w/ heat (soft bonnet dryer) using Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed w/ oils, honey and glycerin on top of the CC's Naturals Marshmallow and Burdock root Hair Tea and Cowash using my slippy rinsing conditioning mix


----------



## Jewell (Jun 12, 2013)

DC'ing today with garlic deep conditioner or Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque topped with grapeseed oil. Rinse out will be Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Conditioner. Leave-in will be Mane 'n Tail conditioner and pure, food-grade coconut oil. Love it as my sealant.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 13, 2013)

DC with Vanilla Silk for 30 minutes last night


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 13, 2013)

Steamed Dc'd with:
Dermorganic intensive masque
Burdock root powder
Grapeseed oil
Jojoba oil
Babbasu oil
Evco
Agave nectar
Black castor oil
Sesame oil
Hair is super soft


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 13, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Steamed Dc'd with:
> Dermorganic intensive masque
> Burdock root powder
> Grapeseed oil
> ...



YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 14, 2013)

I will be DCing overnight or for a few long hours tonight. It will be with Aussie 3 Min Deep and EVCO.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2013)

Sigh........dc'ing on clean, naked hair. I cleansed with  terressentials on one half and mud puddle on the other. 

I am dc'ing with QBctdg and bask Cacao bark.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh and I am over everything today. I will be sleeping in this DC. Overnight it is.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Getting ready to Steam with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2013)

I plan to wash tonight and DC with Herbal Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Brownie518

Oh...So You Using Herbal Blends tonight too uh?.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Oh...So You Using Herbal Blends tonight too uh?.....


IDareT'sHair

Yes I am ...you know that's my joint. Love it!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

@Brownie518

Yeah-Yeah! It is all that. 

I can't decide which one I like 'better' between that one & the Slippery Elm......

And that's ALWAYS a Good Thing.

I still have to try out the Chamomile, Aloe & Burdock or is it the Aloe & somethin'???

Now I'm 'tempted' to try the Orang & Hibiscus


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2013)

I looove the Chamomile and the orange hibiscus, too!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *I looove the Chamomile and the orange hibiscus, too!!!!*


 
Brownie518

I don't want that "Orange" to jack me up, so I may hafta' opt for the Coconut Water & Mango instead.erplexed

Oh, the other one I have is the Aloe & Avocado.

btw: I'm really lovin' AV's Babob & Burdock Root Oil.  And happeh I got x2 bottles


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2013)

Girl I can't wait to get buyin!!! I'm ready...


----------



## LexiDior (Jun 14, 2013)

checking in after taking out my braids!! DCing with Profectiv Mega Growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour. Forgot how good this stuff smells! It defines my curls and also provides some slip for light detangling. I like it better then the RCA. Both work well, but VS has a lot more slip and goes on smoother. Need to repurchase since I ran out just now.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> I plan to wash tonight and DC with Herbal Blends.



I like Herbal Blends for how it works...the smell is :meh: I'm a fan of yummy scents

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 15, 2013)

DC'ing with Mizani Moisturefuse, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 15, 2013)

Dry DCing with AO HSR


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 15, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Oh and I am over everything today. I will be sleeping in this DC. Overnight it is.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Um, that was too much moisture. That is what I do after henna. I should have used aohsr or something. I just rinsed out (protein) bask vanilla whiskey after 45 minutes and everything is okay. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2013)

DC'd with Herbal Blends for 90 minutes under a cap...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 16, 2013)

Doing a long dc under my cap with aowc, coffee,  tea and oil in my roots.  Aobc on my length and Giovanni 50:50 over top.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 16, 2013)

Pre poo w/ regular castor oil & JBCO under steamer for 39 min 
Dc w/ AOSHR for 30 min under steamer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2013)

DC'd with Darcy's pumpkin seed condish overnight


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 17, 2013)

Tonight I did a DC with Mocha Silk Infusion followed up with some Shea What Deux after a prepoo with some rosemary oil and nourish (yumm)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Fri. I prepoo'd w/ Amla/Brahmi/Vatika Oil overnight and most of Sun.
Sat. I DC'd with ORS Replenishing Condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Cinnamon


----------



## kupenda (Jun 18, 2013)

DC'd sunday night with shea moisture balancing conditioner and oil while detangling for 15 minutes


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2013)

DC last night with Black Vanilla Smoothie. Used a cap, sat under dryer for 15 min, then wrapped it in a towel and let it sit for 90 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 18, 2013)

DC'd with AOBC and Giovanni 50:50


----------



## mschristine (Jun 18, 2013)

Washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, used aphogee 2 min reconstructor in the shower with my plastic cap for 5 minutes and now I'm air drying... My scalp feels so much better


----------



## veesweets (Jun 18, 2013)

DC'ed with SD shea what deux for 45 mins, no heat


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 18, 2013)

DC'd on dry hair with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture then co-washed it out with the same condish


----------



## billyne (Jun 18, 2013)

Dc'd Monday with joicos moisture recovery balm.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dc with tea and aowc on my ng and aoin on the length of my hair with cedarwood oil on my ends.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc with tea and aowc on my ng and aoin on the length of my hair with cedarwood oil on my ends.


 
Nix08 hat does Cedarwood oil do?


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

AlliCat in a book I just read it said that it prevents split ends.   I have some here so why not try it.   I hate trimming so if this works. ..bonus


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 19, 2013)

DC'd with Silicon Mix Bambu


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2013)

DC'd for 8 hours on dry hair with Aussie most


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 19, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DC'd for 8 hours on dry hair with Aussie most



lamaria211 do you think it has slip to you?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

AlliCat said:


> DC'd with Silicon Mix Bambu



Love this stuff! AlliCat


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> lamaria211 do you think it has slip to you?



I used this stuff once (still got a full bottle)... I didn't love it.  It wasn't as moisturizing as I thought it would be.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I used this stuff once (still got a full bottle)... I didn't love it.  It wasn't as moisturizing as I thought it would be.



DominicanBrazilian I don't like it either and I hear it has slip usually conditioners with slip i love and I don't remember having slip, going to have to revisit it probably this weekend if not I'm going to get tresemme naturals. I like the ors banana and bamboo conditioner(it has excellent slip and leaves hair soft after rinsing) but i don't want to have to keep paying 2.00 per packet everytime when tresemme is like 5 dollars and you get a big bottle and heard it has great sop and makes hair soft


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> DominicanBrazilian I don't like it either and I hear it has slip usually conditioners with slip i love and I don't remember having slip, going to have to revisit it probably this weekend if not I'm going to get tresemme naturals. I like the ors banana and bamboo conditioner(it has excellent slip and leaves hair soft after rinsing) but i don't want to have to keep paying 2.00 per packet everytime when tresemme is like 5 dollars and you get a big bottle and heard it has great sop and makes hair soft



Is the ORS a protein?  I see it all the time, but I never pay much attention to it.  Or is it only moisture?  I actually think I have a packet in my arsenal.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2013)

I always forget to post in here. I tried the ORS conditioner again. I thought I loved this stuff. But I had to put it in my giveaway box.

Opened my As I Am Deep Conditioner. It softens my hair without heat. I definitely like that. It doesn't smooth it like the AO Blue Chamomile. But it is still good. Not very many things soften my hair without heat. It is a nice backup.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight with the Curl Junkie Curl Rehab in Strawberry scent.  I didn't like it before, but, this time, my hair feels soft instantly after application.  We shall see how it feels tomorrow when I wake up


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 21, 2013)

DC'ing w/ NG's Orange and Hibiscus DC over top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> lamaria211 do you think it has slip to you?



I love Aussie Moist it has great slip and is really moisturizing. i even use it after a protein treatment


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2013)

DCing on dry hair overnight with EVOCO!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2013)

My last DC was sunday just past and I used Affirm 5 in 1 mixed with Keracare Creme Humecto for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Is the ORS a protein? I see it all the time, but I never pay much attention to it. Or is it only moisture? I actually think I have a packet in my arsenal.


 
I believe it is a mild protein conditioner.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 22, 2013)

DC'ing with neutral protein, Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa for the last 4 hours.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Steamed for 30mins with NG herbal blend.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2013)

DC'd today for 6 hours with SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oil blend on my scalp, AOWC on my ng, cedar wood oil on my ends and Giovanni 50:50 on my length for an overnight dc


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 23, 2013)

Deep conditioned with Vanilla Silk for 30 minutes


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 23, 2013)

I DC today with Nairobi Humecta-Sil for an 45 w/out heat and 15 minutes w/heat.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 23, 2013)

Per poo w/ vatika coconut oil under the steamer
Dc w/ SM purification masque under the steamer


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2013)

DC with Herbal Blends for 2 hours...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 23, 2013)

Currently DC'in w/ steam with a mixture of the B.A.S.K Cacao Bark & Yam Nectar DC's. I also added a spoon full of castor oil, hempseed oil and glycerin on top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz.


----------



## ronie (Jun 23, 2013)

Steamed for 20 mns with claudies deep moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 23, 2013)

DC'ing without heat using my mix of shea moisture masque, Wen 613, cassia, SAA powder, honey, evoo, jojoba oil and Vitamin E oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 23, 2013)

Dc'ing without heat for an hour with:
Tresemme natural conditioner
Raw Agave nectar
Black castor oil
Peppermint e.o
evco
Acv
Vo5 kiwi conditioner


----------



## karenjoe (Jun 24, 2013)

I have so many new things 
I'm getting confused Old School
Olive oil w cholesterol( protein or moisturizer
cholesterol ( protein or moisturizer)
Patene conditioner( protein or moisturizer)
Motions products? any protein in them? 
shea Butter( protein in it ? 
black soap( protein or moisturizer)


  I use my trusty old heat cap w all of these


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 24, 2013)

DC'd yesterday with the last of the Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup mixed with Vatika Frosting and AOHSR. I went under the dryer for 30mins. My hair felt so soft.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dcing with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends DC under a heat therapy wrap. :Lick:


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 24, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DC'd today for 6 hours with SD Vanilla Silk



Wow! Six hours? Is your hair not over moisturized? I mean, that VS is no joke. Love the stuff. lamaria211


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dc with tresemme naturals under the dryer for ten minutes, felt soft until water touched it, but was more moisturizing than expected. I need to stop trying new regimens, I had had tangles and lost lots of hair  I'm not sure if i need to relax or the fact i didn't do the four sections i usually do. I did two sections and had a part in the middle and pushed both sides to the back. I was going to relax but really don't want to so will do my four sections again and if its the same outcome i will relax the following week


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow! Six hours? Is your hair not over moisturized? I mean, that VS is no joke. Love the stuff. lamaria211



No I've never had over moisturized hair, though i probably wouldnt mind. plus SD VS has a little protein in it so I think that could help it to not make my hair mushy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

DC'ing with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock & Cinnamon


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dc'd with tea and AOWC on my ng, millcreek keratin on my length with Giovanni 50:50 over then layered with agave syrup and a shea/rice bran oil mix.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

DCd with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner under heat cap for 1 hour. My hair seems to like it but can't wait to try the AO Island Naturals.


----------



## TrueSugar (Jun 26, 2013)

Dc with kbb  Luscious Locks Hair Mask. I really need to get back on this!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 26, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dc with tea and AOWC. ..


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2013)

Did a super soak (pre) early today with-Yucca & Baobab mist/HH wild grow oil 1hr.....Washed with Naturelle grow herbal cleansing cream...Blue Roze Coffee rhosaul Dc 2hrs,rinsed with HCHL Hibiscus con cream..SSI Coco coffee leave-in,Soultincals fluff moisturizer on length,CC Naturals Hibiscus cream in ends & sealed with cream/coco oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Currently DC'ing with SSI Okra... O.M.G.  First time using this conditioner and as soon as I put it on I felt what everyone's been saying.   It feels so good on my hair.  I can't wait to wash it out and rollerset my hair.  DC'ing for 30 minutes, no heat.  ✌


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc with tea and AOWC. ..



Nix08

I know your hair is going to be super lush when your done. That combo sound delish!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 27, 2013)

DCing without heat using Nubian Heritage monoi and tamanu deep masque (keratin) with shea moisture detangler (veg protein) on top. I sprayed my tea mix in the roots before applying dc


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jun 27, 2013)

DC with Chocolate Bliss last night


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 27, 2013)

DC'd on dry hair last night w/ AOHSR.


----------



## mschristine (Jun 27, 2013)

Currently prepooing with castor oil on my scalp and coconut oil on my hair for a few hours, washing with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, using the 2 minute reconstructor for about 5-10 minutes in the shower and then Elasta QP DPR 11+ under the heating cap for about 25 minutes..spa day for my hair


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Yes it was yummy  Now I'm dc'ing with Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

I DC last night with AO GPB conditioner for several hours.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 28, 2013)

DC'ed with Claudies Avocado Intense DC over top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz for 1 hour under my soft bonnet dryer


----------



## felic1 (Jun 28, 2013)

DominicanBraziian82 Was your okra experience on dry hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

Steaming: Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock & Cinnamon over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oiled my scalp,  tea to dampen my hair and aorm for a steamed dc.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 28, 2013)

Dc'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk on clean wet hair. Planning to do a protein treatment with Mocha Silk next weekend


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 28, 2013)

DC with Giovanni smooth as silk dc


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm dc'ing overnight with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful Deep Conditioner.  It smells wonderful, and it is thick; but the back of my hands are dry, which is usually not a good sign.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just deep conditioned with biotin mills creek protein conditioner for ten minutes, about to clarify with my V05 kiwi and deep condition with tresemme naturals mixed with vitamin E oil which is mixed with multiple oils anyway with some more added coconut oil(just found out our coconut oil makes my hair slightly crunchy and some honey and this time I'm in my four sections and will rinse and detangle under running water, I have a feeling I'm going to have a goof session this time around, unlike last time (roll eyes) i have to keep pushing my stretch until before we go to Vegas, I want to have a fresh relaxer


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 29, 2013)

Dcing with SD vanilla and BASK whisky.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 29, 2013)

Darcy's Botanicals deep conditioning mask.

Last Tuesday I used curl Junkie curl rehab.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Atdow71 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dc w/ steam 45 min AOWC
Steamed castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

@uofmpanther

Keep me posted on your experience w/BM DC'er


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - It did not wow me, but I'm going to give it another try.  Usually I spritz my hair with more liquid before I DC overnight, so that may be part of it.  Or it is just too thick.  I like medium creamy.  This is super thick, almost like a butter.

Actually, now that I've said that, if it doesn't work as a deep, I may try it as a twisting butter...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

@uofmpanther

I really liked it when I tried it very early on (like when it first came out). 

I liked it because I thought of it more like a balance of Protein & Moisture.

I need to try it again.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 30, 2013)

Did an overnight prepoo/HOT with a mix of EVCO & hemp seed oil. DC'ed today for 1 hour with HV sitrinillah


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dc with tea oil blend on my scalp and Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 30, 2013)

DC'ing (protein treatment + prepoo) with ORS Hair Mayonnaise and some oils mixed in: grapeseed, JBCO, jojoba and vitamin E.

Think I'm gonna start adding oils to my DC's again. It will help stretch the conditioner, add nourishment to my hair, and help me use up extra oils.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

DC'in w/ steam using Claudies Avocado Intense Dc w/ added Jojoba oil, Argan oil, Rice Bran oil, Macadamia Oil, Glycerin and Agave Nectar on top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DC'in w/ steam using Claudies Avocado Intense Dc w/ added Jojoba oil, Argan oil, Rice Bran oil, Macadamia Oil, Glycerin and Agave Nectar on top of Claudies Hair Tea Spritz



EnExitStageLeft That sounds delicious!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm pre-pooing with Vatika oil now. I really need to do the Komaza Protein treatment and steam in a moisturizing DC tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2013)

DCing on dry hair with AO HSR.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jul 1, 2013)

Clarified with Pureology and DCing now with Vanilla Silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Will Steam with Bel Nouvo over a cup of Columbia Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

6 months to go! 

DC'ing with Millcreek Biotin..love this stuff


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> 6 months to go!
> 
> DC'ing with Millcreek Biotin..love this stuff



Are you going to use a moisturizing deep conditioner after?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Are you going to use a moisturizing deep conditioner after?


Lilmama1011 nope. ..the Millcreek protein conditioners are very moisturizing.   I will cowash as usual after (where I do an oil/tea/coffee and coconut milk rinse).


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

It was njoy who first turned me onto them. .she used this one daily for cowashing.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Lilmama1011 nope. ..the Millcreek protein conditioners are very moisturizing.   I will cowash as usual after (where I do an oil/tea/coffee and coconut milk rinse).



I have to follow up with a moisturizing one, doesn't moisturize my hair at all but I think the cowash you do balances it off


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

DCing with AO Island Naturals. It's the first time I am using it. It definitely softens my hair. I was able to finger detangle as soon as I smoothed it on. Not sure if it smooths my hair like the AO Blue Chamomile. I will have to buy another bottle of AOBC and do a side by side comparison. It would be great if they are comparable. It is easier for me to get the Island Naturals from the Vitamin Shoppe. AOBC is hard to come by.

Only doing 30 minutes under my heat cap since it is mid-week. Still need an hour or more to style it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

faithVA island naturals is another of my favorites  I prefer it to gpb personally.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @faithVA island naturals is another of my favorites I prefer it to gpb personally.


 
I am hoping I like it. It smells like something is burning though  I kept looking around the kitchen for what was burning and realized it was my head


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2013)

faithVA...lol  Yes it smells awful


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

DC with SD razzberry coconut affair (sample I got awhile back from supergirl) and I loveeeeeee it!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anybody use the raspberry as a leave in?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2013)

I spent 5 days in Jamaica with my husband and the heat dried out my hair something terrible. it felt good to DC tonight with Shea What Deux, 1 tbsp Manuka Honey, a few drops of Peppermint, and Rosemary oils.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 3, 2013)

About to DC w/ Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor on top of Claudies Hair Tea SPritz for an hour with my soft bonnet dryer


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 4, 2013)

DCing overnight with ORS replenishing DC


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

I DC today with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture under my hood dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> About to DC w/ Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor on top of Claudies Hair Tea SPritz for an hour with my soft bonnet dryer



Dang it girl, that Nutrafix is good to. Thanks for posting. I forgot about this stuff


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Dang it girl, that Nutrafix is good to. Thanks for posting. I forgot about this stuff



xu93texas

Girl I forgot I had it. I found it hidin' lol. I decided to use it since I used heat last wash day.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 4, 2013)

Another spa day for my hair..prepooing with castor and jojoba oil on my scalp and some conditioners I'm trying to get rid of on my hair for a few hours; wash with aphogee for damaged hair and then aphogee 2 minute reconstructor in the shower for about 10 minutes


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going to do a deep with Bee Mine Bee-U-tiful, but i may mix it with something.  I'm having a hard time deciding, which is why i haven't started my wash routine yet

ETA: I ended up deep conditioning under my heat cap after shampooing.  Worked out better than the first time, but still not what I expected.  I expected HG status for the price.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 4, 2013)

Haaaaaaa!

It is going to be rainy! Yay! No pressure to do anything. Rainy and cold! Yay! Movies, games and dc!

I will dc with something yummy after I use Njoys growth oil. 

I think I will go with MC keratin with Nutrafix on top.  Rinse. Followed by curl junkie rehab for another couple of hours! 

Maybe I will try a tea rinse. I am too excited to play in my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

DC'ing with Bel Nouvo over a cup of Coffee


----------



## kupenda (Jul 5, 2013)

Dc'd overnight with Hairveda Sitrinillah on Wednesday.  Springy coils and happy curls! Kinks weren't hard to finger detangle. Good product!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

kupenda

That will probably always be my *Heart* 

I love Sitrinillah. 

Even though I stray (big time) it is a forever FAV.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2013)

Went to dd's soccer but before I left I dampened my hair with tea then used aorm and put on a cap.  Now that I'm home I think I will add Giovanni 50:50 then steam for a bit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2013)

DC with Vanilla Silk, under a cap, 1 hour


----------



## kupenda (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair im interested in getting a jar or two. I like the consistency. I like that I didnt have to use heat to make it work. Smells good. Rinses nicely. All of my textures responded positively. I really like it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dcing w/Sitrinillah under a plastic cap and scarf for a couple hours.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey yall! I'm still DCing at least  2x a week and loving it. Will be back to update what I use today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 6, 2013)

Dcing with a mix of bee mine and banana pudding.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deep conditioning with Aussie moist mixed with honey and mixture of vitamin e oil and many other oils including the coconut oil for about 10 to 15 min under the dryer


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Omg! I had an AMAZING wash. Makes me think why I never like Aussie moist in the first place. I rinse it out under the water and combed and it was very easy being that I'm over four month+ post relaxer and then I applied it on top of the hair and combed under the water and it glided so well I seriously couldn't feel any hair while combing. Because i trying to use up my stash i use globs but i might be repurchasing Aussie again. And being that I have hard water, my hair was still soft after rinsing it  LOOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe I didn't like it before because I didn't comb hair under the water within and probably combed the conditioner through before rinsing and lost lots of hairs i will continue to wash my hair in four sections even if I have a fresh relaxer, it works for me, I'm not able to be posting no more bad wash days (fingers crossed)


----------



## felic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow... Is the Bee Mine conditioner with banana pudding the way it comes or did you add something to it? Thank you.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jul 6, 2013)

DCing with Giovanni Smooth as Silk DC


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

DC'ing with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture and Nairobi Humecta-Sil under hood dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2013)

Did an overnight DC with Aubrey Organics Camomile Luxurious volumizing conditioner - root to tip with a shea butter/rice bran oil mix overtop.  I am slowly but surely falling in love with that AO conditioner.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 7, 2013)

DCing with Miss Jessie's Super SweetBack treatment . This stuff is so thick


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 7, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DCing with Miss Jessie's Super SweetBack treatment . This stuff is so thick



Do you love this stuff lamaria211?  I used it once and hated it!  I used it on my son though when he had long curls and his hair loved it.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 7, 2013)

DCing with Shea Moisture black soap purification masque. The smell is a little bit sickeningly sweet but the product is so moisturizing!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 7, 2013)

Just DC'd with Salerm Wheat Germ Mask for 15 minutes under my conditioning cap. I will air dry and bun.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 7, 2013)

DCed yesterday with something im trying to use up, cant recall what it is but its protein based. I think it was K Pak......


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 7, 2013)

Curently DC'ing with a mix of Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Silicon Mix  I finished the jar of SM and although I love this product and have 3 more jars (including the babmu and protein de pearla versions), it felt good to throw out an empty jar


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jul 7, 2013)

DCing with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion and will follow with Shea What Deux


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 7, 2013)

Dc'd with: AOHSR, dulhan organic henna powder, honey, avocado oil for 4hrs without heat. Hair is so soft and strong.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dc w/ Edens body work jojoba monoi dc under. Shower cap for a few hrs.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 7, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> DCing with Shea Moisture black soap purification masque. The smell is a little bit sickeningly sweet but the product is so moisturizing!!



OMG!!  This stuff is the BOMB!!
I DCd for about 3 hours and rinsed (used the poo too). I let my hair dry with no product. Its never been this soft!  It feels clean and you can see the moisture!!  It still looks like its wet!

I gotta stock up on this stuff!


----------



## billyne (Jul 7, 2013)

Dc'd with joico moisture therapy


----------



## felic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

NG burdock and aloe with hemp and walnut oil. Steamed an hour!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2013)

Dry DCed with BFH Pistachio. Very hydrating but the design of that bottle just frustrates me.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Was supposed to DC with Bask Cacaco Bark but changed my mind when I felt my hair. I felt I needed a light protein so I DC'd with MD Coconut Creme Condish w/ heat for 15 mins.

For got to add I brewed a tea (chamomile/Fenugreek/Marshmallow Root/Slippery Elm/ Vatika Oil/AVJ) and put the dc on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

DC'ing with: Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 9, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Do you love this stuff lamaria211?  I used it once and hated it!  I used it on my son though when he had long curls and his hair loved it.



I loved it


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 9, 2013)

Bask whiskey vanilla repairitive soak for an hour or so.

Dc'ing with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 10, 2013)

Dc'd tonight with Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner. This stuff is the bomb.com


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dc'd with tea and Aubrey organics island naturals.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 11, 2013)

DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2013)

DC with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair, one hour under a plastic cap.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 11, 2013)

I need to wash my hair tonight.....my scalp is super dirty. Sticking to this aphogee regimen for a while. Pre poo with castor oil, washing with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and then aphogee 2 min reconstructor in the shower for about 10 minutes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Dcing with small amount of HQ peppermint and SD avocado and coconut oil.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dc'd this afternoon w/ bask cacaco bark for 30 mins w/ heat.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I'm under the dryer now with a 2step treatment in my hair but of course I'll be DC with Nexxus Humectress for 30 minutes once I rinse this out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

DC'ing with:

Under my MASTEX Heat Cap with: b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla
Under will under under my dryer with: Bel Nouvo DC'er


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> DC'ing with:
> 
> Under my MASTEX Heat Cap with: b.a.s.k. Whiskey Vanilla
> Under will under under my dryer with: Bel Nouvo DC'er



I really like the vanilla whiskey. Is it better under heat.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

HanaKuroi

I've only tried it under heat.  Mastex or Hooded Dryer.  I haven't tried it with Steam tho'.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm up in here!  I'll be using ORS Replenishing Pak.  Are we saying minimal times for the conditioning?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm DC'ing overnight with Shealoe Ultra moisturizing Cocoa Aloe Deep Conditioner


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 13, 2013)

Dc'ed w/ steam last night Using Aubrey Organics over top of Red Rooibus Tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 13, 2013)

Overnight DC with AORM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm DC'ing overnight with Shealoe Ultra moisturizing *Cocoa Aloe Deep Conditioner*


 
uofmpanther

What do you think of this one?  I bought it for cowashing along with the SheaAloe Conditioner.  

How did you think the CocoAloe performed as a DC'er?

You are speaking of Koils By Nature right?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Yup, the Koils by Nature.  I really liked it!  Next time she has a sale, I may repurchase it and the leave-in.  My hair felt great and so did the back of my hands.

(Because my hair is low-normal porosity, I use the back of my hands to determine how a conditioner will make my hair feel.  If my hands feel soft when I rinse it off, usually, so will my hair.  There is a website that explains why, but I can't find it right now.)

ETA:  Here is the website.  Go down to the tip under Conditioners and it tells you the test for low porosity vs. high porosity - http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18...ally-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

uofmpanther

Nice Research Sis.  Thanks for sharing.  That's some good information.

And also thanks for the review on KBN.  I hate I passed up that last Sale, but I haven't used any of the products I bought during the last 2 Sales.

I haven't read many reviews on the Cocoaloe DC'er, so I was glad to see someone else has/had it.

The Leave-In gets Great Reviews too, but I like a liquid leave-in vs a Creamy Leave-In.  Chile....that Butter Lawdhammercy!

I did like the Oil.  But oil is oil is oil.  It was a nice weight.

I want to try her ACV Rinse at some point and another Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

@uofmpanther

After reading a bit of this, I see why/how I was able to completely correct/overcome my overly/high porosity hair by Steaming and DC'ing with Heat.

I always use Heat for my DC'ers whether it be Steam, Heat Cap or Dryer. 

There is a lot of good scientific information in the link you posted regarding Porosity and porosity issues.

I hope those struggling with Porosity issues will take the time to Click on that Link.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> uofmpanther
> 
> Nice Research Sis.  Thanks for sharing.  That's some good information.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair  - Now you have me wanting to try more off her products!   I need her to hurry up with the next sale.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2013)

DCing right now using heat with KeraCare Humecto, SSI honey rinse, raw honey and EVOCO


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bout to dc with Hask placenta for extremely damaged hair (protein treatment) for 15 minutes, wash and deep condition with giovonni 50/50 conditioner for 15 minutes and put tresemme on top to add slip and rinse out under water


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 13, 2013)

Currently Dcing with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under Hair Therapy Wrap for about an hour while I do this homework. Feels great.

I have recognized that I am addicted to taking care of my hair...I love washing it, Dcing, putting in my leave ins, and M&Sing every other day.  I like using different products too. I'm lucky that my hair is not too picky.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 13, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with a mix of Mizani Hydrafuse, Mizani Kerafuse, and raw Manuka honey.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2013)

DC again with Silk Dreams Razz. One hour under a cap, no heat.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 13, 2013)

Just washed.  Under dryer w/ conditioner now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC with As I Am Hydrating Conditioner. It's nice but I won't repurchase. It softens my hair but it doesn't smooth it like AO BC. Now that it's gone I get to try the HQ conditioners.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 13, 2013)

DCing with SD Mocha Silk under the dryer. Will follow with Qhemet Moringa tree


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jul 13, 2013)

20 minutes with Silk Dreams VS DC ...used a little Shea What Deux as a leave-in


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2013)

I DC with AO GPB conditioner on dry hair for 20 minutes and used Giovanni Deeper Moisture for 20 minutes after shampoo.


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2013)

Yesterday-Did a pre with Yonobe-pre treatment,Washed Pomade shops-Cafe Coffee poo,NBD-Ayurvedic tea rinse,Right side Yonobe-Amla & Nettle Dc mask 1hr30 min,Left side Heritage-Pink Grapfruit Dc 1hr30min,BF Olive drench rinse,As I Am-leave-in,Serenzo Burdock moisture cream,heritage tutti fruity on ends,Heritage wild grow oil applied to scalp & used to seal ends...Hair is in 6 braids/air dry..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't plan to but did an overnight deep condition with HE HH and Wen 613. Hair feels lush.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 14, 2013)

Overnight tea spritz( nettle, black & avg) under Edens be jojoba & monoi dc,AOHSR& JBCO.  Steamed this morning.  My hair was soft & tangle free.  I think I'm going o use this combo every weekend.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 14, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with bask cacao bark dc for two hrs. One with heat one without


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 14, 2013)

Ooooooo,

My hair was mad at me! I hadn't cowshed or anything since the 9th. No water, no dc. 

Dc'ing with curl junkie curl rehab coconut hibiscus. Going to leave it on for 2 hours.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## cutenss (Jul 14, 2013)

I DC'd yesterday under my new heating cap for 30 minutes with SM Purification Mask, and Eva NYC Soften Up Conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 15, 2013)

Annnd I am sorry to say this but darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner and I are breaking up. The same issues I was having, I had the two previous times I used it as a dc. Increased shedding and a few 'c's which I never see anymore. I looked back in my notes and now I remember why I set this aside. I wanted to post this here as a reminder to myself.

This is what I get for trying to use up stuff before I move. Stick to what works and don't change up.

The Curl Junkie is turning it around. I will dc again today with Curl Junkie if my shipment gets here.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## veesweets (Jul 15, 2013)

Gonna DC later with HV sitrinillah for an hour


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Saturday I DC'd for 1hr with MD's seaweed and rice with a conditioner cap since my steamer died


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

DCing with SD Shea What! Deux


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

DC'in w/ heat using Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding on top of Red Rooibus Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

DC'ing with: Bel Nouvo's JBCO & Haitian CO DC'er under Heat Cap!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 16, 2013)

Dc'ing tonight with KeraCare Humecto under my conditioning cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dcing with Queen Helen cholesterol under a heating cap for 15 mins


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 17, 2013)

Deep conditioning with quantum conditioner over night (don't like it but using it up) mixed with my usual honey and coconut oil. My hair felt soft before even putting it in so I know my hair is going to be soooooo soft no matter what


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

I co-washed today with Tresemme Natural and DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm. I did a final rinse with Roux PC.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2013)

Dc'd with Hq The Slip

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jul 18, 2013)

Prepooing with castor oil on my hair and scalp, shampooing with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, do a reconstructor with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for about 5 minutes in the shower and then DC with Elasta QP DPR for 25 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## felic1 (Jul 18, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl....my condolences regarding your loss. I know you are hurt. Sincerely hoping for a rapid replacement


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 18, 2013)

Dcing again with the slip so I can do a twistout.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Jul 18, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl....my condolences regarding your loss. I know you are hurt. Sincerely hoping for a rapid replacement


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 18, 2013)

felic1 Thanks the replacement is on its way.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 18, 2013)

Did a chicoro prepoo with hazelnut and safflower oil. Then coconut oil. Next time I will use cocoveda instead of the coconut oil. 

I decided I was too tired to wash with the cocoveda shampoo bar. I decided to apply a dc on top instead. I slathered on Curl Junkie coconut and hibiscus. I am under a cap and watching the new Bruce Willis Die Hard Movie with my aching feet propped up. I will leave this on a couple of hours.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 18, 2013)

Quantum sucks @ss. It gave me slip when in my hair though, but the results after rinsing out no:no:


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't wait to use up the glob if bs


----------



## veesweets (Jul 19, 2013)

DC'ed with SD shea what deux for 1 hour, no heat


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

DC'd with NG chamomile and burdock for 3 hrs, no heat.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 19, 2013)

Dc'd 1 hour with Nub Her hemp & tamanu dc for keratin then about 3 hours with purification masque :lovve!:  My texturized hair is in heaven!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2013)

Do an overnight DC with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll be DCing with Silk Dreams Razz again later tonight. Coffee underneath, with a cap, for one hour.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Mizani Moisturefuse, Manuka Raw Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

DC'ed with NG intense mask as a prepoo with tea and cocojbco underneathe


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 20, 2013)

DC'd for 1hr with NG Mango & coconut water under a conditioning cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2013)

DC'd for 30 mins using heat with KeraPro Restorative treatment


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dc'd w/black &nettle tea under Eden bodywork jojoba & monoi dc, AOHSR, JBCO under a cap & my bonnet.  Not sure how long I'll leave it in for.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

I Dc today with SSI Okra Hair Repair for 30 minutes followed by 30 minutes of SSI Rich Moisture Masque over a tea rinse for 30 minutes.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 21, 2013)

DCing with SD Vanilla Silk under a plastic cap, no heat. Been about 3 hours. Cant decide if I feel like rinsing now or later. Not looking forward to the detangling session tho


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 21, 2013)

About to DC with Silicon Mix Bambu


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 21, 2013)

I dc'd overnight with Darcy's botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner.  It is much thicker than I thought it would be.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Didn't have time to steam so opted for something that packs a powerful punch with little to no heat -- AO Honey Suckle Rose


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jul 21, 2013)

Vanilla Silk for 20 minutes


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 22, 2013)

Last night's combo of a 1 hour DC (Silicon Mix Bambu) and a follow-up instant conditioner (Agardir Daily Moisturizing Shampoo) made my hair feel soo silky and soft today. The rat tail comb glided through to make detangling and parting with a small tooth comb effortless on my leave out only (usually it's a struggle at 12 weeks post and underprocessed roots from previous touch up, and I would never run a fine tooth comb through the rest of my hair). The rest of my hair is still cornrowed, going on week 3 with no issues. The Silicon Mix may just be my HG deep conditioner because it has a thinner consistency and spreads more easily


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Applied my NJoy oil and dcing with HQ honey pineapple

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 22, 2013)

My new steamer arrived today :superbanana: so I steamed with DB pumpkin conditioner for 1hr.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2013)

what a great feeling curlyhersheygirl!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dcing with SD Mocha Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes. Will follow this up with SD Shea What! Deux for about an hour under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> what a great feeling curlyhersheygirl!



divachyk Yes it is.


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I was wondering if its too late to start posting here? I discovered the forum a few weeks ago.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Luprisi...I am not running this thread, however you are the next contestant on this deep conditioning challenge!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with:  MyHoneyChild Olive You


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Currently DC'ing HV Strinilah under heating cap for 30 minutes (first time using this!).  I also had a steam session before I washed.


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 23, 2013)

@ felic1 thanks!!! I'm super excited with my HHJ and have seen an improvement already in less than 2 months!

Yesterday I DC with keracare humecto mixed with oils and honey for 2 hours ( no heat)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with NJoy's oil and put some SD's RCA on the length. I will let this marinate for a couple hours. RCA is thick, but I like the way it weighs my hair down and makes my curls pop. Will rinse everything out probably in the morning...


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 25, 2013)

DCing with SD Avocado butter


----------



## kupenda (Jul 25, 2013)

DC'd for one hour with my baby daddy AOGPB. I got the original since they didnt have lavender and ylang ylang. Did it for an hour, no heat, on dry hair under a plastic cap. Woo! Curls and coils everywhere were coming out the woodwork. Even my wavy patch got excited. I love that stuff


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2013)

Luprisi - Welcome!!

DC'd for one hour under a cap with Ynobe Amla Nettle DC. First time using this. My hair was soooooo soft when I rinsed it!!


----------



## mschristine (Jul 25, 2013)

Currently prepooing with castor and grapeseed oil, gonna wash with aphogee for damaged hair and then Shea moisture retention shampoo, then I'll DC with Elasta QP DPR 11+ for about 30-45 minutes underneath my heating cap


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2013)

Luprisi said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum and I was wondering if its too late to start posting here? I discovered the forum a few weeks ago.



Luprisi It's never too late to join Welcome
What dc's are you using? 

I Did a 24 hour long dc over the weekend with millcreek biotin and Giovanni 50:50 and it was amazing


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I dc while strangers are in the house? My hair is dry and crying for dc.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment over a tea rinse.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 25, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Can I dc while strangers are in the house? My hair is dry and crying for dc.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I say absolutely. ..I have. ..I sometimes put a ball cap on over top


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 25, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Can I dc while strangers are in the house? My hair is dry and crying for dc.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Yep, put on an attractive scarf over your processing cap, styled like your leaving the house.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with MD olive wheat berry on top of my ceramide oil blend.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 26, 2013)

DC'ing with jessicurl deep treatment


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 26, 2013)

DCing with Silk Elements olive oil mask plus some oils and a bit of honey


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 26, 2013)

felic1 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow... Is the Bee Mine conditioner with banana pudding the way it comes or did you add something to it? Thank you.


 

OMgosh I am so sorry. I don't get mentions on my phone so didn't see this until today when logged onto my computer. No the banana pudding dc is from Hairitage Hydratins. Hope Im not toooo late answering!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

Steaming with: MHC Olive You


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2013)

DCd for 3hrs with KeraPro restoratuve DC


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 27, 2013)

I DC'd overnight with Curl Junkie Curl Fix


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 27, 2013)

Dc'd today with Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Dcing with HQ Go Deep with tea (Chargin Valley underneath).

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 27, 2013)

Prepooing/DCing with tea, cocojbco, and MD Olive Wheat Berry. Will rinse and DC again with SSI Avocado...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 27, 2013)

Doing a biotin mills creek deep conditioning and about to wash out and do a miss Jessie creme de la creme deep condition for like ten to give Minutes


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Jul 27, 2013)

DC with SD mocha Silk and will follow with Shea What Deux


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2013)

Texlaxing and DCing tomorrow and will update later on what I will be using.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 28, 2013)

Did an overnight dc with aowc on my ng and aogpb on the length of my hair.  Over top I added a little Giovanni 50:50....it was great! 
I had stopped doing overnight dc's but so long as my hair isn't soaking wet it is actually a good thing


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 28, 2013)

DC'D with Aveda Damage Remedy. It made my hair feel super soft


----------



## Aggie (Jul 28, 2013)

Texlaxed my hair today and DCed with Affirm Sustenance and Keracare Creme Humecto to moisturize. Turned out great as usual but I think I like the Affirm Creme Relaxer better than the Fiberguard Relaxer. 

My hair is dryer with the fiberguard I feel so I will go back to the Affirm Creme Relaxer when this huge jar of Fiberguard is finished. May take a while though...


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dc for 7 hrs under a plastic cap & satin bonnet w/ Edens body works jojoba monoi/AOHSR/Jbco


----------



## felic1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Steamed with alter ego with wheat germ oil after a rhassoul treatment


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2013)

DCd with HQ The Slip yesterday but it was a rush job. Want to use it when I have more time to evaluate it. It was definitely worth another try. Want to see if I like it more than AOBC.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2013)

DC'ed with SD's Avocado Pudding....MY HAIR FEELS AMAZING !


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 28, 2013)

DC'ing tonight with Nubian Heritage hemp & tamanu over my tea rinse


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

Sunday-Used cream/coco pumpkin poo bar,rinsed with cream/coco mallow con bar,SSI avocado dc 25min,BF Olive drench to rinse,Naturelle grow silky leave-in,Eden coconut curl cream & sealed with Soy oil..Sprayed my scalp with Soultincals sorell spritz...Hair in 6 braids..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

DCing with SD RCA!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

AO HSR on yesterday


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 29, 2013)

Dcing right now with claudies hair tea and naturelle grow marshmallow root dc


----------



## Luprisi (Jul 29, 2013)

Prepooed with wild growth oil on scalp and vatika oil on hair. I'm DCing with humecto and a peppermint/rosemary/ lavender oils


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> Sunday-*Used cream/coco pumpkin poo bar*,rinsed with cream/coco mallow con bar,SSI avocado dc 25min,BF Olive drench to rinse,Naturelle grow silky leave-in,Eden coconut curl cream & sealed with Soy oil..Sprayed my scalp with Soultincals sorell spritz...Hair in 6 braids..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

How was your experience cleansing with this bar? How does it compare to Bobeam, Chagrin Valley or any other bars you may have tried? Thanks


----------



## daviine (Jul 29, 2013)

kupenda said:


> DC'd for one hour with my baby daddy AOGPB. I got the original since they didnt have lavender and ylang ylang. Did it for an hour, no heat, on dry hair under a plastic cap. Woo! Curls and coils everywhere were coming out the woodwork. Even my wavy patch got excited. I love that stuff



kupenda What do you do next? Shampoo?


----------



## veesweets (Jul 29, 2013)

DC'ed with Bask Vanilla Whiskey for the first time. Left it in 45 minutes


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> Lita
> 
> How was your experience cleansing with this bar? How does it compare to Bobeam, Chagrin Valley or any other bars you may have tried? Thanks



NappyRina Hi! It gives a nice lather,but you don't need to do more then one wash because your hair will feel stripped..but Cream/Coco's-coco mellow con bar will soften that squeaky feeling right away....

*Reminds me of Chagrin Valley bars & Bobeam detox bar,really cleans

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DC'ed with Bask Vanilla Whiskey for the first time. Left it in 45 minutes



veesweets How did you like the bask vanilla whiskey?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Jul 29, 2013)

Lita 
I like it a lot so far. I love how thick and rich the consistency is yet it glides onto my strands with ease. I see exactly what everyone was talking about when it comes to the results. Both textures (relaxed & natural) feel balanced between hydrated and strong, and it left my hair with a nice healthy sheen. Reminds me somewhat of SD Shea What


----------



## Lita (Jul 29, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Lita
> I like it a lot so far. I love how thick and rich the consistency is yet it glides onto my strands with ease. I see exactly what everyone was talking about when it comes to the results. Both textures (relaxed & natural) feel balanced between hydrated and strong, and it left my hair with a nice healthy sheen. Reminds me somewhat of SD Shea What



veesweets Hi! What a great review,Thanks..Good to know that is reminds you of SD Shea What..Now I get a good idea about the texture.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 29, 2013)

I shampooed with Gio TTT, then followed up with Komaza PS. Now I am conditioning with AO HSR and Gio SAS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Bel Nouvo JBCO & Haitian CO Deep Conditioner.


----------



## LexiDior (Jul 29, 2013)

checking for the first time in forever. using ors replenishing pak and jessicurl on my ends.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2013)

Simple dc today with Giovanni 50:50


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Dcing with HQ Slip

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Dcing with HQ Slip
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow how do you like this?  I've used it once (within the last 2 weeks) and I don't even remember if I liked it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Currently DC'ing on damp hair with SSI Banana Brûlée.  Sprayed my dry hair with my water/acv mix, applied in about 20 sections and am sitting under my heating cap for 1 hr.

I like the way SSI banana works in dry hair with heat/steam.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 2, 2013)

DC'ed for 2 hours with Jessicurl DT


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 2, 2013)

DCing on dry hair with kenra moisturizing conditioner mixed with EVOO, EVCO and a few drops of peppermint oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2013)

DC/Steam: MyHoneyChile Olive You


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed, Honey and Grapeseed Oil.  My hair is saying yum.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't sleep so I'm doing a DC with SD Mocha Silk and then some Shea What Deux


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2013)

Dc'ing right now for 30 minutes using Bee Mine Beeutiful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 3, 2013)

DCing with darcys pumpkin condish overnight


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DCing with darcys pumpkin condish overnight



lamaria211 I want to try this! Heard nothing but good things. 

I think I will use AOWC overnight to get the moisture pumping before my wash session later today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> lamaria211 I want to try this! Heard nothing but good things.
> 
> I think I will use AOWC overnight to get the moisture pumping before my wash session later today.



Darcys pumpkin condish is the shhhhhhh. But Darcys Deep condish is even better


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2013)

Colored on Friday night and DCd with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. Like it. When I go through some of my stash I will buy a full size bottle and try it out. Only received a sample with the color.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 4, 2013)

Deep conditioned with CD tui hair smoothie for about three hrs. One with heat, the rest without.


----------



## naturalfinally (Aug 4, 2013)

Deep conditioning with honey avocado aloe conditioner and the steamer for 1 hour. Then I plan to do an overnight henna. This is a test to see if I can henna without it leaving my hair dry for 3 days.  I plan on DCing after the henna too.


----------



## naturalfinally (Aug 4, 2013)

naturalfinally said:


> Deep conditioning with honey avocado aloe conditioner and the steamer for 1 hour. Then I plan to do an overnight henna. This is a test to see if I can henna without it leaving my hair dry for 3 days.



I plan on DCing after the henna too.


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dc right now w/ Edens body work jojoba monoi under a cap for about 30-45 min.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Did an all day DC with HQS Go Deep (pre-poo) and an after poo DC (w/ heat) with SD Chocolate Bliss and PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie... Hair was clearly PMS'ing...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Dcing with BASK Yam

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 5, 2013)

DC'ed yesterday using AO GPB, SD Avocado Pudding, and SD Vanilla silk

Perfect balance ! Will be using it again this WED. for my midweek cowash/DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming: with Bel Nouvo JBCO & Haitian CO DC'er.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2013)

Doing my dc a little different. .since its been a while and I'm 14 weeks post.
I blended an avocado with my tea blend and agave syrup with a spoon of powdered coconut milk.  I applied it to my roots and the length of my hair. Then applied millcreek biotin and aorm.  I also put my oil blend in my scalp and worked that in. I'm steaming now


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Doing my dc a little different. .since its been a while and I'm 14 weeks post.
> I blended an avocado with my tea blend and agave syrup with a spoon of powdered coconut milk.  I applied it to my roots and the length of my hair. Then applied millcreek biotin and aorm.  I also put my oil blend in my scalp and worked that in. I'm steaming now


Nix08
Tell me if it feels hard because that's what a suspect the results will be


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Nix08

Lady that is One 14 Week Post Concoction you've Whipped Up Over There!  

Tell us Your Results!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 6, 2013)

Dc'd with Millcreek keratin with Giovanni's Nutrafix on top.

I hadn't used protein in a long time and my curls
were not popping! 

I will do a moisture dc with CJ curl rehab with or without QB ctdg.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 7, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> @Nix08
> Tell me if it feels hard because that's what a suspect the results will be


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Lady that is One 14 Week Post Concoction you've Whipped Up Over There!
> 
> Tell us Your Results!


 
I actually REALLY liked this concoction  I'm not at all protein sensitive so it was ideal.  I hadn't done my hair in several days and I had worn it out so I knew it would need detangling.  The protein allowed for stronger strands which was perfect for more intense detangling Lilmama1011 I haven't had hard hair in ages...my tea blend included very moisturizing teas such as marshmallow root, hibiscus, irish moss etc...the only thing that really makes my hair feel hard is coconut oil 
IDareT'sHair.....I now have a use for avocado's that have gotten over ripe...waste not want not right


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Dc'd with SD vanilla

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

A Cup of Skrong Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 9, 2013)

Dang, the week has flown by, but I will be deep conditioning tomorrow with Aussie moist for fifteen minutes


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Haven't Dced in a couple weeks due to being under the weather, but I did a quick 15 minute plastic cap DC with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends this morning.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

DCing with HQ The Slip. It doesn't have any slip on my hair  but hopefully it will be soft when I'm finished. I will sit under my heat cap for 30 minutes then just let it sit until I feel like rinsing it out.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 9, 2013)

Nix08, please add me to this challenge if its not too late. Hi all...I know it's late but I want to join this challenge. Since June, I have been consistently Dc'ing at least 2-3 x a week (once a week w/ heat, the rest of the time without heat). I use QH super cholesterol. I'll be checking in weekly from now on.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2013)

TraciChanel Welcome  We are glad to have you


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 10, 2013)

I woke up randomly at 4 am, so I'm doing a prepoo of Darcy's pumpkin seed, grapeseed oil, castor oil, and honey.  I'll probably leave it in for about 4-5 hours.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 10, 2013)

I ended up deep conditioning for fifteen minutes with naturally silk elements deep nourishing conditioner and rinsing out and cowashing with Aussie moist in my four sections so letting it sit a while, I love that conditioner. Before I applied the Aussie my hair did not feel moisturized whatsoever with that deep conditioner smh. That Aussie made my hair soft and easy to comb because of the slip under running water. Had I combed under water with the deep conditioner in my hair, I would of had a terrible wash, hair would of been coming out everywhere. At least I learned to only detangle and comb out with slipper conditioners


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 10, 2013)

Dc'd tonight with Mizani Mousturefuse, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil. This was divine.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 11, 2013)

Dc'd today without heat for 2hrs with:
Sm purification masque
Rose water
Homemade ayruvedic infused oil
Hairveda rooibos tea conditioner
Clary sage e.o


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Aug 11, 2013)

DC with SD Vanilla Silk for 20 minutes after a wash and hot oil treatment (castor and rosemary oils)


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 11, 2013)

An overnight dc with a new purchase
Biolage matrix-aqua immersion creme mask.


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dc'ing now w/tresemme naturals mixed w/ castor oil &edens body works jojoba monoi dc under a plastic cap. Probably will keep it on for a few hrs while I run errands.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 11, 2013)

Dcing with HQ Slip

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> An overnight dc with a new purchase
> Biolage matrix-aqua immersion creme mask.



I'm in love with this stuff  It is free of silicone and parabens (but probably loaded with equal ingredients)...I will use it sparingly since you hardly get any for the price.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

DC'in w/ steam using a SD Avocado Pudding, Vanilla Silk and AO GBP over Colombian Coffee


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently DC'ing with BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil Reconstructive Hair Mask... <--- this stuff right here is a perfect light protein DC!  I love this line in general.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 11, 2013)

Used SD shea what deux last Thurs, will use SD razzberry coconut tomorrow


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 12, 2013)

Dc'ed today with steam using claudies hair tea, proclaim argan conditioner and dabur vatika oil. Steamed for 20 min but should of left it on a bit  longer after steaming.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 12, 2013)

DC'ed with keracare humecto mixed with aloe vera juice and some oils for 2 hrs then sat under the dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 12, 2013)

Last night I DCd with a mix of Australian pink clay, moringa powder, SAA, Marsh Mallow Root powder, Bhringraj powder, Amla powder, Shikakai powder, Brahmi powder, wheat germ oil, cocoveda oil, HBCO, AVG, ginger root extract, burdock root, peppermint EO, clary sage EO, Tresemme Naturals. 

My hair is soo soft. I let it dry without any product after cowashing it out this morning. I havent even combed it yet...didnt have time. All the tangles are gone after it dried!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm DC with SSI Okra Reconstructor mixed with some Riche Moisture Masque and avocado oil.


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it too late for me to join?!?! 

I DC at least two sometimes three times a week. 
 - Aussi 3 minute 
 - ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 13, 2013)

Before I forget what I put on my hair, I need to post in here.

Protein dc with Millcreek Botanicals keratin with Giovanni's Nutrafix on top for 3 hours.

Moisture dc with QB ctdg and Darcy's dc on top. CJ curl rehab on the ends and for some reason I layered QB BRBC on top of everything. Hair is smoothed down and in two braids pinned with a good day hair pin. I may ir may not attempt to do some sort of hot towel steAm treatment. I don't have access to my steamer.  I will leave this in for 3 hours.

My hair hasn't been cared for lately. I wanted to do sukyesh and tea but I can't find anything.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

Getting Ready to Steam with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry Deep Conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2013)

sisters248 said:


> Is it too late for me to join?!?!
> 
> I DC at least two sometimes three times a week.
> - Aussi 3 minute
> - ORS Hair Mayo



sisters248 it's never too late Welcome


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 14, 2013)

Today I DC :creatures 
1. Aussi 3 minute under a hooded dryer for 30 minutes 
2. Rinsed with cold apple cider vinegar (finger detangled)
3. Put HQ leave in (detangled with tail comb)
4. Air dried 
5. Right now I am moisturizing and sealing my hair


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dc with aorm this evening.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2013)

DC with SD Razzberry.


----------



## mschristine (Aug 15, 2013)

Prepooing with castor oil mix for a few hours,  shampoo with ORS creamy aloe shampoo, second shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo, then aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 5 minutes followed by a 15-30 minute DC with Biosilk hydrating conditioner (giving this another try) and coconut oil on top underneath my heating cap


----------



## veesweets (Aug 15, 2013)

When I get home I'm gonna DC with Bask Vanilla Whiskey


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

DC'in with Koils By Nature Shea Aloe Conditioner (the slip I had when apply was magnificent. I may need to snag a few bottles ) on top of LACE Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 15, 2013)

Dc'd this morning and Tuesday w/ tea rinse consisting of rosemary, fenugreek, sage, and ACV mixed w/ VO5 passionfruit mm w/o heat. I usually use a heavier DC, but this has been a crazy week!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 16, 2013)

DC'ed with HQS Coconut Mango Mask with heat for 30 minutes. This stuff has little coconut pulp pieces in it.  I love it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 16, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with Ynobe shop's Moringa and green tea conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 16, 2013)

Dc'ing tonight with Bee Mine Beeutiful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er over Coffee


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 16, 2013)

DCing with Vatika, AO GPB and Komaza PS.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 16, 2013)

Doing a deep overnight with what is left from last week's mix, plus Curl Junkie hibiscus banana deep fix, avocado oil and grapeseed oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 17, 2013)

Did a intense conditioning w/ KBN Shea Aloe Condish !


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Did a protein treatment with SD MSI under a plastic cap for about 15 minutes. Now I'm under a Hair Therapy Wrap with some SD Shea What! Deux. Yum.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 17, 2013)

DC'd yesterday under heating cap with QH Super Cholesterol (on top of my fenugreek mix). Also added AVJ, rosemary and sage tea to the mix.

ETA: 8/18 - I must be allergic to something in that mix because my scalp itched like crazy that night! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 17, 2013)

Going to deep conditioner with mill creek biotin and then with komaza olive masque


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 17, 2013)

DC / AOGPB & castor oil & steam
Dc w/ Edens body work jojoba monoi & castor & steam


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 17, 2013)

The olive mask has slip, let's see how conditioning it will be when I rinse it out  I have a good feeling its going to be good


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Aug 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> DC'ed with HQS Coconut Mango Mask with heat for 30 minutes. This stuff has little coconut pulp pieces in it.  I love it!



That sounds delish!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2013)

Steamed DC of tea (hibiscus, marshmallow root, slippery elm, rosemary & rose petals) with Millcreek Keratin and AORM and an oil blend on my scalp.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 17, 2013)

Protein dc with heat for 1hr with:
Aubrey gpb, 
coconut milk, 
tresemme silk protein collagen conditioner - love love this combinations. 

Moisturizing dc for 45mins with:
NG herbal blends and hbco oil mix


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Steamed DC of tea (hibiscus, marshmallow root, slippery elm, rosemary & rose petals) with Millcreek Keratin and AORM and an oil blend on my scalp.



Same tea in my scalp and matrix on my ng.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2013)

I DC'd with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab and a little of SSI Okra Reconstructor mixed with avocado oil 
under dryer for 30 mins.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2013)

Dc'd with HQ Slip and Go Deep mixed

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 18, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with AOHSR for one hr with heat and one without


----------



## kupenda (Aug 18, 2013)

DCing overnight with SD Vanilla Silk after doing a HOT with olive oil


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Dc'd with a paste of  Fenugreek and a bunch of oils overnight. Wheat germ, coconut, JBCO, HBCO, amla, jojoba and lots of EO.


----------



## Luprisi (Aug 19, 2013)

DCing right now under a hooded dryer with kenra moisturizing conditioner mixed with aloe vera juice, cocunut oil, honey and peppermint and rosemary oils.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 19, 2013)

DC'ing with Jessicurl DT on one side and SD razz on the other


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 19, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DC'ing with Jessicurl DT on one side and SD razz on the other



veesweets

Please come back with a review JCDT is my boo thang and I have SD Razz but I haven't tried it yet. I would love to know how those two battle it out.


----------



## GrowAHead (Aug 19, 2013)

Dcing with Mizani moisturfuse


----------



## veesweets (Aug 20, 2013)

Beamodel 
The biggest differences I noticed between the two are that JCDT has more slip and it absorbs into my hair much quicker. Both halves feel just as soft and moisturized right now. I've only used it a few times but razz looks like it'll be a keeper


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2013)

Using: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2013)

Doing a DC with a fenugreek paste that I made yesterday that includes:
Fenugreek, hibiscus, slippery elm, marshmallow root and Irish moss (soaked overnight) then blended with coconut milk powder and coconut oil, cedarwood oil and rosemary oil.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 21, 2013)

DC'ed this am on dry hair/no heat with QH super cholesterol mixed with AVJ. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

DC'd with SSI Riche Moisture Mask for 30 minutes under my heating cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Steaming with: A Cup of Columbian Coffee under Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dc with aowc on my ng and aoin on the length of my hair with a Shea butter/rice bran oil based blend over top...steamed in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

DC with Naturelle Grow Chamomille Burdock DC for one hour under a cap. Added a tiny bit of rice bran and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

Skipped my weekly DC session since I was getting a relaxer but I will be back next week.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 24, 2013)

Deep conditioning today with the purple herbal  essence(fifteen min), I'm trying to get rid of that crap, it never did anything for my hair and for some reason i don't like the smell. But for some reason since I haven't been co washing and actually washing with shampoo the hair seems to take conditioner better so wont be surprised if its soft(except for the Burt's bees Brazil nut conditioner now that sucks)  and rinse out and comb through with Aussie or Tresemme,  they both give me awesome slip and able to detangle under water so either or


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 24, 2013)

Dc'ing right now under heating cap. Using QH super cholesterol, fenugreek, and TW enhancing herbal conditioner.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just Dced under my steamer for 10 mins with Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructer + SD Wheatgerm DC.

Up next - Moisture DC with Anita Grant Rhassoul clay cube + SD Vanilla Silk + Coconut oil + My moisturising tea blend. Did this combo last week...and let me tell YOU!!


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 24, 2013)

A simple dc with the last of my SD Mocha Silk Infusion while I took care of house.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight with Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana deep fix.  I haven't used this in awhile and my hair is wondering what took me so long


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2013)

Doing an overnight prepoo/DC with HQ Go Deep and HQ The Slip. Haven't done an overnight in a while.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Aug 25, 2013)

Vanilla Silk DC for 20 minutes


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to join I'll be using queen Helene and vo5 moisture milks with oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk for about 30 minutes under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I want to join I'll be using queen Helene and vo5 moisture milks with oil


 

Welcome lisanaturally  Glad to have you join us


OAN: I did an overnight dc with biolage matrix aqua-immersion creme masque.  I truly love this stuff


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

I DC'd overnight with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Deep conditioned Friday with AE garlic hot oil with wheat germ, hemp, and almond oils added. I have a lot of almond oil on hand and I figure why not use it. I steamed with this as well.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 25, 2013)

I also posted this in the Coffee, Tea, Ayurvedic thread. 

Doing another fenugreek paste dc. This time I added a paste of coconut milk powder  marsh mallow root powder, tupelo raw honey and slippery elm powder. Then I added some Wen 613 and some of my original fenugreek paste.  I didn't add any more oils cuz I used some of practically every oil I own! WAYYYY too much!!

OMG!!! Could it get any more slickery?? Anyway adding those things took away some of that fenugreek smell. Every time I would sweat or drive with the windows down, I could smell maple syrup!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 25, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Welcome @lisanaturally Glad to have you join us
> 
> 
> OAN: I did an overnight dc with biolage matrix aqua-immersion creme masque. I truly love this stuff


 
Thank you!! I had to get in on this one I DC all the time


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

DC'ed w/ heat tonight using a Mixture of Claudies Avocado Intense DC, AO GPB, oils, agave nectar and glycerin.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 26, 2013)

DC'ed yesterday with HV sitrinillah


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm deep conditioning today with aussi 3 minute! I'm going to add some honey and safflower oil.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 26, 2013)

DC'd yesterday with Mocha Silk Infusion and Jardin oil which was super yummy. Followed that with Aussie 3 min and more Jardin. All my textures were perky and at attention


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dc with aowc on my ng and aogpb on the length of my hair.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to join! 

I'm currently using a homemade DC every week, and plan to add some Ayurvedic and herbal tweaks in the next couple weeks. Here's my current DC recipe:

1 c. yogurt powder or whole/coconut milk powder 
.5 c. Egg yolk or whole egg powder
.5 c. honey powder
.25 c. royal jelly powder
2 T sea kelp powder
2 T silk peptide powder
1 t aloe leaf x100 powder

Whisk dry ingredients together until fully incorporated. 

Add in wet ingredients:
1 c. Coconut oil
.5 c. Olive oil 
.25 c. Aloe Vera juice
.5 t carrot seed oil
7 drops rosemary
6 drops thyme or basil
5 drops peppermint 
Water, as/if needed to reach desired consistency. 







Also planning to try some products that are out there. If you have any faves, please let me know. So far most of my research has been done by lurking. :lurk:

Here's my hair after my last DC (last weekend):




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2013)

Marie Dean's: Coffee & Kokum DC'er over a skrong cup of black Columbian Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 27, 2013)

Dc'ing tonight on dry hair under a conditioning cap using Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quick 15 minute DC with Sitrinillah under a plastic cap while showering.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 27, 2013)

Duchess007, how are you storing that so it doesn't go bad?  Which component is the preservative?  Do you use distilled water?  Do you store your DC mix in the fridge after it's mixed up?  Do you warm it up the next time you go to use it? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 27, 2013)

Dc'ed for about 15 minutes yesterday morning with QH Super Cholesterol mixed w/ AVJ. Hair was nice and soft afterwards (wore a wet bun)!


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Duchess007, how are you storing that so it doesn't go bad?  Which component is the preservative?  Do you use distilled water?  Do you store your DC mix in the fridge after it's mixed up?  Do you warm it up the next time you go to use it? Sorry for so many questions.



I use the whole thing.   I've never needed a preservative, because I have thick hair and I'm soooo heavy-handed. And I just use regular tap water, although you could elect to use more aloe or add vinegar instead. If making a single serving,  I imagine you could half, quarter, or double the recipe based on your length and thickness in relation to mine. I'm APL.  

Also, this started out as a recipe that used fresh ingredients, so you could also use fresh Greek yogurt, fresh raw honey, egg yolks, etc.  Just know that you should eliminate the extra liquids, and that it will be VERRRY drippy if you go that route.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome Duchess007   we are glad to have you join us.   I love that mix


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 28, 2013)

DC'ing on dry hair and no heat with LK cholesterol mixed w/ fenugreek, wheat germ oil, and hemp oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2013)

Post relaxer dc of avg on my scalp and aorm on my length.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Post relaxer dc of avg on my scalp and aorm on my length.



Nix08 did you post pics in the Relaxed Buddy Thread?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dc'ing all night (last night) and all day with HV Strinillah.  No real reason, just pure laziness.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 29, 2013)

DC with Herbal Blends last night, one hour under a plastic cap


----------



## mschristine (Aug 29, 2013)

Deep conditioning with ORS intensive treatment hair masque for 30 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 29, 2013)

Dc'd with HQ go deep and peppermint mixed

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Aug 29, 2013)

DC'ing with HV sitrinillah


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 29, 2013)

Deep conditioning w/lekair cholesterol, jbco and evoo and some rosemary and peppermint oil over night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Will Steam(DC) 30 minutes with Alter Ego Garlic DC''er & 30 minutes with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 30, 2013)

Dc'ing with homemade mask for 1hr with
Avocado, 
Banana
Coconut milk
Evco
Honey


----------



## felic1 (Aug 30, 2013)

DC with DB deep and SD VSDMD.........


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 31, 2013)

I DC with SSI Honey Cobditioning Rinse, Riche Moisture Masque and grapeseed oil under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dcing with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends under Hair Therapy Wrap for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Dc yesterday with millcreek biotin and Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 31, 2013)

I did 20 mins under my heat cap last night with Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana deep fix.  It wasn't enough time.  I'm going back to overnight deeps.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful (it was almost gone) and some Silk Dreams Shea What Deax, Peppermint and Rosemary oil. My head is fellin mighty fine right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 31, 2013)

Bout to deep condition with my avocado mask with cayenne pepper under dryer for 15 minutes and let it sit for 45 minutes and rinse out and co wash with Aussie or Tresemme  and comb under running water


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2013)

Did a steamed dc of a fenugreek paste that I made and a tea blend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with NG mango and coconut water DC.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC with a homemade cholesterol mix. Doing it on braided hair due to a hand injury I sustained today which would make unbraiding painful. Will cowash with VO5 tomorrow, m&s, and band the braids all day/overnight. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 1, 2013)

Steamed Edens body work jojoba monoi & castor oil.  
Left in overnight because I didn't feel like doing my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dc'ing with tea and aobc.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 1, 2013)

Yesterday, I did my monthly treatment of bentonite clay mixed w/ AVJ. Then dc'ed w/ AO HSR mixed w/ hibiscus powder and a little wheat germ oil. Hair was nice and soft afterwards 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Dcing with my cowash con Giovanni botanical con.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 1, 2013)

Deep conditioning with dabur vatika garlic hair mask


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2013)

Deep conditioned with Black Vanilla Smoothie for 90min under a cap, no heat.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Sep 1, 2013)

Silk Dreams VS for 30 min then some aphogee green tea leave in


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 1, 2013)

DCing with Shea Moisture ABS Masque for 4 hours on damp hair


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> DCing with Shea Moisture ABS Masque for 4 hours on damp hair



Sorry for stalking you a little bit...but does the masque have nice slip?  After the shampoo revelation I just had, I wonder if the masque is just as good. Is it a protein masque or moisturizing masque?


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 2, 2013)

:creatures I am getting ready to deep condition! Woot Woot! I am currently mixing the Aussi three minute with honey, safflower oil, and HQ coconut strawberry lime oil. I also plan on doing a protein treatment. It has been 6 weeks since I did a protein treatment. I usually use aphogee 2 minute protein treatment but, I ran out of that lol. So my older sister suggest me using the ever straight brazilian keratin therapy conditioner. So I will be trying that out today! Hopefully it works well. I am excited to see the results. I plan on deep conditioning under the hair dryer for 15 minutes then I will rinse my hair with apple cider vinegar. Then I put HQ leave in and then air dry.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 2, 2013)

I washed with a chelating shampoo, did a protein treatment with JOICO Kpak, followed by deep conditioning with JOICO moisture recovery balm. I'm letting my hair dry right now under my bonnet dryer and then will twist my hair back up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 2, 2013)

DC'ed w/ steam last night with a mixture of AO GPB, Claudies Avocado Intense DC, Oils, Glycerin and Agave Nectar...My hair felt AWESOME!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

Just rinsed out dabur vatika garlic mask which I dc'd with yesterday. My hair felt so soft, and there was no shedding


----------



## veesweets (Sep 2, 2013)

DC'ed on dry hair with SSI okra


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm down to my last moisturizing DC. Have a little AO Island Naturals DC left. DCd with that tonight. I will repurchase AO Blue Chamomile. But I also want to try AO Swimmers Conditioner and Shea Moisture Reconstructive Conditioner. Not sure which I will try first. Will see if I can catch a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

20 Minutes under dryer with Nexxus Emergencee (no Plastic Cap)

Will Steam 30-40 minutes with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er with a Cup of Coffee.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 3, 2013)

15 minutes under my heating cap with Hairveda's Moist Pro.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 3, 2013)

DCed on dry hair this am (no heat) with QH super cholesterol. Wet bunned afterwards.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 4, 2013)

Dc'd 2 hours with DB pumpkin no heat. The smell is starting to really irritate me


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 4, 2013)

Deep conditioned overnight with Joico, jbco, evoo, grapeseed oil and some essential oils


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 4, 2013)

Will be DCing with SD Razzberry for 90 minutes under a cap. I might use a little heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

kupenda said:


> *Dc'd 2 hours with DB pumpkin no heat. The smell is starting to really irritate me*


 
kupenda

WOW!  Really?erplexed  I'll be using it for cowashing.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 4, 2013)

Pre-pooing with aloe vera juice and a blend of coconut/evoo/sweet almond oils overnight. Will wash (Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus shampoo) and DC (Original Moxie DC)  tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dc'ing (steamed) with my fenugreek mask and mustard oil on my scalp.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Sorry for stalking you a little bit...but does the masque have nice slip?  After the shampoo revelation I just had, I wonder if the masque is just as good. Is it a protein masque or moisturizing masque?



Jobwright its def moisturizing!!  Its also clarifying and detoxes the hair and scalp. It has mango seed butter, kaolin clay, GSO, avocado oil, coconut oil, shea, jojoba oil, neem oil, avj, tea tree and other good stuff. This was my third time using and I get consistent results each time!  Try it; you'll love it. 

Awesome slip; it melts my NG and leaves tiny soft curls when I put ecostyler on them. My NG still feels like butta!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 5, 2013)

DC'ed with Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with grapeseed oil, coconut oil, Wheat Germ oil. Honey Quat and Agave Nectar....


----------



## mschristine (Sep 5, 2013)

Prepooing with castor oil mixed with Teetree, lavender and rosemary EOs for a few hours,  shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair, 2 min reconstructor in the shower for 5 minutes and then a moisturizing DC for 30 minutes under my heating cap with Elasta QP DPR 11+


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup! I dont really like pumpkin stuff. Or spiced thibgs, like spice cookies or those bags of fragrant items with cinnamon and pine cones and stuff. They bother me. Ive never liked the smell of the pumpkin but im starting to dislike more. Gonna use up this bottle and wont be repurchasing
IDareT'sHair


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 6, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Jobwright its def moisturizing!!  Its also clarifying and detoxes the hair and scalp. It has mango seed butter, kaolin clay, GSO, avocado oil, coconut oil, shea, jojoba oil, neem oil, avj, tea tree and other good stuff. This was my third time using and I get consistent results each time!  Try it; you'll love it.
> 
> Awesome slip; it melts my NG and leaves tiny soft curls when I put ecostyler on them. My NG still feels like butta!!



I literally just found this in my stash...I really need to get control of my spending...I was at Target this morning and it took all I had to not buy some to try.  Then this evening, I see some in the living room by a plant.  Cray-Cray!  I think I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Dc'd with Shea Moisture restorative mask yesterday

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

Deep Condition/Steam with Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 7, 2013)

Currently DCing with QH Super Cholesterol. No extras added today...just plain old QH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with BASK vanilla whiskey.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 7, 2013)

Dc'ing with Mizani Kerafuse, Mizani Hydrafuse, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 7, 2013)

Did overnight DC with homemade mix. Cowashed this morning with VO5 strawberries & cream. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2013)

Dc'ing with oil blend on my scalp and aorm on my length.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2013)

Duchess007 what was in your mix? It looks yummy


----------



## KPH (Sep 7, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Currently DCing with QH Super Cholesterol. No extras added today...just plain old QH.



I dd that today too!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2013)

Did a protein treatment with 4 naturals Reconstructor. I was surprised when I rinsed my hair was so soft. DCing now with AO Island Naturals under 3 caps and a bonnet. Don't feel like pulling out the dryer.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2013)

DCed with a mixture of: Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture, Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm, honey, agave nectar and hemp oil.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 8, 2013)

Doing a DC overnight with CJ banana hibiscus deep fix, CJ Repair Me, honey and avocado oil


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 8, 2013)

Did a DC with Joico, evoo, grapeseed oil, jbco and some essential oils


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 8, 2013)

I deep conditioned with mostly honey and Giovanna 50/50 calm conditioner mixed with cayenne pepper to stimulate the scalp, I don't think I will be doing cayenne pepper no more because its still traces in my hair when I comb, but hair came out alright.


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dc w/steam a mixture of Eden body works jojoba monoi dc & sm purification masque & castor oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream for about an hour under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 8, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Steamed for 1hr with BASK vanilla whiskey.



How was it? I want to try it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 9, 2013)

DC'ed with Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm and AO GPB mixed w/ castor oil, coconut oi, grapeseed oil, wheat germ oil, avocado oil, agave nectar, and honeyquat !


----------



## veesweets (Sep 9, 2013)

DC'ing with SD Razzberry Coconut


----------



## GrowAHead (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't DC'ed my hair in 11 days... I need to get it together!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 9, 2013)

Did technically a prepoo on Saturday.  First applied WGO to my scalp, then wet my hair and coated it QH Cholesterol.  Sat under dryer for probably 30min; not sure.  Then washed out and did my regular regimen.  Hair feels better already.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Duchess007 what was in your mix? It looks yummy



It's shea butter, egg powder, honey powder, aloe Vera juice, olive oil, avocado oil, and coconut oil, plus a couple drops each of tea tree, rosemary, and thyme.  Love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 10, 2013)

Prepooed w/ my ceramide oil mix (of jojoba, grapeseed, and hemp oil infused w/ rosemary and sage herbs), then shampooed w/ CON.  DC'ed w/ QH Super Cholesterol afterwards. 

O/T: The crown of my hair has been excessively dry for some reason, so I tried the LOC method after my DC (I typically do the LCO method). Hair is feeling soft and moist so this may be a winner...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Dc'd with komaza protein strengthener. Dcing under steamer for 40 minutes with BASK whisky dc,  shea moisture restorative con, some raw honey and some ayurvedic powders.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

DC'ing: 

1st I did Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er under Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap under Wig.

Then I cowashed it out and now Steaming with: Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er


----------



## kupenda (Sep 11, 2013)

DCd saturday with Beautiful Textures no heat for an hour. Not that impressed. I think its the cones. Tonight im gonna shampoo with ACV and Bentonite bar and condition with cholesterol for at least 10 mins with heat and let cool at least 30 mins. Who knows after that


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 12, 2013)

Did an overnight and all day DC with SSI Okra and SSI Avocado.  Hair rinsed extremely soft and strong.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 12, 2013)

I had to do my wash day early thus week.  I DC'd for almost three hours under a plastic cap with AO Island Replenishing and oil.  Don't ask what oil.  I don't know.   I mixed it forever ago and forgot about it.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 12, 2013)

Overnight DC'ed with my weekly fenugreek  mixed w/ hibiscus and  condish (this time it was TJ TTT).


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 12, 2013)

DC with aussi 3 minute and added safflower oil and castor oil. Went under dryer for 15 minutes. Then after I rinsed and detangled my hair, i moisturized my hair with Elastic QP mango butter and seal with safflower oil.


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 12, 2013)

DCed last night with something I received from a CurlLove box. I sat under the dryer for 45minutes.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 13, 2013)

DC'ing with Bask Vanilla Whiskey


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 13, 2013)

woah! i should have joined this one long time ago. is it too late to join??

i actually don't have a staple dc and neither do i own any that could be considered one i dont think. i do have suave almond and shea as well as the humectant one and i wanted to mix those with oils in order to make them dc's  or at least it should be ok since i am going to be doing this at least twice a week starting saturday. 

too late? 
too late? 
too late???


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm DC with CD Monoi Repair Masque under dryer (steaming) for 30 minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dcing for 20 minutes with SD Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap.

apple_natural I'm sure it isn't too late.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

DC'ing = Steaming with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er under a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> woah! i should have joined this one long time ago. is it too late to join??
> 
> i actually don't have a staple dc and neither do i own any that could be considered one i dont think. i do have suave almond and shea as well as the humectant one and i wanted to mix those with oils in order to make them dc's  or at least it should be ok since i am going to be doing this at least twice a week starting saturday.
> 
> ...



apple_natural as Froreal3 said it's never too late,  glad to have you join us


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2013)

I did a steamed dc with a tea blend and aorm this morning.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 14, 2013)

I bought a packet of Macademia Nut Oil Deep Repair Masque and two bottles of KeraCare Humecto even though I heard that this is not as good as the 5gal tub. I just got it to try it. I think I'm going to love the Macademia actually. I looked at TJMaxx for the Joico Moisture Retention, but they don't have that one. They only have Joico K-pak (for like 14.99). I didn't get it because I have the Generic one from Sally's that I want to use up first. When I use it up, I think i will buy the real brand since I like it. It wasn't too much protein, which my hair hates. 

Now that I'm officially a part of you guys  I guess I have to answer this: What's your desire: Better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More manageable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game? 

My desire is to make my hair more manageable because I have learned all the years I thought I had horrible hair that wouldn't grow, I was actually not emphasizing moisture, but protein. I didn't understand the need for moisture in the way that I need it for hair that I have now. 

On top of my biweekly DC, i will be putting an approx dime size of one of the many oils that i have or even an oil blend on my hair because it looooves it. i've been using avocado oil because its within reach and its doing wonders.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2013)

Dc'd with Giovanni botanical con

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Sep 14, 2013)

Dcing with PM super charged moisturizer


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 14, 2013)

Just finished Dc'ing with Mizani Moisturfuse, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil over coffee.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 14, 2013)

Going to deep condition with creme of nature chamomile conditioner mixed with Burt's bees deep conditioner,grape seed oil and honey for either two hour without heat or fifteen minutes with heat.  I had prepooed last week with  the creme of nature and it was so soft i hated to rinse it out so will be deep conditioning with it after I apply the kool aid


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 14, 2013)

currently dc'ing with KeraCare Humecto and i couldn't help putting on my oil mix as sealer because i don't trust conditioners alone right now. i have trust issues lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 14, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I bought a packet of Macademia Nut Oil Deep Repair Masque and two bottles of KeraCare Humecto even though I heard that this is not as good as the 5gal tub. I just got it to try it. I think I'm going to love the Macademia actually. I looked at TJMaxx for the Joico Moisture Retention, but they don't have that one. They only have Joico K-pak (for like 14.99). I didn't get it because I have the Generic one from Sally's that I want to use up first. When I use it up, I think i will buy the real brand since I like it. It wasn't too much protein, which my hair hates.
> 
> Now that I'm officially a part of you guys  I guess I have to answer this: What's your desire: Better retention? More moisture? Healthier hair? More manageable hair? Wanna stay up on your DC game?
> 
> ...



Joico Moisture Retention sounds amazing! I went to the Salon today and was told I need to up my moisture and deep conditioning to improve my retention and halt some light breakage. I'm pulling out all the stops for a great deep conditioner I can use under the dryer for best results. 

If anyone has suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## Tinadem39 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just prepoo'd with coconut oil and finishing things off with my deep condition with organic root's hair mayonnaise


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 14, 2013)

Prepooing with KeraVada oil. DC with Blk Vanilla Smoothie with a plastic cap and trade little heat.


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 15, 2013)

DC with the mane choice green tea &carrot DC and GSO, under steam machines for 1 hour after henna


----------



## mschristine (Sep 15, 2013)

Hot oil treatment with coconut and avocado oil mixed with some lavender, tea tree and rosemary EO for 30 minutes on dry hair. Wash with Eden's bodyworks cleansing conditioner, then some aphogee 2 minute reconstructor followed up by a 25 minute DC underneath my heating cap with Elasta QP DPR 11+


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 15, 2013)

Dc'd for an hour with Anita Grant's Chocolate Rhoussal Clay cube mixed with honey and coconut milk.   (really wanted to eat it though!)


----------



## veesweets (Sep 15, 2013)

Did a quick 15 min DC with HV sitrinillah


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Made a new batch of fenugreek paste that I'm dc'ing with now.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Made a new batch of fenugreek paste that I'm dc'ing with now.



Let me know how it went Nix08 where you get it from?


----------



## greenbees (Sep 15, 2013)

I've got the Mane Choice DC in my hair. Feels pretty good so far but I'm not a fan of the smell.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Sep 15, 2013)

Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for 30 minutes tonight


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

DCd with AO Island Naturals. I didn't feel like pulling out the dryer so used 2 plastic caps, a lined plastic cap and 2 satin bonnets. It actually worked pretty well. I guess I could have used a hot towel to get some heat but didn't feel like doing the extra step.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2013)

@Lilmama1011 I whipped it up myself

I used about a teaspoon of the following powders and allowed them to soak in about 1 cup of boiling water:
fenugreek
ashwaganda
hibiscus
rose
triphala
slippery elm
marshmallow root
I then blended it all together (it was a thick goop as I put it in the blender) and added
coconut milk powder, about a tablespoon of sesame oil and a few drops of lavendar and cedarwood EO It was fantastic 

It goes on 'slimy' for lack of a better word but because I used the powders the grains were easy to wash out (which I did with a cowash).


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunday,washed with Elucence moisture poo,rinsed with SM hibiscus kids detangle con,Pomade shop cafe coffee dc 1hr front of hair,NG slippery elm Dc 1hr back of hair..Blue Roze Coco leave in cream spray,HH soft coconut & Blue Roze blueberry moisture hair cream..Hair in 6 braids..Air drying..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone use both AO Island Naturals and AO Swimmer Conditioners? How did they compare?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Forgot to post I took my twist extentions out this past weekend and Sun I DC'd for 30 mins w/ Bask Cacao bark DC mixed with HV cocasta shikaki oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming now with: Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er over Organic Coconut Water.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 17, 2013)

DCing with heat with AOGPB and aloe


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yesterday, I deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene. I banto knoted my hair with the conditioner in my hair and went under the dryer for 15 minutes. Then undid my banto knots and rinsed my hair. While I rinsed my hair, I finger combed my hair and then detangled my hair with a tail comb. Then I rinsed with apple cider vinager. Detangled. Then I used HQ leave in and detangled my hair hair again lol. After I air dried my hair, I moisturized and sealed my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2013)

Did a dc with a tea blend although it was designed for stimulation rather than for moisture or protein.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 18, 2013)

sisters248 said:


> Yesterday, I deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene. I banto knoted my hair with the conditioner in my hair and went under the dryer for 15 minutes. Then undid my banto knots and rinsed my hair. While I rinsed my hair, I finger combed my hair and then detangled my hair with a tail comb. Then I rinsed with apple cider vinager. Detangled. Then I used HQ leave in and detangled my hair hair again lol. After I air dried my hair, I moisturized and sealed my hair.



Did you loose a lot of hair?


----------



## GrowAHead (Sep 19, 2013)

Pre DC with TJ nourish and post DC with Mizani moisturefuse


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm DC with CD Monoi Masque under plastic cap for one hour.


----------



## mschristine (Sep 19, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with coconut and avocado oil mixed with some lavender, tea tree and rosemary EO. DC on dry hair with the rest of the tresseme nourishing conditioner, some Biosilk hydrating conditioner with some castor oil mixed in. Will wash out in a few hours and then use some Eden's bodyworks cleansing cowash followed up by some more Biosilk as a rinse out conditioner


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 20, 2013)

Deep conditioned Thursday night for some hrs with:
Shea moisture raw masque
SD razberry coconut
Vatika frosting oil
Grape seed oil
Organic blue agave nectar


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing a bentonite clay mask. .. with the clay and the remnants of the refresher tea blend from this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

Doing an overnight in Ynobe Shop's Green Tea & Moringa DC'er.

Will Steam in something else in the a.m. 

Not sure what? Maybe Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae Conditioning Mask.  The back of my hands feel ok, so we will see about my hair tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 21, 2013)

DCd last night with Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque on top of a tea rinse

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Will DC with my shea mix overnight and cowash with VO5 Shea Cashmere in the morning.








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2013)

Going to be deep conditioning Sunday with quantum moisturizing because I'm going to incorporate some medium protein instead of Saturday because want to trim by the lunar calendar and Sunday and Monday is fall equinox and said to be the best days in the fall to get maximum growth. So I will be doing a light dusting and leaving hair alone for several months to keep most growth


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Will DC with my shea mix overnight and cowash with VO5 Shea Cashmere in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That looks delicious


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 21, 2013)

Dc'ing with Kanechom Ceramides, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Sep 21, 2013)

DC with Vanilla Silk for 30 minutes


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm DC with SSI Riche Moisture Masque for an hour (15 minutes under dryer)


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 22, 2013)

Overnight dc w/Edens body work jojoba monoi dc 
Steamed 40 min this am


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Have a yogurt cassia blend on now. Will leave it for 30-45 mins, rinse and set.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Doing a steamed dc with a tea and voice blend to dampen my hair, millcreek biotin conditioner and a homemade fenugreek paste


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

xu93texas

Is that SSI Riche good?  I keep looking at it (every Sale), but have never pulled the Trigger.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 22, 2013)

Dc'ing since this am with QH super cholesterol mixed w/ my fenugreek and oil blend (grapeseed, hemp, jojoba, sage and rosemary). Will rinse out in a couple hours to wet bun and let air dry.


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 22, 2013)

Steam dc'ing with
Fenugreek paste
AOHRS
Mustard oil
Evco
Babassu oil
Acv


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Steaming with my last bit of Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 22, 2013)

tried my new keracare humecto (bottle because i wasn't going to invest in the tub just yet). I liked it a lot. I cowashed with Roux porosity control conditioner and dc with the humecto. I didn't use heat only because i was busy. it was on for about the 20 mins that it recommends. my hair loves pH balancing things. i did not seal my dc with oil. i also did not follow up with aloe vera juice. it was still fabulous. i put some chi silk infusion on it before blowing it out. it was a super easy blow out.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Is that SSI Riche good?  I keep looking at it (every Sale), but have never pulled the Trigger.



Yes, ma'am!! It's very light and it smells soo good. Very moisturizing!


----------



## veesweets (Sep 23, 2013)

DC'ed yesterday with HV sitrinillah over tea rinse


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 24, 2013)

DC'd overnight with cholesterol and Joico on top of hair trigger


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

Purchase bottles of AO Blue Chamomile and AO Swimmers Conditioner last night. I will be doing side by side comparisons of AO Blue Chamomile, Swimmers Conditioner and Island Naturals over the next 3 or 4 weekends. I will keep the top 2 in rotation.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 24, 2013)

Dc'ing with Hair Trigger on the scalp and Keracare Humecto on the length of my hair under the conditioning cap for 15 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice DC with an oiled scalp and hair, aorm on the length and millcreek biotin on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Will Steam: 30 minutes with Alter Ego Garlic and 30 minutes with Ynobe Shops Green Tea & Moringa


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a blog review posting soon about Hairitage Hydration Pink Grapefruit. It's really yummy. I used that this weekend although I'm late posting. I have used it twice (dry hair & damp hair) with great results each time.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 25, 2013)

Deep conditioning over night with Vatika garlic hair mask


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 26, 2013)

DC'ed with QH super cholesterol this am.  

lisanaturally, how are you liking the garlic conditioner? Have you noticed less (if any) hair shedding?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 26, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> DC'ed with QH super cholesterol this am.
> 
> lisanaturally, how are you liking the garlic conditioner? Have you noticed less (if any) hair shedding?



I like it a lot, on top of it smelling so good, I barely


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 26, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> DC'ed with QH super cholesterol this am.
> 
> lisanaturally, how are you liking the garlic conditioner? Have you noticed less (if any) hair shedding?



I like it a lot, on top of it smelling so good, I barely shed at all


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2013)

DC with Kizuri DC, one hour under a cap.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 27, 2013)

Did an overnight henna, now I'm DC'ing with HV sitrinillah


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 28, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil over Big Bold Coffee.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm DC with Sally's Macadamia Oil Repair Masque mixed with Kera Vada brahmi and amla blend oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2013)

Doing a steamed dc with Giovanni 50:50..I haven't used this in a while.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with Ynobe amla and nettle DC


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

Doing a side by side comparison of AO Blue Chamomile and AO Island Naturals. Sitting under a combination of plastic caps and satin bonnets for 45 minutes.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 28, 2013)

DC'd last night with Darcys Pumpkin,  rinsed the nest morning. Very nice. But my hair felt a little coated and of course the pumpkin spice smell made me wanna puke. But I promised myself I would use it up to the best of my ability instead of tossing it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Feels great to DC after two weeks. Using Hairveda Sitrinillah under Hair Therapy Wrap  for about 30 minutes after my protein treatment. Love my Hair Therapy Wrap. Feels so nice and warm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming:
Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle DC'er over a Cup of Columbian Supreme Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Steamed dc of tea/fenugreek paste and aowc.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 29, 2013)

DC with Shea What Deux. Used a plastic cap and sat under a dryer for 15 minutes, then wrapped a towel and let it sit for 1 hour. Sweet!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, this is the first time I let a week go past and didn't notice I didn't wash my hair. I don't know why I thought I did my hair on Wednesday when it was Sunday, now I realize I'm to lazy to do it. Usually my hair starts to itch when a week goes by, I might wait to Wednesday because that will be a week before relaxing and I want to try the inversion method to see if I can get a inch in a week and relax. I think it will be better to do that than freshly relax and then a week later have a inch, idk, I'm feeling lazy lately and that's usually not me especially about my hair


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

Used AO Honey Suckle Rose under steam on Sunday. I used protein so I needed to grab a tried & true to ensure it balanced the protein.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 30, 2013)

Dc'ing with some sort of souped up dc. I added broccoli seed oil, palm seed oil, coconut oil, olive squalene, and avj. It is super slippy. I don't know how my hair will feel after.

I left terressentials on my head for am hour prior.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 30, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Dc'ing with some sort of souped up dc. I added broccoli seed oil, palm seed oil, coconut oil, olive squalene, and avj. It is super slippy. I don't know how my hair will feel after.
> 
> I left terressentials on my head for am hour prior.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Have you used broccoli seed oil before?  What is it like?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Have you used broccoli seed oil before?  What is it like?



I have used products containing it. This was my first experience adding it to anything. I found this information.

Broccoli Seed Oil is cold pressed from the seeds of Brassica oleraceae and is unique among the vegetable oils.  Broccoli Seed Oil contains a fatty acid profile that gives it excellent absorption properties while offering significant film forming properties on the skin, as well as on the hair, resulting in a natural glow on the skin and lustre on the hair.  The excellent anti-oxidant profile makes it an easy substitute for the activity of silicones where the film forming activity results in a natural shine, and cuticle smoothing of the hair, while preventing oxidation.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair is super soft and smooth. I air-dried it and don't know what to do to it now.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 2, 2013)

Deep conditioning with Giovanna 50/50 calm conditioner mixed with honey and grape seed oil and going to seal with warmed up grape seed oil and massage into the scalp for a minute and invert for 4 minutes, hope I don't get dizzy, relaxing next week and want to get that extra inch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2013)

Steamed with: Ynobe Shop's Nettle & Amala Deep Conditioner


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 2, 2013)

Have my strawberry hibiscus deep conditioner on under a plastic cap and satin scarf


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 2, 2013)

Did a really bad roller set and was trying to wear it as a braid out, but just NO!  LOL



















Doing a heated DC today... The mix is 1 part homemade shea/honey/egg mix plus two parts VO5 Island Coconut. 





My hair doesn't feel healthy in this state so I'll be happy to get my curls back.

Pardon my face. It was earrrrly.  :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Dc'd under steamer for 15 minutes with HH sticky honey hash con

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 4, 2013)

DC'ed today with QH super cholesterol, on top of my oil mix (grapeseed, hemp, jojoba, sage, rosemary).


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dc under the steamer with my ayurvedic oil blend and aogpb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2013)

@Duchess007

How's them Hunnen-Fiddy Bottle of VO5 doing these days?

ETA:  Your Hair looks Gorgeous.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Duchess007
> 
> How's them Hunnen-Fiddy Bottle of VO5 doing these days?
> 
> ETA:  Your Hair looks Gorgeous.



LOL. Thanks IDareT'sHair!  I'm down like ten bottles already. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight with a concoction because I had a bunch of stuff to use up:  AO blue green algae, bee mine bee-u-tiful, coconut castor oil, gvp conditioning balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Ynobe Shop's Amala & Nettle DC'er


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 5, 2013)

I DC last night with SM restorative conditioner under hood dryer.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Dc'd for about an hour with Anita Grant Rhassoul clay.  Mixed with coconut milk and baby bananas.  Left hair under a plastic cap and heat cap.  Can you say silky hair?  Well, can you, mama?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

IronButterfly said:


> Dc'd for about an hour with Anita Grant Rhassoul clay. Mixed with coconut milk and baby bananas. Left hair under a plastic cap and heat cap. *Can you say silky hair? Well, can you, mama?*


 
@IronButterfly

Um Yeah....SILKY HAIR ....... Grow Girl


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dcing with SD Shea What! Deux on one side and SD Vanilla Silk on the other (to finish off the jar) for about 45 minutes under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dc'ing with cinnamon oil on my scalp and aubrey organics chamomile luxurious on my hair.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 5, 2013)

DC'd for 3+ hours with miss jessie super sweet back treatment. Love that stuff


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dc'ing right now w/ Edens body work jojoba monoi & castor oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2013)

DC'ing right now with Mizani Fulfyl, Manuka Honey, Pepperment and Rosemary oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2013)

DCing with AO Island Naturals on the right and AO Swimmer's Conditioner on the left. I was surprised the Swimmer's Conditioner smelled more like cherries versus the medicated smell of most of the AO Conditioners. And it is thicker than the Island Naturals. I hope it works.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Homemade DC with VO5 mixed in. It felt AMAZING.






Gonna dry in jumbo twists overnight and maybe re-twist in smaller sections. Either way I will moisturize and seal tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 5, 2013)

DC'd last night with Herbal Blends under a cap for 90 minutes.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 5, 2013)

Dc'ing with komaza protein strengthener under a dryer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Steamed Saturday with pomade shop coffee conditioner for 1hr.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 6, 2013)

DC'ing with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Oct 6, 2013)

DC with Mocha Silk then Shea what deux (20 mins each DC)


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 7, 2013)

DC'd after my henna treatment yesterday with Bask Y.A.M. Nectar mixed with Cacao Bark......amazing moisture


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

Dc'ed w/ steam using a mixture of Curl junkie curl rehab, avocado oil, castor oil, rice bran oil, agave nectar and glycerin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Will Steam with: Ynobe's Green Tea & Moringa over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dc'ing with Tea,  millcreek biotin on my ends and aorm in the length.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 8, 2013)

Prepooing with coconut/avocado oil with lavendar, tea tree and rosemary mix on my scalp and vo5 moisture milks strawberries and cream conditioner on hair and then prepoo mix on top for a few hours..co cleanse with Eden's bodyworks coconut cleansing cowash and then Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle in the shower..need some intense moisture


----------



## mschristine (Oct 10, 2013)

Prepooing with oils, clarify with ORS creamy aloe shampoo, shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo, DC with ORS hair masque mixed with castor oil under my heating cap for 30 minutes

ETA: I ended up using Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle instead of the Hair Masque. Only needed 3 minutes underneath a plastic cap


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 10, 2013)

DC with Blue Roze strawberry hibiscus


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2013)

DC with SD Chocolate Bliss with a little Gleau Oil.


----------



## Lita (Oct 11, 2013)

Washed-As I Am cleansing pudding,Rinsed with Loreal hyaluronic con,Claudies Kahve Dc mask 1hr,rinsed with Claudies Kahve lotion,HH with grow oil on scalp,HH Espressoself moisturizer leave-in,HH black coffee butter on length & sealed with MD Amla cream on ends....Hair in 6 braids...soft/smell yummy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 11, 2013)

It blows my mind that I have been so inactive on LHCF that (1) I missed this challenge for almost a FULL year and (2) I let my subscription lapse 

In any event, please count me IN for these last few months! Nix08

I've been wigging with 10 cornrows for 4 months.  I take them down and put them back up periodically and blow dry once per month.  I would love to add some DCing to the mix.  I have never done so consistently. 

My products:  Coconut Oil & Trader Joe's Nourish... or Giovanni if I can't get to TJ's.  I'll be baggying this evening.  So excited!  

Since this is my first time, I appreciate any tips/tricks!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with AO GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

20-30 minutes under Dryer with: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er
30-45 minutes under Steamer with: something????? (Not sure)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2013)

DC with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and rosemary oil under steamer for 30 mins.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 12, 2013)

I did a dc overnight with purabody chocolate hair smoothie.  I didn't realize it had protein in it.  I think I like it. My hair felt strong, but not overly so


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dcing with Hairitage Hydration Pink Grapefruit under Hair Therapy Wrap for about an hour.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 12, 2013)

Dc with oil in my scalp,  tea/coffee blend with aowc in my roots and millcreek henna conditioner on the length of my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 12, 2013)

karlajamaica said:


> It blows my mind that I have been so inactive on LHCF that (1) I missed this challenge for almost a FULL year and (2) I let my subscription lapse
> 
> In any event, please count me IN for these last few months! Nix08
> 
> ...



karlajamaica Welcome to the challenge We are glad to have you join us

I dc on dry hair (before I wash) because I hate jumping in and out of the shower.  It has been very effective for me. It also allows me the opportunity to use tea or avg to dampen my hair so that I don't have to use as much product.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 13, 2013)

Overnight dc w/AOGPB


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

I mixed my yogurt DC mix with VO5 Shea Cashmere. This is my recipe:







1 c. yogurt powder or whole/coconut milk powder 
.5 c. Egg yolk or whole egg powder
.5 c. honey powder
.25 c. keratin powder
.25 c. Royal jelly powder
2 T sea kelp powder
2 T silk peptide powder
1 t aloe leaf x100 powder

Whisk dry ingredients together until fully incorporated. 

Add in wet ingredients:
1 c. Coconut oil
.5 c. Olive oil 
.25 c. Aloe Vera juice
.5 t carrot seed oil
7 drops rosemary
6 drops thyme or basil
5 drops peppermint 
Water, as needed to reach desired consistency. 


In this case, instead of adding water, I stirred in two 15 oz. bottles of VO5 and got this:




It felt awesome going on and bulked up my mix so much that I have enough for 3-4 applications.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Oct 13, 2013)

DC with HV sitrinillah for 1 hour, no heat


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 13, 2013)

Im doing with Qhemet moringa and grapeseed oil and honey and some Aubrey rosa mosqueta


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm DCing with Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Design Essentials Moisturizing Stimulating Conditioner after my henna treatment.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 13, 2013)

DC with Joico moisture recovery and evoo


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2013)

DC with SD Chocolate Bliss again, 90 minutes under a cap, no heat. Added a little AV Methika oil


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 13, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I mixed my yogurt DC mix with VO5 Shea Cashmere. This is my recipe:  1 c. yogurt powder or whole/coconut milk powder .5 c. Egg yolk or whole egg powder .5 c. honey powder .25 c. keratin powder .25 c. Royal jelly powder 2 T sea kelp powder 2 T silk peptide powder 1 t aloe leaf x100 powder  Whisk dry ingredients together until fully incorporated.  Add in wet ingredients: 1 c. Coconut oil .5 c. Olive oil .25 c. Aloe Vera juice .5 t carrot seed oil 7 drops rosemary 6 drops thyme or basil 5 drops peppermint Water, as needed to reach desired consistency.  In this case, instead of adding water, I stirred in two 15 oz. bottles of VO5 and got this:  It felt awesome going on and bulked up my mix so much that I have enough for 3-4 applications.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007
That looks like awesome mix!!  Where'd you find the keratin powder and carrot seed oil?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't remember where the keratin powder came from. It's in a plastic bag with no reference :-(, so when I run out I'll have to switch to hydrolyzed keratin or hydrolyzed protein, which you can get from www.makingcosmetics.com or www.lotioncrafter.com. The carrot seed oil I got from www.fromnaturewithlove.com with an order of a bunch of other stuff. Next time I'll probably shop around more. Amazon has it, and it may even be cheaper if you have Prime.  I got 55 lbs of shea butter on Amazon, so it's becoming my go-to. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 14, 2013)

Doing a dc with my ayurvedic oils on my scalp, fenugreek paste mix in my hair with agave syrup over top them aorm over top of it all.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2013)

DCed with Keracare Super Reconstructor followed by Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor per the instructions. Hair is nice and soft again.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Oct 14, 2013)

Mocha Silk Infusion and Shea What Deux


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

DCing with AO Swimmer's Conditioner on the left and AO Blue Chamomile on the right. AOBC goes on smoother. Sitting under my heat cap now though to see which has a better final result after rinse.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm doing a heated DC under my bonnet just cuz I have so much DC left. I stored it in the fridge, so when I scooped it out, it was the consistency of whipped ice cream, but super easy to scoop out. 

Why do I want to eat all my mixes? :-/



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> DCing with AO Swimmer's Conditioner on the left and AO Blue Chamomile on the right. AOBC goes on smoother. Sitting under my heat cap now though to see which has a better final result after rinse.



faithVA So which one was the winner?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Duchess007;19101191[/USER]]faithVA So which one was the winner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm going to have to do it again. I bought a new Mastek heat cap which is lousy. So after 45 minutes, my hair was still cold. I like the way the AOBC feels going on over the AO Swimmer's Conditioner but I couldn't tell the difference when I rinsed. I need heat though to get the effects of a conditioner. 

That's my short answer


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to have to do it again. I bought a new Mastek heat cap which is lousy. So after 45 minutes, my hair was still cold. I like the way the AOBC feels going on over the AO Swimmer's Conditioner but I couldn't tell the difference when I rinsed. I need heat though to get the effects of a conditioner.
> 
> That's my short answer




Wonder what's wrong with your heat cap? I was looking at getting one but... er... apparently my head is rather large. :-/

Anyway, now I'll know not to buy this one.  I just use a bonnet for now.  Are you using a heat cap so you can be mobile?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Duchess007;19101269[/USER]]Wonder what's wrong with your heat cap? I was looking at getting one but... er... apparently my head is rather large. :-/
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...



I hate a dryer  I had a hot n gold which worked well. I had it about 4 years and it stopped working a few weeks ago, so I bought this one because it had good reviews. It is definitely smaller. With the hot n gold I could get it on with 6 croc clips in my hair. With the Mastek I can't have anything in my hair. The Mastek got really hot but when I felt my hair it was a little warm but completely cold in the back. The Hot N Gold never got hot but my hair would be very warm. 

I am going to buy another Hot N Gold this weekend. Going to see if I can find a discount coupon for Sally's.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I hate a dryer  I had a hot n gold which worked well. I had it about 4 years and it stopped working a few weeks ago, so I bought this one because it had good reviews. It is definitely smaller. With the hot n gold I could get it on with 6 croc clips in my hair. With the Mastek I can't have anything in my hair. The Mastek got really hot but when I felt my hair it was a little warm but completely cold in the back. The Hot N Gold never got hot but my hair would be very warm.
> 
> I am going to buy another Hot N Gold this weekend. Going to see if I can find a discount coupon for Sally's.



LOL well all right!  Hehe

I'll have to check that one out. 


ETA: dang. the reviews on Amazon are brutal. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B002D4IBFM/ref=mw_dp_cr


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 16, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> karlajamaica Welcome to the challenge We are glad to have you join us
> 
> I dc on dry hair (before I wash) because I hate jumping in and out of the shower.  It has been very effective for me. It also allows me the opportunity to use tea or avg to dampen my hair so that I don't have to use as much product.



THANK you for this because I had to FORCE myself back in the shower to rinse last weekend.  Something about finally getting dry then getting wet again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> LOL well all right!  Hehe
> 
> I'll have to check that one out.
> 
> ...



True. I purchased it the first time before I read the reviews. This time I will repurchase because I used it before. 

The Mastek reviews were good. But it sucked. Go figure 
http://www.amazon.com/Mastex-kk0010...1933565&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=mastek+heat+cap


----------



## felic1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yesterday I used, sd vanilla silk, then a mix of AE hot oil and bioinfusions critical care masque.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

Steaming with: Ynobe's Green Tea Moringa DC'er over Columbian Coffee


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Going t be deep conditioning today with garnier fructis triple nutrition, honey, and grape seed oil


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello Delicious Ladies!

Okay, so I knew that as a DC newbie there would be a learning curve, but I learned A LOT this week.

1. Firstly, it would have been wise of me to carefully assess my hair needs before diving in with a high moisture regiment.  It quickly became apparent AFTER the DC that I am in dire need of a protein treatment--yikes!  So, even though my hair was super soft it was also super streeeeeetchy.  Uh oh.  RIP to the hairs I lost in the struggle.

2. I really have to stop going so long between detangling sessions.

3. While I am in cornrows (wigging) I think I will be better off lightly spritzing my hair with moisturizer and a sealant and DCing the ends only.  I will try a full head DC every time I take my hair down.  

I feel that following a full head DC I should be able to detangle with a wide tooth comb and remove shed hairs, which I can't do when I'm braided up.

Just applied TJ's Nourish conditioner to my ends and topped with coconut oil.  The next time I take down my hair I will do a hard protein treatment then DC.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 17, 2013)

Doing a DC with Blue Roze Strawberry Hibiscus


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 17, 2013)

Steaming with SSI Riche Moisture Masque, Joico Moisure Recovery Treatment Balm, Roux Porosity control and KeraVada Amla mix for 30 minutes.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been horrible with this challenge and my regimen for the 1st time ever during my hair journey. Well after the detangling session I had yesterday I'm back to business starting with some TLC! I'm DC with Vitale Hair Mayo then following up with Organix Macadamia DC 15 each under the dryer.


----------



## sisters248 (Oct 18, 2013)

Deep condition with Queen Helene today and mixed it with some safflower oil and Amla oil. Deep conditioning for an hour.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been horrible with this challenge and my regimen for the 1st time ever during my hair journey. Well after the detangling session I had yesterday I'm back to business starting with some TLC! I'm DC with Vitale Hair Mayo then following up with Organix Macadamia DC 15 each under the dryer.


----------



## rawsilk (Oct 18, 2013)

I oil scalp with Fenugreek herb infused Ghee butter (a concoction I picked up from an Ethiopian friend) and then apply Salerm Wheat Mask with heating cap for at least 40 minutes.  I rinse out and apply Pureology Super Smooth or Nioxin #5 conditioner.  I think I am always kind of deep conditioning because even when I do regular conditioner, I mix a tablespoon or two of yogurt in with it. Bling-blingity-shine! (I have to find a sigy that adequately conveys how important shine is to me.) Next week is Aphogee or Emergencee week.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 18, 2013)

Doing an overnight dc with biolage matrix hydrotherapy on my new growth and the ends of my hair, aoin on my ends, giovanni 50:50 over top with a shea butter & rice bran oil blend, then my self made ayurvedic oil blend on my scalp and hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2013)

I never liked overnight dc's BUT I've realized that I can do them quite effectively if I am very stingy with the product that I use.   Before my hair would be really soaked and I didn't like the feel of it and my hair didn't feel yummy as you would expect. 
So from now on I think I will do an overnight dc in Friday nights


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 19, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum Moisturizing DC. This stuff is some kinda good.


----------



## mschristine (Oct 20, 2013)

Simple wash day. I shampooed with Shea moisture raw Shea butter/argon oil moisture retention shampoo and DCed with Aussie moist 3 minute miracle for about 5 minutes underneath a plastic cap. I'm amazed that's all I need with this conditioner


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Dcing with shea moisture restorative mask

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dcing for an hour under Hair Therapy Wrap with SD Chocolate Bliss.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunday's dc of my fenugreek paste


----------



## veesweets (Oct 20, 2013)

DC'ed for 45 mins with bask vanilla whiskey. 
This jar is lasting me foreverrr. I'm not even half way through yet after using it numerous times


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 20, 2013)

Dcing under hair therapy wrap with 
kizuri cocoa vanilla conditioner,
Rice bran oil
Babassu oil


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 20, 2013)

Dc'd with my honey child honey hair mask and jbco


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Oct 20, 2013)

About to DC with Shea What Deux


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Saturday I steamed with Ynobe shop amla and nettle DC for 1hr.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm under a heat cap for 20 mins with Purabody Chocolate Hair Smoothie.  I want to eat it.  It smells so good, like brownie batter.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Keep forgetting to post when I DC. 

I DC'd last night w/ Mango & Papaya Conditioner


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:


> Keep forgetting to post when I DC.
> 
> I DC'd last night w/ Mango & Papaya Conditioner


 
Me too naturalagain2

I DCed on Sunday with Aubrey Organis HSR


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 22, 2013)

Dc'd with lustrailk cholesterol and jbco last night


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2013)

DC'ing with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab under conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dc'd with fenugreek infused rice bran oil and aubrey organics island naturals.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 23, 2013)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Shea What. Curlies are already poppin out the wood work


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone use TIGI Moisture Maniac? How do you like it?


----------



## syncerelyhis (Oct 24, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Does anyone use TIGI Moisture Maniac? How do you like it?



@ i bought a bottle once because it was on sale and i really hated it. My hair felt so dry


----------



## mschristine (Oct 24, 2013)

Prepoo with coconut and castor oil..clarifying with ORS creamy aloe shampoo, second wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo and then DC with Silk Elements Mega Silk moisturizing conditioner (first time trying this) mixed with castor and hemp seed oil underneath my heating cap for about 30 minutes. I think I might straighten my hair after this....


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 24, 2013)

DC with SD Razzberry Coconut....lovely!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Protein dc with komaza protein strengthener, with KeraVada fenugreek and coffee oil on too. now dcing with HQ peppermint.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Did an oil soak/pre poo with olive oil and bioinfusions critical care hair masque under a cap with low heat. Tuesday. Yes I am behind posting. I rinsed and cowashed with as I am cleansing conditioner. It is a very nice product. My hair was clean and soft with ringlets. I applied tea and SM Boaab(sp) treatment mask with grapeseed and sunflower oil under a warm dryer on low. I also had some SSI okra reconstructor on my ends. Rinse, used Giovanni Tea tree as a rinse out and ACV. I could not find my coffee dispenser for my CAT. I still have not found my dispenser bottle. I used grapeseed oil, kimmaytube leave in and QB amla and olive and went under a plastic cap and a bonnet!


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 26, 2013)

Im doing an overnight with darcy's botanical deep conditioning moisture mask


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally making some progress on my ends.  DC'd with Trader Joe's Nourish on dry hair, topped with coconut oil.  Hair stays soft for 2-3 days max but then I have to repeat.  I am not using a satin pillow case so I will see if that makes the difference.  I would really like at least 5 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

DC'ed Alter Ego's Garlic Rx (under a Plastic Cap)

DC'ed under Dryer with Affirm's Sustenance

DC'ed/Steamed: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

Doing Henna now. .that's sorta a dc


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 26, 2013)

Just Dc'd with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 26, 2013)

Dc'ing for 1hr with 
Shea moisture raw deep masque
Vatika frosting oil
Wild honey


----------



## Jewell (Oct 26, 2013)

DC'd last night using fenugreek, brahmi, Godrej Nupur 9 Herbs Henna, and amla powders plus extra virgin avocado oil (EVAO) and L'Oreal Total Repair Ceramide Damage Erasing Balm mixed in. Left on 1 hour with 2 layers of plastic and a towel (body heat/steam). The powders clumped together (need to tweak my mix), and I had pieces stuck in my hair even after thorough rinsing/shampooing, so I had to re-rinse and condition again this AM.

I used my "kitchen sink" conditioner mix this AM, (thanks for the name idea cynd) which has 15 different EO's and carrier oils, and about 7 or 10 different conditioners mixed in (a tablespoon of this, a squirt of that). I put it all in an old Queen Helene cholesterol condish jar, whipped it up really good, and slathered it on. Left on about 5-10 mins with a plastic cap while showering.

Next time I need to write down what I throw in cuz it is da bomb. Shiny, soft, tangle-free, fragrant, smooth hair. Might have to start selling it one day. Lol  Ingredients shall remain proprietary just in case. 

It is a great way to use up a stash of conditioners...especially if, like me, you have a bunch of half-used bottles of this and that sitting around.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2013)

I DC'd earlier with AO GPB under dryer.


----------



## sisters248 (Oct 26, 2013)

DC today with Queen Helene, soft and beautiful hair moisturizing complex, and added a little of HQ coconut strawberry lime oil and mixed it all together!  Left it on for about two hours. My hair feels amazing! My hair just finished air drying. As of right now, I am moisturizing and sealing my hair! Woot!


----------



## Lylddlebit (Oct 27, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Does anyone use TIGI Moisture Maniac? How do you like it?



When I used moisture maniac back in 2010 I liked it. My hair was also soft  and moisturized after use. I also liked the smell.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2013)

Im doing a one-step hendigo treatment right now using some left over henna I had 2 weeks ago. I added some fresh indigo to it to stretch it for a full head treatment. 

In addition, I will be DCing this afternoon with Affirm Positive Link (protein) Conditioner followed with Proclaim Intense Hydrating Masque with Argan Oil. 

I never used the Proclaim conditioner before so I hope it moisturizes my hair well. If it does, I'll reorder it and keep it in my stash and purchase it during Sally's 25% off sales.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 27, 2013)

Will DC with SD razzberry coconut later


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dcing with SD MSI under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes. Will do a moisturizing DC with SD Chocolate Bliss afterward.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dc'd with a coffee/tea/coconut milk powder,  fenugreek infused rice bran oil on my hair, aorm and homemade fenugreek paste over top.  Steamed for 20 minutes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DC'ing/Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er



IDareT'sHair, how do you like this DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

@NaturallyATLPCH

I like it. I think it's a little pricey w/o a Sale (with Shipping), but it is 12oz. 

It has a lot of Ayurvedic ingredients in it too. I'd repurchase it if it was on Sale, otherwise, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I like it. I think it's a little pricey w/o a Sale (with Shipping), but it is 12oz.
> 
> It has a lot of Ayurvedic ingredients in it too. I'd repurchase it if it was on Sale, otherwise, I probably wouldn't.



Okay. Yeah, I have a few things of hers in my cart but this one caught my eye the most. I did see that it was 12oz. Thanks Hun! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

@NaturallyATLPCH

She did have a 15% Discount Code (for a short time) for LHCF. She discontinued it.

It smells nice and it's nice & creamy. Steams very well. Rinses clean. It's okay. I've had better (and worse).


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2013)

DC with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut again. Under a cap, under dryer for 15 minutes then let it sit for 90minutes.


----------



## greenbees (Oct 27, 2013)

DC'd on Saturday with Silicon Mix.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2013)

DCd with AO Blue Chamomile. My hair still likes this. My hair was so manageable when I rinsed.

I oiled my scalp, applied my DC and just wore 3 plastic caps while I did yoga. That seemed to be enough heat to make it work.


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 28, 2013)

DC last night w/ steam AOWC mixed w/ JBCO & Castor oil.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 28, 2013)

deep conditioned with herbal essence non of your frizzness for the  first time, it was better than garnier, im done with them!


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 29, 2013)

DCed with QH Super Cholesterol last night on top of my oil mix. DCed under the heating cap.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Will do a 30 minute dc with shea moisture yucca & baobab anti breakage treatment. Then dc with SD raz affair.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2013)

DC'ing tonight with KeraCare Humecto under conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Getting Ready to Steam with: Claudie's Protein Renew


----------



## felic1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I did my hair yesterday. I did that olive oil pre poo, then I washed with that As I am cleansing conditioner. Ooh, that works good. I used grapeseed oil with SD Vanilla Silk with a splash of SSI Avocado conditioner for 1/2 hour with heat. I let it cool and then used some Bioinfusion critical care masque with sunflower because I was planning to press my hair for a funeral. My high school sweethearts brother died and wanted to walk in with my hair laid. It looked good. God, he was looking good..........


----------



## felic1 (Oct 29, 2013)

I forgot I did a Aphogee heavy protein yesterday. I had to use my stove top straightening combs because I could not find my electrics. I really wanted to fortify my strands prior to those combs. When I was straightening it, I told my self " I don't think my straightening combs are hot enough". My next thought was, " that sounds like famous last words prior to a setback".


----------



## kupenda (Oct 29, 2013)

Dcing under the dryer with Beautiful Textures Rapid Repair, HV Jardin oil on scalp and hair. Happy to be done with this dc. Its horrible. No slip, leaves my hair coated and icky. Gonna let this cool a little before rinsing in the shower and shampooing with miss jessies creme de la curl followed by hairitage hydration pink grapefruit to cowash


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dc'ing with aocl and millcreek biotin on the ends.


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 1, 2013)

Steamed with Silicon Mix and 10en1 on the ends sealed with GSO  

Don't mind the small amount of permed ends left!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

DC/Steam with: Hydratherma Natural's Amino DC'er


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 2, 2013)

Last night I overnight DCed with QH Super Cholesterol mixed with fenugreek.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with The Pomade Shop's Coffee DC on one side and Marie Dean's Coffee Dc on the other side. I also shampooed with The Pomade Shop's Coffee shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Rozlewis

I'm curious of your comparisons.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Marie Dean
I like that it comes in a jar for easy application to the hair. I apply conditioner like a relaxer so the jar makes for easy application. The consistency is rather thick which made application a little hard to do on wet hair. After it was applied it was fine. When rinsing condition out I always do a cold rinse. During the rinse I noticed there was very little slip. I did not like the feel after the conditioner was rinsed out.

The Pomade Shop
This Dc comes in a bottle which I do not like. I had to squeeze conditioner out into an old jar t make it easier to apply. The consistency is nice, it is thick but not as thick as MD. I actually like the consistency of this conditioner better. When I rinsed this conditioner it had more slip than MD but not as much as other conditioners. I applied Hairveda's Moist 24/7 to both sides of my hair to give it some slip. At 11 weeks post I need all the slip I can get.

Conclusion for Now
I like the feel of both conditioners when they are on my hair after steaming but I have to say I would rate The Pomade Shop better because it was easier to apply (except for the bottle versus jar), i like the consistency better (not too thick) and had more slip. Next time I use the MD I think I will add oil to it to make it easier to apply. Also, The Pomade Shop is more economical.

My hair is still wet right now. I have a towel on my head to allow it to dry about 75% before applying the rest of my leave-ins and detangling. I will let you know how the hair feels after it has air dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

@Rozlewis

You just ordered more MD Coffee & Kokum. Are you going to try to change your order?

You are right, The Pomade Shop's Coffee is more economical. 

I should try to Transfer some into Jars. 

Lord knows I have enough empty Jars around here.

Looking forward to try both the Coffee & the Herbal Blends DC'ers I got from the Pomade Shop.  Also the LinoMoist Crème.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Rozlewis &IDareT'sHair I've eliminated MD's coffee DC because I prefer TPS better and that it's more economical. I used this year to narrow my MD selection down.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Rozlewis &IDareT'sHair I've eliminated MD's coffee DC because I prefer TPS better and that it's more economical. I used this year to narrow my MD selection down.



I was going to order that DC, so glad I read your post. Question: What is TPS? I'm new to LHCF 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 2, 2013)

MayaNatural The Pomade Shop it's an etsy store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

I had eliminated it too Ms. Curly (for Economical reasons).  Thanks for the additional review.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> You just ordered more MD Coffee & Kokum. Are you going to try to change your order?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, produce junkie that I am I did place another order for the MD Coffee DC and I will keep it. However, I will most likely add oil to it. In addition, I will probably try to layer the conditioner. After I steam in the DC I will probably add a layer of oil and another light-weight conditioner that has lots of slip. I will most likely not order the MD again. 

Girl, let me tell you, the LinoMoist is delicious. I have been using it for the last month and I love, love, love it. I use it when I do the LOC method. I currently use:

L = Komaza Care Vitamin Reign
O = Hairveda's Jardin oil
C = The Pomade Shop's LinoMoist

My hair loves this stuff. I am so glad she sells this in the 8 oz size now. Plus she gives a nice coupon when you purchase 5 pomades. In addition, I have the shelf-life times for all of her products and all of them can be extended by refrigeration. I purchased a small refrigerator for my basement that is exclusively for my hair goodies. 

Also, my hair is about 90% dry now and it feels good. The MD is not a bad conditioner at all just for my taste it was too thick, not enough slip, and pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Rozlewis

I can't wait to try my LinoMoist. 

I think I will also try the CeraMoist (hope the citrus doesn't bother my scalp)

I know.  I used my x5 time Purchase Coupon on my last order.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I have the CeraMoist in the fridge waiting to finish the LinoMoist.

I have a cart full of TPS stuff waiting until I use some of my stash. I can't wait to use my coupon.

Let me know how you like it when you use it.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> MayaNatural The Pomade Shop it's an etsy store.



Thank you so much!! I will check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rozlewis...I have a plan to obtain a refrigerator for my hair products also!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

felic1, i am glad I did it. I had items in my kitchen refrigerator but I was always afraid that someone would mistake it for something else. Now I don't worry because the husband and kids know it is mine. Hands off people.


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 2, 2013)

I DC on this past thursday and oh my my hair has never end came out so soft. The bad part is I used so many products, I am unsure of what exactly gave me such good results 

I recall washing briefly in the shower with GVP nexxus humectress , left in on for 3 minutes. Then I dc with Kenra MC for 30 min with heat and then I rollerset my hair with Elasta QP smooth as silk and used a little Paul Mitchell Supper skinny serum. I left out my shampoo process and pre poo but thats minimal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk for about 30 minutes to an hour (depending on how lazy I get) under my Hair Therapy Wrap. This is the right consistency and amount of moisture for me.


----------



## karlajamaica (Nov 2, 2013)

Yay!  I have been sticking to my routine of Trader Joe's Nourish conditioner on dry hair layered with coconut oil and my hair is responding incredibly well!  I am so happy!  My hair is soft and supple and my ends look great.  I hope this continues to hold true... I know hair can change it's mind about products :-/


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dc w/ Edens body works jojoba monoi


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 3, 2013)

Yesterday I DC with Loreal Total Repair 5 and Organix Macadamia Oil Treatment for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## kaykari (Nov 3, 2013)

^^ I love that loreal!!


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 3, 2013)

After a delicious coconut milk pre-poo, I am happily dc-ing with HQS The Slip Protein condish.


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to dc today with keracare restorative mask. I need to make room for my bf items .


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to be deep conditioning later on today with herbal essence morocco shine conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> felic1, i am glad I did it. I had items in my kitchen refrigerator but I was always afraid that someone would mistake it for something else. Now I don't worry because the husband and kids know it is mine. Hands off people.



Is it a full size fridge?  Where do you keep it?


----------



## veesweets (Nov 3, 2013)

Gonna DC later today with SD vanilla silk


----------



## kupenda (Nov 3, 2013)

Aoplied jojoba oil to freshly washed hair, followed by SD Razzberry Coconut and HV Jardin oil on top of that. Under the dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 3, 2013)

Hsr on dry hair.

Might sleep in it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Nov 3, 2013)

Vanilla Silk 20 minutes


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 3, 2013)

DC with SD Razzberry Coconut under a cap for 90minutes.


----------



## greenbees (Nov 3, 2013)

DC'ing now with the Mane Choice DC. I'm holding on to my last bit of SD Vanilla Creme Moisture Dream until my order comes in lol


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Jumping in if I may. I'm DCing with Shea Moisture's Deep Treatment Mask. I've always liked this conditioner but thought it had no slip. Today I applied it the way Naptural85 applies her cowash conditioners (oil mix and all) and my dry, dirty, hasn't been detangled since Thursday, APl length natural hair was a breeze to detangle.

I also applied some Peppermint Pomade from the Pomade Shop to my scalp. Will sleep in it and rinse in the morning.

My steamer should be here this week!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 3, 2013)

toaster Glad to have you join us


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2013)

Friday to Saturday I did an overnight dc with biolage matrix hydrating dc on my ng and hair with millcreek biotin on my ends and fenugreek oil over top. 

Sunday did a dc with my fenugreek paste,  aorm and castor oil with Giovanni 50:50 over top.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 4, 2013)

Deep conditioned today with SD chocolate bliss and keravada fenugreek oil on top  with heat for 45 min then withour for 30 min


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Conditioner over a cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 5, 2013)

DC'ing with Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab under conditioning cap.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dcing overnight on clean hair with SDVS


----------



## toaster (Nov 5, 2013)

My steamer will be here Friday! I will be deep conditioning with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment and my oil mix on Friday. And probably Sunday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 7, 2013)

Dc'd with the last I had of my Joico and Lekair cholesterol plus for 30 min under a baggy


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Dc'd with SD raz affair

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Nov 7, 2013)

DCing on dry hair with Elasta QP DPR 11+ and V05 moisture milks strawberries and cream..wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo..having a lazy DC kind of day


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dc with Millcreek biotin conditioner on my ends (its a protein conditioner), and aubrey camomille luxurious all over.  Last night I oiled my hair and scalp.


----------



## LexiDior (Nov 7, 2013)

DCed with ORS Hairepair Conditioner.


----------



## toaster (Nov 8, 2013)

Steaming with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask and my oil mix on top.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 8, 2013)

Dc'd for 3hrs with
Eden body monoi dc
Tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth
Agave nectar
Peppermint e.o
Rosemary e.o
Acv
Hemp seed oil
Vatika frosting oil
 Hbco
....Hair feels like butta and silky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

Steamed with: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 9, 2013)

DCd overnight with QH Cholesterol mixed with EVOCO, EVOO and GSO


----------



## theRaven (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm joining. I deep conditioned with Silk Dreams Moisture Dream last Sunday. My hair is still soft a week later, with wearing twistouts all week.


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 9, 2013)

I dced with kerapro restorative mask, good stuff. Too bad I have to find something else cause sally discontinued it


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

DC'ed with Salerm 21 Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and Rosemary oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Trying this bootleg steaming method w/SD Vanilla Silk under my LCL dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Dc'd for 3hrs with
> Eden body monoi dc
> *Tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth*
> Agave nectar
> ...



YASSSSSS! I flippin' love this stuff


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3

Bootleg steamin' is DA' BOMB! I did it for months before I purchase my first steamer and did it for months before purchasing my current.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

^^^Great! Now I will never use a steamer and get more use from my LCL than just my every two months rollersets!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, my hair just soaked that VS right up like it never has before with my Hair Therapy Wrap. I mean my wrap is good, but I like to be a little heavy handed w/my Dcs, so I would still see white. With the bootleg steaming, man oh man! No white whatsoever!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3

Isn't is awesome . How did it feel once you rinsed?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

My twists were super duper soft/supple and bouncy. I was impressed withthe way they looked and felt once I got out from under the dryer! They looked awesome and felt incredibly soft like I could have used it as a leave in. I will be dcing this way from now on. EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dc'ing with ayurvedic oils on my scalp,  biolage-matrix aqua immersion dc, and a Shea/rice bran oil blend I'm my hair with high steam for 30 minutes.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3 EnExitStageLeft. Im intrigued. How do you perform bootleg steaming?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hyacinthe After putting on your DC, you spray a plastic cap with water and put it on your head. Then put a regular plastic shopping bag on your head and sit under the dryer for 30 minutes or so. It really works!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I did a deep pre poo with coconut oil and bioinfusions critical care masque. The next treatment was SM deep treatment over hemp oil. I used a hot towel over my base cap and then a shopping bag for my steam but the above way sounds good also!


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 9, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> YASSSSSS! I flippin' love this stuff



Thanks.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Froreal3

I knew it was going to leave that purdy hair feelin' good .

Hyacinthe 

My way is a bit different from Froreal's. All I do is wet a turbie twist with hot water, put a conditioning cap on top and sit under the dryer. The wet towel heats up and the conditioning cap catches all of the steam from the water. BAM! Bootleg steamin'


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 9, 2013)

Deep conditioning with steam with SD vanilla silk


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 10, 2013)

DC-ing with my homemade mix, reconstituted with VO5 coconut plus grapeseed oil, peppermint EO, Thyme EO, rosemary EO, and tea tree. 





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dc'ing wIth my homemade fenugreek paste.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing wIth my homemade fenugreek paste.


 Nix08 That high bun is simply scrumptious  and those edges!!!...the sheen is blinding me!  *faints*  Is this pic on your blog?? I wanna see up close   I LOVE this HHJ!!

Oh, it just occurred to me...do you even have a blog? I must be delirious from my cold meds and that fab head of hair!!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Nix08 That high bun is simply scrumptious  and those edges!!!...the sheen is blinding me!  *faints*  Is this pic on your blog?? I wanna see up close   I LOVE this HHJ!!
> 
> Oh, it just occurred to me...do you even have a blog? I must be delirious from my cold meds and that fab head of hair!!



mshoneyfly you are too funny girl!!  Nope,  I don't have a blog  Thanks though unfortunately I don't have any more pics of that style.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 10, 2013)

DC'd w/ my last bit of AO HSR, with my oil blend on top.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 10, 2013)

DC'ed for 30 minutes with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## toaster (Nov 10, 2013)

Under the steamer again. DCing with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask and my oil mix.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 10, 2013)

Dc'in w/ steam using SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair on top of my tea Blend: Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Moringa, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dc'in w/ steam using SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair on top of my tea Blend: Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Moringa, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm



Sounds delicious.  I'm glad tea rinsing is finally working out for you.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

DC'd in shower for about 15 minutes with HQS The Slip DC.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Dc'in w/ steam using SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair on top of my tea Blend: Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Moringa, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm



Razzberry real heavy?  Or nah?  Keep in mind I wear straight styles EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 10, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

For you rod sets, nahhhhhhh.

For your rollersets....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 10, 2013)

Babygrowth

I jumped in head first the first time. I took it slow this time and used each tea one by one. Now I'm addicted .


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 11, 2013)

Deep conditioning with my favorite conditioner in the world  which is ors hair repair nourishing conditioner, I love the way it just goes on. I don't usually comb conditioner through my hair because it just breaks my hair off but with that conditioner you can, it has soooo much slip and my hair is the softest I could get my ever with any conditioner! I'm prepared to be rinsing extra long thinking I might have conditioner left over in my hair but in reality my hair is just that damn soft


----------



## karlajamaica (Nov 12, 2013)

Big weekend.  Did a hard protein treatment, deep conditioned (Trader Joe's Nourish and coconut oil), detangled and braided.  I have very thick hair so this was no small task.  Feeling accomplished!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm thinking......either Nature's Ego Avocado Deep Treatment or Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water.

Will Steam with one of those.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

My conditioning sessions have been pretty routine with AO HSR since I'm stretching. Not really interested in trying anything new right now out of fear of tangles, dryness and setback.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 13, 2013)

I deep conditioned last night with BASK YAM nectar and cacao bark. I mixed them together. I kept it on my hair about 1.5hours, can I say soft moisture, slip, and define curls. Yes!!! I purchased this during their Mother's Day sale I think. Oh it has been added to my Black Friday list.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with:
*GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm
*Coconut Oil
*Honey
*Rosemary Oil and Peppermint Oil

Left it on for an hour and my hair was butter!!!! It gave my hair the same feel as when I use Aubrey Organics White Chamelia (that I can never find in stock). My hair was in heaven.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I may love Aubrey Organics Swimmers conditioner!

It detangles so well. And my hair feels moisturized. 

Hmmm?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 14, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I think I may love Aubrey Organics Swimmers conditioner!
> 
> It detangles so well. And my hair feels moisturized.
> 
> ...



Which swimmers do you have?. . I'm pretty sure I have one but I certainly don't recall results like this. ..maybe I ought to revisit it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Which swimmers do you have?. . I'm pretty sure I have one but I certainly don't recall results like this. ..maybe I ought to revisit it.



I have the Swimmers normalizing conditioner. 

I use  hsr, rose mosq, wc, bc,gpb and jays desert.

I tried the Swimmers the first time yesterday. I think it is my favorite followed by HSR.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Did a protein treatment w/ CJ Repair Me. My second time using and I really like it so far. I think it will be a staple protein condish for me.

Followed up with Bask Cacaco Bark mixed with Bask Y.A.M Nectar and Vatika Frosting.... nice soft moisturized hair!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2013)

naturalagain2 said:
			
		

> Did a protein treatment w/ CJ Repair Me. My second time using and I really like it so far. I think it will be a staple protein condish for me.
> 
> Followed up with Bask Cacaco Bark mixed with Bask Y.A.M Nectar and Vatika Frosting.... nice soft moisturized hair!!



How long did you leave the protein on?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Dc'd with shea moisture anti breakage

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Nov 14, 2013)

Under the steamer with Shea Moisture and my oil mix on top. I could stay under here all day. So glad I bought one!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got AOGPB today!!  Has anyone used this as a DC for longer than 15 mins?  If so, how long?  Do you follow up with moisture DC?  I got the one that says ylang ylang and lavender. 

HairPleezeGrow
How do you like the SM anti-breakage DC?  I have a jar and I used it once but dont remember how it performed.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 15, 2013)

Under the steam machine with Silicon Mix and GSO on top


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly I have the same gpb as u do and I dc longer than 15 min. I do an hr with heat and don't follow with a moisturizing conditioner cause that conditioner leaves my hair very soft.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 15, 2013)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Which swimmers do you have?. . I'm pretty sure I have one but I certainly don't recall results like this. ..maybe I ought to revisit it.



I am rethinking all of my  aubreys. Alcohol denat is high on the ingredients list now. When I opened a bottle it smelled like rubbing alcohol so I looked at the ingredients. Apparently it is added for cleaner rinsing. I know people complained about it coating their hair. If they truly changed their formula they shoukd tell people. 

I need an alternative I can find on the ground that is natural and organic without a ton of emulsifying wax.

 I use CJ curl rehab all of the time.

Eta: I know the formula changed last year but my bottle of hsr smelled strongly of rubbing alcohol this time.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water (over a cup of Coffee)


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 15, 2013)

I plan to DC with Naturelle Slippery Elm later.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2013)

Dc'd tonight with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 15, 2013)

Using Marie Dean moisturizing dc overnight


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

DCing with LOreal Moisture Rush Mask. It goes on nicely. Let's see how it does when I rinse.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 15, 2013)

Did a hard protein treatment today with egg, cassia, and GBP. I dqt undr the dryer, without plastic, and let my hair get hard. Can already see it cut down on breakage and excess seasonal shedding


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 15, 2013)

faithVA said:


> DCing with LOreal Moisture Rush Mask. It goes on nicely. Let's see how it does when I rinse.



tell me how it goes, im interested in loreal


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> tell me how it goes, im interested in loreal



I didn't give it a full test because I only mudwashed my scalp and not my hair. I will have to try it again when I shampoo to see if it still holds up. I used the Loreal 5 Repair Balm first. That was nice and my hair was soft when I rinsed. It wasn't like a protein treatment which has a tendency to make my hair feel a little on the hard side. Then I followed with the Moisture Rush Mask. I left that on for 30 minutes. It probably it not really a DC though. It left my hair fairly soft. Not sure if it does better than my AO but it is also half the price and easier to get. I think they are both good products. I would use this when I need moisture but I don't want to spend 30 minutes with a DC.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 16, 2013)

Dcing now on clean hair with a mix of Mostly QH cholesterol, Wen 613 and some CJ repair me.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 16, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am rethinking all of my  aubreys. Alcohol denat is high on the ingredients list now. When I opened a bottle it smelled like rubbing alcohol so I looked at the ingredients. Apparently it is added for cleaner rinsing. I know people complained about it coating their hair. If they truly changed their formula they shoukd tell people.
> 
> I need an alternative I can find on the ground that is natural and organic without a ton of emulsifying wax.
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi i just had this same problem with a bottle of the AO White Camellia Conditioner.  My hair actually still smells like alcohol after using it.  It was the first time using it, so I thought it was just this version, but maybe not.  I love the Island Replenishing and I've never had the alcohol smell with that.

Now I'm a little nervous


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 16, 2013)

Doing a DC with Biolage Matrix Aqua-Immersion Crème Masque on my ng particularly and some on the length of my hair.  Giovanni 50:50 on my length with a shea butter  and rice bran based treatment over top.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2013)

DC with Naturelle Slippery Elm last night. Under dryer with a cap for 15 and then sat wrapped in a towel for an hour.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 16, 2013)

Overnight dc w/ tresseme naturals, avj,castor oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 16, 2013)

uofmpanther said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi i just had this same problem with a bottle of the AO White Camellia Conditioner.  My hair actually still smells like alcohol after using it.  It was the first time using it, so I thought it was just this version, but maybe not.  I love the Island Replenishing and I've never had the alcohol smell with that.
> 
> Now I'm a little nervous



I have never had that happen before. It has me wondering if they had a manufacturing issue. I think I have some white camellia but I think it was bought early summer. I am going to go smell it. 

That alcohol smell is not normal. In fact the alcohol smell was so strong I couldn't detect the usual scent of the HSR at all.  

If I were you I would dc with something else and do the loc method and then heavy seal just to be safe!

Eta: couldn't find the WC

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2013)

Washed with Shi naturals scalp detox,on top used AIA cleansing pudding,rinsed with LAF hyualnic con,Claudies Kahve Dc mask 2hr,rinsed Claudies Kahve hair lotion,HH soft coconut leave-in,applied Serenzo Jojoba/Nettle cream in my scalp,Siamese Twist Olive Bhringarj buttercream on the length,HH hemp pomade to seal & sprayed over my hair with HH big city punch...Hair in 5 large braids..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Nov 16, 2013)

Vanilla silk with some nourish for 30 minutes


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 16, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I have never had that happen before. It has me wondering if they had a manufacturing issue. I think I have some white camellia but I think it was bought early summer. I am going to go smell it.
> 
> That alcohol smell is not normal. In fact the alcohol smell was so strong I couldn't detect the usual scent of the HSR at all.
> 
> ...



I'm doing a dc overnight with purabody chocolate hair smoothie.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 17, 2013)

Just dced with shea what with heat


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dced with SD Chocolate Bliss under moist plastic cap and dryer.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 17, 2013)

going to do a hot oil treatment with grapeseed oil and shampoo after and deep condition after with komaza olive mask mixed with loreal just because i know sample pack won't be enough (honey and grape seed oil as well). in the past hot oil treatments didn't do anything but i never sprayed water first (warm water) and i did it after shampooing. but you mind as well call it a prepoo, i think honestly im just wasting oil lol


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 17, 2013)

DCing with my mix under plastic cap and a tee shirt while I clean the house.  Recently I've been adding a 15 oz. bottle of VO5 to my recipe (to stretch it) and I'm liking it.  This time it's Passion Fruit Smoothie.








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dc'ing with my fenugreek paste.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 17, 2013)

Deep conditioned for 45 mins with SD Vanilla Silk. It was nice on my relaxed hair but its been performing even better the last 2 times on my natural hair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 17, 2013)

Dc'ing w/ SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair mixed w/ SD's Destination hydrations on top of my tea blend: Black Ceylon, Red Rooibus, Moringa, Horsetail, Marshmallow Root, and Slippery Elm. My hair is going to love me for this  Will steam for 30 minutes in a few.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 17, 2013)

DC'd with Redken Real Control and then twisted my hair back up.


----------



## toaster (Nov 17, 2013)

Under the steamer with Shea Moisture and my oil mix. I can't wait for Black Friday so I can have some other conditioners to steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Steaming with: Nature's Ego Avocado DC'er over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 19, 2013)

Dc'ing under conditioning cap with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab.


----------



## toaster (Nov 19, 2013)

Slapped some Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and my oil mix on my head. Covered with a plastic cap. I was just going to cowash in the morning but I already know I'll be too tired to apply conditioner in the morning, so rinsing it out will have to do.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Dc'd with SD raz affair

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Nov 21, 2013)

Prepooing with hempseed and coconut oil for a while, washing with ORS creamy aloe shampoo and then a second wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo, DC with ORS hair masque for about 30 minutes underneath my heating cap...getting a trim tomorrow morning


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 21, 2013)

Dcing with a whole lot of EVOCO and a little SSI honey rinse condish on clean hair, using heat


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 21, 2013)

DCing on dry hair under heat cap with LeKair cholesterol Conditioner.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 21, 2013)

DC'ing with HV sitrinillah


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 21, 2013)

veesweets said:


> DC'ing with HV sitrinillah



Girl we on the same page. So am I right now.


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

Under the steamer with Shea Moisture.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dcing with ORS replenishing condish for an hr using heat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

Steaming 20 minutes with: Alter Ego Garlic
Steaming 40 minutes with: Claudie's Protein Rx


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 22, 2013)

Doing an overnight with CJ Repair Me


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dcing w/ BNB original conditioning clay mask mixed with V05 Shea cashmere, almond oil, and vatika frosting.


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dc w/ AOHSR ,avg,avj,jojoba oil, castor oil, grapeseed oil under a shore cap.  I might steam.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2013)

Dc't today with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc't today with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.



I never hear of anyone using Manuka honey in hair. I have some but I eat it mostly.  What strength do you have?  And how does it compare to regular raw honey in your hair. TIA


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk under dryer with moistened plastic cap for 40 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's Fenugreek Sunday!  Did an overnight DC with Biolage -Matrax Aqua Immersion DC and I'll be adding my fenugreek paste to the ends shortly for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 24, 2013)

Going to be deep condition with ors nourishing repair conditioner today for 15 min under dryer


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 24, 2013)

Gonna dc with a mix of SD chocolate bliss and vanilla silk with kera vada fenugreek oil and honey under steamer for 20 min.


----------



## toaster (Nov 24, 2013)

Under the steamer. A mix of Shea Moisture and Tresemme Naturals covered with my oil mix. Will sleep in it and rinse in the morning.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 24, 2013)

Did a henna gloss, then DC'd with my mix+VO5 Passion Fruit Smoothie.

Will probably henna every week in December in preparation for braiding my hair at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Keravada Coffee Oil on scalp, Coconut Oil and Curl Junkie curl Rehab on the length under conditioning cap for 30 mins.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Can you tell me where you purchased your Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Steaming with: Claudie's Protein Renew Rx


----------



## sisters248 (Nov 26, 2013)

I deep conditioned yesterday with queen helene and moisturized and sealed avocado oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82

I purchased it from a vendor on Ebay. However, I went to purchase more today and I see that she is no longer selling. I have no idea who I'm going to get it from now. I trusted her quality.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

loulou82
EnExitStageLeft

I have purchased the Marshmallow Root and Slippery elm tea bags from Tea Haven online. It might be a little pricey but I am not sure others have been paying.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks EnExitStageLeft and Rozlewis.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 27, 2013)

DC'd without heat on clean hair with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Treatment. It has all the ingredients I avoid but im surprised. I like it!


----------



## toaster (Nov 27, 2013)

DCing under my new hothead with my mom's Cantu Natural Hair Deep Treatment Mask. I'm so glad it says on the label that there are no cones/ mineral oil/ etc because that ingredient list is sooo long. When I was applying (after shampooing with Shea Moisture Curl and Shine shampoo and towel drying) I had to keep looking at the container to make sure I wasn't applying a curl cream. My curls were sooo nice and elongated and it seemed like the product was helping with shrinkage. I bet it would be amazing for a wash and go! 

My mom also has the curl cream so I'll use that as a leave in, but I'll definitely be purchasing the DC when I get home.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 27, 2013)

DC'ing on dry hair with SD vanilla silk


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2013)

DCed on Sunday past with Affirm Sustenance followed by Proclaim Moisturizing Conditioner. I hadn't DCed for a long time and my hair was craving this. I need a hendigo treatment like yesterday so maybe I will give myself one this or next weekend at the latest since I will be getting my hair weaved mid-December for the holidays.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 28, 2013)

Steamed last night with MD seaweed for 1 hr.


----------



## greenbees (Nov 28, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> Gonna dc with a mix of SD chocolate bliss and vanilla silk with kera vada fenugreek oil and honey under steamer for 20 min.



sexypebbly How's the Chocolate Bliss? I ordered that DC along with some other from SD but I haven't tried it yet. It smells so good though, like brownies!


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 28, 2013)

greenbees said:


> sexypebbly How's the Chocolate Bliss? I ordered that DC along with some other from SD but I haven't tried it yet. It smells so good though, like brownies!



greenbees I really like it. It does smell very good which is also a plus for me  Its very moisturizing for my hair and makes my hair very manageable.


----------



## mschristine (Nov 28, 2013)

Washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, second wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo, hard protein with aphogee 2 step treatment and then the balancing moisturizer afterwards in the shower for about 5-7 minutes. My hair feels so good!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dcing on dry hair with SD VS and some oils


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yesterday I deep conditioned with AtOne Reconstructor Conditioner under a plastic cap for 10-15 mins.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 29, 2013)

I did an overnight with My Honey Child so deep dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Will Steam with: Claudie's Protein Renew


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dcing for a few hours on dry hair with SSI avocado condish


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful (had a little left) and with Hairveda's Sitrinilla, Manuka Honey, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dcing using heat with KeeaPro Restorative D.C


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Dc'd with shea moisture restorative mask

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2013)

Layered dc with:
Castor oil
Aorm
Aoin
Biolage matrix aqua immersion


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dcing under a plastic cap with SD MSI for 30 minutes. #lazyhairday

I don't think I will do a moisturizing DC after this depending on how my hair feels upon rinse out. I usually use SD VS after using MSI and it seems like it's counteracted any protein benefits.  Besides, the jar of MSI says you can use a very moisturizing leave in after MSI instead of a DC.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

Did a quick protein session with SSI Okra followed by DCing with heat with Loreal damage erasing balm.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Dec 1, 2013)

Going to DC with SD RCA


----------



## greenbees (Dec 1, 2013)

I DC'd this morning with SD Chocolate Bliss. Smells just like brownies!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 1, 2013)

About to deep condition with herbal essence morocco shine conditioner with honey and grapeseed oil


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2013)

Doing a quick steam with Shea Moisture and my oil mix. Afterwards I'll heat up my hothead and fall asleep with it on.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 3, 2013)

Deep conditioned with steam for 30 min using HQ botanical peppermint dc


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 3, 2013)

Dc'ing with
Nubian heritage tamamu mask
Cd monoi conditioner
Sd avocado pudding
Sd hydration destination
Hbco
Vitamin e oil
Vatika frosting oil
Nectar agave

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Overnight and all day DC and oiling.
Biolage Matrix aqua immersion on my ng and rice bran oil infused with hibiscus and fenugreek powder all over hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

Slathered on some DB Pumpkin under my Wig (Saran Wrap).

Will Cowash out and Steam with Kizuri's Cocoa Vanilla over Coffee


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Hairveda's Moist 24/7 under my conditioning cap.


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Saturday-Washed with HNH Peacandi poo,rinsed,Lace Naturals Brahmi Root Dc 1hr,Rinsed with AfroVeda Ashilli Amala Raspberry con,HH soft coconut leave-in,Applied SM Yucca cream on my scalp & Sealed with HNH Coffee Caramel Brûlée Butter..Hair was in 6 braids/air dried.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

Rozlewis

So..we sticking with our Tuesday/Friday schedule in 2014?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes girl. Let's do this. Having someone on the same schedule will force me to be consistent with my regi.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

Steamed with Jessicurl DT mixed with KV coffee oil for 1 hour.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dcing on cowashed hair with Darcys deep conditioning mask. Under heating cap for 15mins


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 5, 2013)

I prepooed before work with HE, Honey and Dabur Oil mix can't wait to shampoo and DC with Keraphix followed by Silicone Mix.


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Under the steamer with Shescentit Moisture Riche conditioner. I like it so far. I was able to detangle and the product really foamed up on my damp hair.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 5, 2013)

DC'ing with BASK vanilla whiskey for 1 hour


----------



## karlajamaica (Dec 6, 2013)

Hopping in the shower now to DC with Trader Joe's Nourish + coconut oil.  I have my hair in plaits and detangle one section at a time.  Today is section 3 (of 4).


----------



## mschristine (Dec 6, 2013)

Shampoo with nexxus humectress ultimate moisture shampoo, second wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo, DC with ORS olive oil hair masque under my heating cap for about 10 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

DC'ing with: Kizuri Beauty's Cocoa Vanilla DCer


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 7, 2013)

I did a DC with Darcy's Botanicals conditioning mask.  It is thick and reminds me of Bee Mine ' deep conditioner.  We'll see how it turns out.

ETA:  my hair did not feel moisturized after, but I could have also had buildup from a Curlformers experiment I did last week.   I'll try again next week.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dc under steam w/ AOHSR & kera Veda fenugreek oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2013)

DCd with ORS replenishing and Darcys moisturizing mask for 3hrs


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dc'ing overnight with castor oil on my scalp,  biolage matrix aqua immersion, Giovanni 50:50 over top and my ayurvedic oil throughout.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dcing with My Honey Child Olive You on one side and Coconut Papaya Hair Paste on the other, moistened plastic cap under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing overnight with castor oil on my scalp, biolage matrix aqua immersion, Giovanni 50:50 over top and my ayurvedic oil throughout.


Hi Nix08, have you used the biolage matrix aqua immersion by itself as yet? If so, how well does it work? I was thinking of purchasing this at some point.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

I will be giving myself a much needed hendigo treatment followed by some major deep conditioning today. I will be getting a weave later in the week and I need my hair strong for the weeks I will be keeping it installed for the holidays.


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2013)

DCing for an hour with a mix of Hairveda Vatika Frosting, JASON Strengthening Conditioner, and greek yogurt. Hoping this boost of protein will curb a little breakage I was having.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

Definitely deep conditioning today but will report back on what I will be using..


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 8, 2013)

Going to be doing a protein treatment today, have to go check the mail and see if my komaza came yesterday and if so I will be using her protein treatment, if not I will be using ors nourishing hair repair conditioner


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

Aggie I really really like it!   It softens my new growth like nothing else.   Because it's so expensive I use it very sparingly but I think it works better as a result of that.   I also like that the smell isn't too strong.  I haven't ranted and raved about it but I should.   I truly love it


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing overnight with castor oil on my scalp,  biolage matrix aqua immersion, Giovanni 50:50 over top and my ayurvedic oil throughout.



Added my fenugreek mix over top of this today.  I have a cap on running errands.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Dec 8, 2013)

Mocha Silk then Shea What Deux


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Aggie I really really like it! It softens my new growth like nothing else. Because it's so expensive I use it very sparingly but I think it works better as a result of that. I also like that the smell isn't too strong. I haven't ranted and raved about it but I should. I truly love it


 Thanks Nix08. I will definitely be getting it then. I have been wanting to get it for a long while. I will get it in whatever the largest container it comes in to save some money.


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2013)

toaster said:


> DCing for an hour with a mix of Hairveda Vatika Frosting, JASON Strengthening Conditioner, and greek yogurt. Hoping this boost of protein will curb a little breakage I was having.



My hair came out super strong, soft, and moisturized. Didn't need to follow up with a moisturizing DC, went straight to my leave ins. I forgot that the acid in yogurt can temporarily loosen curls so it was a little harder to put in my chunky twists, but I managed.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 8, 2013)

deep conditioning with ors nourishing hair repair conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 8, 2013)

Prepoo with b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum all day
DC with SD Razz


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 8, 2013)

About to get my DC on in a few. 

Curl Junkie CUrl Rehab mixed w/ Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner, oils: Coconut, Castor, Avocado, Wheat Germ, Honey Quat and White Honey (w/ a splash on MilCreek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner on my ends) on top of Lace Naturals Hair Tea for Shedding


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft that sounds delicious!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 8, 2013)

uofmpanther

Lets hope it works !


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

I finally DC'ed with Proclaim Argan Oil Moisturizing Conditioner after my hendigo treatment. It really left my hair very soft, unexpectedly so. I was very pleased. Now I know my go-to post-henna deep conditioner.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 8, 2013)

Prepooed/DC with SD Vanilla Silk and tea underneath.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I DCd with SM Restorative Conditioner. I really like this conditioner. It may replace my AO. I will have to do a side by side comparison to see.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 9, 2013)

Dc'ed with a new conditioner today, SD razz conditioner. Very thick conditioner which I like. Used keravada brahmi oil and honey. Steamed for about 20 min then put on cap for about an hr


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing overnight with castor oil on my scalp, biolage matrix aqua immersion, Giovanni 50:50 over top and my ayurvedic oil throughout.





Nix08 said:


> Added my fenugreek mix over top of this today. I have a cap on running errands.




 I need to remember this blend.....my hair felt super amazing...Sleek and thick


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

Used: Curl Junkie's Curl Fix (reconstructor) under dryer

Will Steam with: Kizuri Beauty's Coconut Crème DC'er


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 10, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> DCd overnight with QH Cholesterol mixed with EVOCO, EVOO and GSO



What does EVOCO, EVOO, and GSO mean?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

Pennefeather said:


> What does EVOCO, EVOO, and GSO mean?



Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (I think not sure what the extra O is), Extra Virgin Olive Oil,  Grapeseed Oil

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (I think not sure what the extra O is), Extra Virgin Olive Oil,  Grapeseed Oil
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



The extra O is for Organic


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> The extra O is for Organic



Thanks!   

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

DC cowashing with Biolage Matrix conditioning balm.


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2013)

Under the steamer with Shescentit Moisture Riche. Last time I used it on wet hair after cleansing my scalp, but I only cleanse my scalp about once every two weeks so this time I used it on dry hair. It went on really smooth and easily detangled my hair. Definite repurchase after I use up some of the other DC's I ordered over the past few weeks. Have one use left.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 11, 2013)

I haven't been posting in this challenge, but for the past two months I've been deep conditioning 3 times a week (2x on dry hair and once on washed). Don't know why I ever stopped... Good stuff and hair is growing back nicely.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2013)

CodeRed I almost exclusively dc on dry hair.   Do you notice a big difference on dry vs washed hair? 


OAN: I did a quick dc with ayurvedic oils and millcreek biotin conditioner.


----------



## mschristine (Dec 12, 2013)

Shampoo with Shea moisture retention shampoo,  DC for 30 minutes under my heating cap with ORS olive oil hair masque intensive treatment


----------



## kupenda (Dec 12, 2013)

So happy to dc again! Ive had my hair straight for the last two weeks. Im doing my monthly protein treatment with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion on top of Hairveda Jardin oil. Sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes. Followed by Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair for 15 minutes


----------



## veesweets (Dec 13, 2013)

Did an EVCO prepoo for an hour. DC'ing with jessicurl DT. My first time trying the citrus lavender scent. Its aight, I prefer the island fantasy


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 13, 2013)

I mixed LACE Naturals Brahmi Root Hair Masque (Deep Treatment), 1 Tbsp of The Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner, 2 Tbsp of KeraVada Fenugreek oil.. Steaming for 45min.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> I mixed LACE Naturals Brahmi Root Hair Masque (Deep Treatment), 1 Tbsp of The Pomade Shop Coffee Conditioner, 2 Tbsp of KeraVada Fenugreek oil.. Steaming for 45min.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This sounds amazing.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight and I'm trying something new.  I did Darcy's conditioning mask mixed with honey, grapeseed oil, and avocado oil all over. 

Then, in the back and around the edges, I put Curl Junkie Repair Me on top.

ETA:  My hair liked this, but I feel like I shouldn't have to try this hard to make a DC work for me, so I probably won't by the Darcy's Conditioning Mask again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

Dc'd with BASK whisky and then followed up with HQ go deep

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dc'ing overnight with Aubrey Chamomile all over with Aubrey blue chamomile on my ends. With my ayurvedic oil blend over top it all and in my scalp (massaged in).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Dc'ing with MHC so deep conditioner under baggy for 30 min


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Doing an overnight DC with AO Blue Chamomile. I haven't done one in a while.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2013)

Dc'd today with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Rosemary oil, and a splash of Roux Porosity Control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Steaming with: Fleurtzy Hair Rx (discontinued)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

However, last night I did a protein treatment and my hair was really tangled afterwards. I used AO Blue Chamomile DC and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes and then did an overnight DC. My hair was much better this morning. 

I put my hair in flat twist after applying my DC. I rinsed in flat twists. Then I took out each flat twists and applied the DC again and twisted back up. I am going to add flat twists into my wash regimen. Just need to see if I can do less of them to speed things up. When my hair is longer I will switch over to twists. 

I rinsed out the DC and am now DCing under the dryer for 30 minutes with AO Island Naturals. I will let this stand in while I run errands around town. Hopefully, I have time to finish my hair tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing overnight with Aubrey Chamomile all over with Aubrey blue chamomile on my ends. With my ayurvedic oil blend over top it all and in my scalp (massaged in).



This was my first time doing this and wow it was great.   My hair feels so great! Moisturizer yet 'light '


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 14, 2013)

Today I had deep conditioned my hair with Queen Helene Cholesterol and L'Oreal ceramide balm. I also added some grape seed oil and almond oil. Then I steamed for 30 minutes. My hair feels amazing. Just waiting for it to finish air drying.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2013)

Rinsed out my last DC. Shampooed with Barefruit hair. Now DCing with SM Restorative Conditioner. This will be my last DC for 2 weeks


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 14, 2013)

dc-d w/HH Pink Grapefruit.  Lovely!


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Dec 15, 2013)

RCA and Nourish under a heat cap for 20 mins


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2013)

DC'd with Aubrey Island Naturals


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2013)

Under the steamer with SSI Moisture Riche DC and Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## theRaven (Dec 15, 2013)

Today I used Nexxus Keraphix Condtioner for a light protein treatment, and deep conditioned with Aussie 3 Minute Moist under my cap for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 16, 2013)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie, one hour


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 16, 2013)

Yesterday I used terressentials mudwash lemon for a couple of hours. Rinsed and applied Milcreek Botanicals keratin and Giovanni Nutrafix for a couple of hours, rinsed. Then afrotastic and Qhemet ctdg for a a couple of hours.

My 4abc hair is super shiny and wavy/curly from root to tip.

Mudwashing before treatments makes such a difference.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 16, 2013)

Deep conditioning now with SD razz conditioner with keravada Brahmi oil and honey under the steamer as I write this


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 16, 2013)

going to be deep conditioning with herbal essence mandarin orange conditioner,  it smells soooo good


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2013)

DC with SD razz and a little VS on my ends after an overnight henna gloss treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Will Steam later on with:  SSI's Fortifying DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Doing a 24hr dc with biloage aqua immersion on my new growth.  Tomorrow after work I plan to steam it in then do a good detangling with plans of relaxing on Thursday night. ..I think


----------



## veesweets (Dec 17, 2013)

DC'ed with SD Vanilla Silk


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 17, 2013)

Doing a protein treatment with Affirm 5 n 1 Reconstructor. I will follow up with SSI Riche Moisture Masque for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

If there's a 2014 challenge tag me please. I thought there was already one started and I had joined but maybe it was a dream bc I can't find it lol.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow  No I haven't put the 2014 up yet.  Everyone in here will be automatically included in that one


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If there's a 2014 challenge tag me please. I thought there was already one started and I had joined but maybe it was a dream bc I can't find it lol.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF




Please tag me as well. Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Doing a 24hr dc with biloage aqua immersion on my new growth.  Tomorrow after work I plan to steam it in then do a good detangling with plans of relaxing on Thursday night. ..I think



Added Aubrey Rosa mosqueta over top and I'm steaming it in now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to dc in the morning with HQ Slip


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 19, 2013)

-DC'd with Mizani Moisturefuse on Sunday 12-15


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steaming in oils, avg and aubrey rosa mosqueta..post relaxer.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 20, 2013)

Deep conditioned with MHC so deep conditioner with peppermint eo my scalp was nice and tingly


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Going to do an overnight dc with avg on my scalp and aubrey gpb I believe with Giovanni 50:50 over top then topped with oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Deep Conditioning tonight with: SSI's Fortifying Hair Mask


----------



## theRaven (Dec 20, 2013)

I took my time to section out my hair in about 12 plaits and deep conditioned with Nexxus Emergence under my heating cap for 20 minutes. Then I deep conditioned with Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture and Alto Ego Hot Oil Treatment for about 10 minutes without a cap. My hair has been feeling FABULOUS all day without much frizz, I did not even use gel on my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm doing an overnight with Darcy's conditioning mask,  honey, avocado oil,  and grapeseed oil with my hair in mini twists.

ETA:  my hair was baby soft after washing out this mix, but I still think I shouldn't have to do this much mixing with this DC


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dcing with EVCO, GSO, Aussie 3 min deep, and ORS Replenishing


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't remember if I rejoined this challenge, but doing a pre-poo with oil mix and NG slippery elm dc on top and heat therapy wrap, will wash and dc with HQS mango repair mask and steam


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

I DC today with SSI Okra Reconstructor and SSI Riche Moisture Masque for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Dec 22, 2013)

DC with vanilla silk and nourish under heat for 15 min. I'm at my in laws place for my wash day since we've lost power in our part of the city


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 22, 2013)

Dc'ing with my fenugreek paste.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 22, 2013)

Golden75 we got you,  you are in


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Dc'ing right now under my conditioning cap with ORS Replenishment Pak.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2013)

Doing an overnight with the last of my Darcy's Conditioning Mask.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 24, 2013)

Washed, oil rinsed, and did a rinse out with hairveda moist pro. Four big plaits with HV Jardin and will DC in the morning at the gym with Creme of Nature Argan Oil Intensive Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Deep Conditioning with:
Hairveda's Step2 under Steamer


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yesterday I dced with Annabelle's Perfect Blend White Chocolate Mousse on one side and SSI Moisture Riche on the other side under a moistened plastic cap under my dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dc'ing with aogpb and a heavily oiling of ayurvedic oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Steaming/DC'ing with: Fleurtzy DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## veesweets (Dec 28, 2013)

Jessicurl deep treatment for 1 hour


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2013)

DCing under my dryer with AO Island Naturals.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 28, 2013)

bout to wash and deep condition with herbal essence mandarin orange conditioner mixed with herbal essence morroco shine because its very little left from both of them


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 28, 2013)

Dc'ing right now with Hairveda's Sitrinillah, Manuka Honey, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 28, 2013)

Steamed for 1hr with Annabelle's perfect blend blueberry DC


----------



## toaster (Dec 28, 2013)

DCing for 30 minutes under my not so Hot Head with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and Qhemet Moringa Oil.


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Dec 29, 2013)

SD MSI and Shea what deux


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

Did an overnight DC with AO Blue Chamomile. Finished that conditioner. Can now move on to others.


----------



## sisters248 (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep conditioned yesterday with cholesterol and L'Oreal ceramide balm. I added some grape seed oil and almond oil. I blow dried my hair and moisturized and seal.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2013)

Steamed dc with Aubrey chamomile luxurious and Aubrey blue chamomile with fenugreek infused rice bran oil over top.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 29, 2013)

DC'd with Redken Real Control mixed with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 29, 2013)

Deep conditioning now with marie dean's seaweed and rice with keravada fenugreek and Brahimi oil and honey under steamer


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2013)

Will DC with Carols Daughter BV smoothie and coconut oil mix.


----------



## theRaven (Dec 29, 2013)

I deep conditioned with my Nexxus protein conditioner with a heating cap for about an hour. Then I conditioned with Silk Dreams Moisture Dream for 30 minutes. This is my second jar of silk dreams. I like it so far but I'm still debating between Silk Dreams Moisture Silk or Aussie Moist 3 Minute.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2013)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie and some Fenugreek Oil. Used a cap, sat under dryer for 15 then let it sit for 90minutes.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 2, 2014)

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab with broccoli seed oil on ends on dry hair. 

I love the slip of the BSO!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Curl Junkie Curl Rehab with broccoli seed oil on ends on dry hair.
> 
> I love the slip of the BSO!
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



BSO is the bomb. Been consistently combining with Ceramides and put in my last mixtressed butter. The strands don't even feel like mine. Smoother, shinier. Amazing stuff.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 2, 2014)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> BSO is the bomb. Been consistently combining with Ceramides and put in my last mixtressed butter. The strands don't even feel like mine. Smoother, shinier. Amazing stuff.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



I have unrefined. 

I need to mix up some sort of butter.

Where do you buy your BSO?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bout to deep condition with panten deep conditioner in the brown bottle mixed with honey and green tea. Hopefully It will stop the hair that I think that is slightly not normal from coming out as much


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mods please lock this thread.
Allandra
Supergirl


----------

